# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Θαλασσινή Τέχνη >  Λογοτεχνία, Ποίηση & Ναυτιλία

## Morgan

*βαλτε το αγαπημενο σας ποιημα...*

ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΤΟΥ

Έβραζε το κύμα του γαρμπή.
Ήμαστε σκυφτοί κι οι δυο στο χάρτη.
Γύρισες και μου 'πες πως το Μάρτη
σ' άλλους παραλλήλους θα 'χεις μπει.

Κούλικο στο στήθος σου τατού,
που όσο κι αν το καις δε λέει να σβήσει.
Είπαν πως την είχες αγαπήσει
σε μια κρίση μαύρου πυρετού.

Βάρδια πλάι σε κάβο φαλακρό
κι ο Σταυρός του Νότου με τα στράλια.
Κομπολόι κρατάς από κοράλλια
κι άκοπο μασάς καφέ πικρό.

Το ¶λφα του Κενταύρου μια νυχτιά
με το παλινώριο πήρα κάτου.
Μου 'πες με φωνή ετοιμοθανάτου:
"Να φοβάσαι τ' άστρα του Νοτιά".

¶λλοτε απ' τον ίδιον ουρανό
έπαιρνες, τρεις μήνες στην αράδα,
με του καπετάνιου τη μιγάδα,
μάθημα πορείας νυχτερινό.

Σ' ένα μαγαζί του Nossi Be
πήρες το μαχαίρι, δυο σελλίνια,
μέρα μεσημέρι απά στη λίνια
ξάστραψε σα φάρου αναλαμπή.

Κάτου στις αχτές της Αφρικής
πάνε χρόνια τώρα που κοιμάσαι.
Τα φανάρια πια δεν τα θυμάσαι
και τ' ωραίο γλυκό της Κυριακής.

----------


## xara

Καταπληκτικός ο ποιητής της θάλασσας Καββαδίας. Πραγματικά όλα του τα ποιήματα, μελοποιημένα η όχι, έχουν τη αλμύρα της θάλασσας. Σαν μαρκόνης που ήταν, όλες του τις εμπειρίες τις έκανε έμμετρο λόγο. Και ο Μικρούτσικος που μελοποίησε μερικά από τα καλύτερά του, είχε φοβερή μουσική έμπνευση.
Αξίζει όμως να διαβάσει κανείς και τις εκπληκτικές θαλασσινές ιστορίες, του Καββαδία της λογοτεχνίας, Μανώλη Ροδανάκη, χρόνια στα καράβια και τελευταία Α' Μηχανικός στο ιστορικό KING MINOS,των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ. Πεζά κείμενα, που μυρίζουν θάλασσα και σεντινόνερα και σε μεταφέρουν μέσα στο καράβι, στη μηχανή η στη γέφυρα, γραμμένα σε μια γλώσσα απλή, κατανοητή και κυρίως θαλασσινή.
Από τις εκδόσεις ΜΙΝΙ ΒΟΟΚS και ΚΑΛΕΝΤΗ.
Μερικοί τίτλοι: Οι δρόμοι της θάλασσας και Προσάραξη στο Νίγηρα.

----------


## Morgan

Χαρα , εχεις διαβασει καποια συλλογη του Καββαδια? ή ακομα και καποιο πεζο του?
ειναι υπεροχος....η "Βαρδια" σε παρασυρει να την ρουφηξεις..

Τον συντεκνο που αναφερεις δεν τον ηξερα

----------


## efouskayak

ΑΝΤΙΝΟΜΙΑ

Ο έρωτάς σου μια πληγή και τρεις κραυγές.
Στα κόντρα σκούζει ο μασκαράς καθώς τεζάρει.
Θαλασσοκόρη του βυθού -- χίλιες οργιές--
του Ποσειδώνα εγώ σε κέρδισα στο ζάρι.

Και σ' έριξα σ' ένα βιβάρι σκοτεινό
που στέγνωσε και ξανεμίστηκε το αλάτι.
Μα εσύ προσμένεις απ' το δίκαιον ουρανό
το στεριανό, το γητευτή, τον απελάτη.

Όταν θα σμίξεις με το φως που σε βολεί
και θα χαθείς μέσα σε διάφανη αμφιλύκη
πάνω σε πράσινο πετούμενο χαλί,
θα μείνει ο ναύτης να μετρά το άσπρο χαλίκι.

ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ - ΤΡΑΒΕΡΣΟ ( m/s Aquarius 1974)

----------


## Morgan

βρε μανια με τους Υδροχoους...
εστω και σε motor ship (m/s)...

----------


## efouskayak

μα εγώ φταίω...   :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Θα μείνω πάντα ιδανικός κι ανάξιος εραστής...................
των μακρυσμένων ταξιδιών και των γαλάζιων πόντων....
και θα πεθάνω μια βραδιά σαν όλες τις βραδιές...........
χωρίς να σκίσω τη θολή γραμμή των οριζόντων..............

Για το Μαντράς, τη Σιγκαμπούρ, τ' Αλγέρι, και το Σφαξ
θ' αναχωρούν σαν πάντοτε περήφανα τα πλοία.................
κι εγώ σκυφτός σ' ένα γραφείο με χάρτες ναυτικούς.........
θα κάνω θρίση σε χοντρά λογιστικά βιβλία.....................

Θα πάψω πια για μακρινά ταξίδια να μιλώ........................
οι φίλοι θα νομίζουνε πως τα χω πια ξεχάσει...................
κι η μάνα μου χαρούμενη θα λεει σ' όποιον ρωτά............
«ήταν μια λόξα νεανική μα τώρα έχει περάσει»...............

Μα ο εαυτός μου μια βραδιά εμπρός μου θα υψωθεί....
κι ο λόγος ένας δικαστής στυγνός θα μου ζητήσει..........
Κι αυτό τ' ανάξιο χέρι μου που τρέμει θα οπλιστεί..........
θα σημαδέψει κι άφοβα το φταίχτη θα χτυπήσει..............

Κι εγώ που τόσο επόθησα μια μέρα να ταφώ.................
σε κάποια θάλασσα βαθιά στις μακρινές Ινδίες.............
θα χω ένα θάνατο κοινό και θλιβερό πολύ.....................
και μια κηδεία σαν των πολλών ανθρώπων τις κηδείες

----------


## Morgan

MΑL DU DEPART
απο την συλλογη "Μαραμπου", ολα τα λεφτα...

νοιωθω ωραια να εχω "μαραμπου" "Πουσι" και "τραβερσο" στην βιβλιοθηκη μου .
και φυσικα την "βαρδια"...

ενα αποσπασμα απο το "Μαραμπου"..

_Λένε για μένα οι ναυτικοί που εζήσαμε μαζί
πως είμαι κακοτράχαλο τομάρι διεστραμμένο,
πως τις γυναίκες μ' ένα τρόπον ύπουλο μισώ
κι ότι μ' αυτές να κοιμηθώ ποτέ μου δεν πηγαίνω.

Ακόμα, λένε πως τραβώ χασίσι και κοκό
πως κάποιο πάθος με κρατεί φριχτό και σιχαμένο,
κι ολόκληρο έχω το κορμί με ζωγραφιές αισχρές,
σιχαμερά παράξενες, βαθιά στιγματισμένο.

.................._

----------


## milla

επειδή θάλασσα+καλοκαίρι=το καλύτερο, σας το θυμίζω με ένα τραγουδάκι  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  TO KΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΑΚΙ



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re+…….La+..Si-…………Sol+
Το καλοκαιράκι ..στην ακρογυαλιά
Μέσα στο νεράκι πλέουμε αγκαλιά
Πέφτει το βραδάκι, πιάνει η δροσιά
Δως μου ένα φιλάκι κι έλα πιο κοντά

…Re+
Εγώ κι εσύ,εσύ κι εγώ
.La+7
Μόνοι πάνω στη γη
Re+..La+7….Re+
Ωωωω,……μόνοι στη γη

Ήταν η Αθήνα κόμπος στο λαιμό
Νέφος και ρουτίνα και άγχος τρομερό
Δως μου ένα τσιγάρο,δως μου και φωτιά
Θεε μου θα σε πάρω στην καυτή την αμμουδιά

Τηλέφωνο χτυπάει,βουλιάζει το νησί
Και τ' όνειρο σκορπάει στου γραφείου τη βουή
Πετάγομαι ιδρωμένος,δουλέυεις και γελάς
Σ' ακούω σαν χαμένος το ρεφραίν να τραγουδάς

----------


## Morgan

τρελλα γουστα βλεπω  :P

----------


## milla

Ο έρωτας
το αρχιπέλαγος
Κι η πρώρα των αφρών του
Κι οι γλάροι των ονείρων του,
στο πιο ψηλό κατάρτι του ο ναύτης ανεμίζει
ένα τραγουδι.
Ο έρωτας
το τραγούδι του
Κι οι ορίζοντες του ταξιδιού του
Κι η ηχω της νοσταλγίας του,
στον πιο βρεμένο βράχο της η αρραβωνιαστικιά προσμένει
ένα καράβι.

Ο έρωτας
το καράβι του
Κι η αμεριμνησιά των μελτεμιών του
Κι ο φλόκος της ελπίδας του,
στον πιο ελαφρό κυματισμό του ενα νησί λικνίζει
τον ερχομό.

----------


## Morgan

Πόρτο Ρίκο   

Φιγούρα ξωτική και ταξιδιάρικη 
στο φως του φεγγαριού ανθίζει πάλι 
γιατί όλη την ζωή του την εξόδεψε 
παράφορα γυρεύοντας μιαν άλλη 

Θυμάμαι σαν παιδί γελούσε και έλεγε 
στην σέλα ακροβατώντας ποδηλάτου: 
_«Τον κόσμο εμείς θα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας 
πριν να μας φέρει εκείνος στα δικά του»_ 

Μα ο κόσμος προχωρά χωρίς να μας ρωτά 
κλεισμένοι δρόμοι, κλέφτες και αστυνόμοι 
*αγάπα το κελί σου, του παν*, κι ύστερα 
έξω πιο μόνος μα γελούσε ακόμη 

Μια νύχτα μεθυσμένη _παίρνει ανάποδες 
ημερολόγια καίει και πτυχία_ 
Το χάραμα μπαρκάρει σε πειρατικό 
για τις ζωής του την σκηνοθεσία 

Αλγέρι, Αλεξάνδρεια, Σαουθ ¶φρικα 
στο ¶μστερνταμ δυο τέρμινα και κάτι 
γλιστρούσαν οι αγάπες μες στα μάτια του 
σαν τον αφρό στα δάχτυλα του ναύτη 

Στο Πόρτο Ρίκο χρόνια ασυλλόγιστα 
και τις καρδιάς του σκόρπισε τα φύλλα 
σε υπόγεια σκοτεινά και ύποπτα 
λες και έψαχνε το φως μες στην ξεφτίλα 

Κάποια ζεστή βραδιά σε ένα μπλουζάδικο 
άκουσε να φαλτσάρει η μουσική του 
τα αφεντικά* στον δρόμο τον πετάξανε 
τα στίγματα σαν είδαν στο κορμί του* 

Κι η Σύλβια που με πάθος τον αγάπησε 
δεν έλειψε στιγμή απ' το πλευρό του 
ζητώντας με μανία στην αγκάλη 
την κόλαση και τον παράδεισό του 

Σαλπάρισε μια νύχτα με πανσέληνο 
και στο στερνό του γράμμα μου 'χε γράψει: 
_«Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ένα όνειρο 
και ας είναι η φωτιά του να σε κάψει»_ 

Τα χρόνια έχουν περάσει δεν θυμάμαι πια 
Ερνέστο τον ελέγανε η Νίκο; 
Κι ακόμα συγχωρείστε με που ξέχασα 
αν χάθηκε στο Μετς η στο Πόρτο Ρίκο

Όσο για μένα είμαι πάντα εδώ 
με τον ματιών σας την φωτιά σημαία 
είναι όμορφα απόψε που ανταμώσαμε 
μ’ αρέσει να αρμενίζουμε παρέα

----------


## milla

«Τον κόσμο εμείς θα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας 
πριν να μας φέρει εκείνος στα δικά του» 
κι ακόμα το παλεύουμε............................

----------


## Morgan

> «Τον κόσμο εμείς θα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας 
> πριν να μας φέρει εκείνος στα δικά του» 
> κι ακόμα το παλεύουμε............................


δύσκολο.....;

----------


## milla

<<χρόνια ασυλλόγιστα 
και τις καρδιάς του σκόρπισε τα φύλλα 
σε υπόγεια σκοτεινά και ύποπτα 
λες και έψαχνε το φως μες στην ξεφτίλα >>
δύσκολο ναι..

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από milla
> 
> «Τον κόσμο εμείς θα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας 
> πριν να μας φέρει εκείνος στα δικά του» 
> κι ακόμα το παλεύουμε............................
> 
> 
> δύσκολο.....;


Πολύ δύσκολο.....

----------


## Morgan

ναι αλλα τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις απο το -τουλαχιστον- να προσπαθεις ?
και αν σου κατσει??? :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> <<χρόνια ασυλλόγιστα 
> και τις καρδιάς του σκόρπισε τα φύλλα 
> σε υπόγεια σκοτεινά και ύποπτα 
> λες και έψαχνε το φως μες στην ξεφτίλα >>
> δύσκολο ναι..



Μα ο κόσμος προχωρά χωρίς να μας ρωτά 
κλεισμένοι δρόμοι, κλέφτες και αστυνόμοι 
αγάπα το κελί σου, του παν ....

*ΤΣΟΥ*

----------


## efouskayak

> ναι αλλα τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις απο το -τουλαχιστον- να προσπαθεις ?
> και αν σου κατσει??? :wink:


σωστό  :!:

----------


## Morgan

σε απλη μεταφορα απο εναν γιγαντα του αθλητισμου.
το διαβασα σημερα το πρωι απο εναν φιλο + νομιζω πως κολλαει 

_Michael Jordan_ 
*«Δέχομαι την αποτυχία, αλλά δεν δέχομαι να μην προσπαθήσω! Στη ζωή μου απέτυχα, ξανά και ξανά και ξανά, γι’αυτό τελικά πέτυχα.»*

----------


## milla

:Very Happy:  μεγάλος jordan κι ας μην είναι θαλασσινός!σήμερα είχα κι ένα πολύ καλό νέο..καθοριστικό θα έλεγα για την αναζήτηση του δικού μου .....μέρους,έξω από κελιά....γούρικος ήσουν morgan :wink:

----------


## Morgan

αληθεια με τι ασχολεισαι, milla?
και το νικ σου απο που βγαινει?

υ.γ. ασχετο με το τοπικ αλλα οκ!

υ.γ. για να μην ξεφευγουμε , αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα...


_Τ' όνειρο πάει με τον καπνό στον ουρανό,
έσμιξε πια με το καράβι του συννέφου.
Το φως γεννιέται από παντού μα είναι αχαμνό
και τα σκοτάδια το ξεγνέθουν και σου γνέφουν._

----------


## Morgan

οποιος μπορει να ανεβασει λιγακι Καρκαβιτσα και "Λογια της Πλωρης"....

καπου ακουσα για Φώτη Αγγουλέ που  ειναι ναυτικος ποιητης...
οποιος θελει....

----------


## milla

αληθεια με τι ασχολεισαι, milla? 
και το νικ σου απο που βγαινει? 

 :Surprised:  milla είναι γυναικείο σέρβικο όνομα και σημαίνει Χαρά....(μια χαμογελαστή γοργονίτσα!)......το επάγγελμά μου είναι μουσικός...όταν ήμουν μικρή,με έλεγαν γοργόνα γιατί ήμουν όλη μέρα μέσα στη θάλασσα και έπαιζα στα βραχάκια....αλλά επειδή κι εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω τι σημαίνει το νικ σου morgan,βάζω θέμα!!!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

τι θεμα ακριβωςςς????  :Very Happy:

----------


## milla

:Very Happy:  το έβαλα το θεματάκι   morgan,είναι το ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ NICK ΣΑΣ....για γράψε :wink:

----------


## Morgan

Κοριτσάκι μου, Θαλασσωμένο απόψε το Αιγαίο.

*Το ίδιο κι εγώ.*

Χθες δεν πρόλαβα να καθίσω στο τραπέζι κι ένα τηλέφωνο 
με κατέβασε στο λιμάνι. Στις εφτά που σαλπάραμε , δεν 
μπορούσα να περπατήσω από την κούραση. 

*Η παρηγοριά μου ήταν η <<ώρα>> σου.* 

*Η λύπη μου ότι δεν κυβέρνησα  ούτε στιγμή το καταπληκτικό Θαλασσινό  σκαρί, το κορμί σου.*

Από δείλια και ατζαμοσύνη* σήκωσα το κόκκινο σινιάλο της Ακυβερνησίας*. 

Είδα χθες, πολλές φορές την κοπέλα της πλώρης:
Τη λυσίκομη φιγούρα να σκοτεινιάζει , να θέλει να κλάψει.
Σα να 'χε πιστέψει για  πρώτη φορά ότι πέθανε, ο Μεγαλέξανδρος,
όμως το καρχηδόνιο επίχρισμά του έμενε το ίδιο λαμπρό.
Με το αυτοκρατορικό κάλυμμά του. Κόκκινο της Πομπηίας

Rosso romano, πορφυρό της Δαμασκός.
Βελούδο που σκεπάζει ιερό δισκοπότηρο.
Όστρακο ωκεάνιο αλμυρό. Κρασί βαθυκόκκινο πού δίνει
δόξα στο κρύσταλλο. Πληγή από κοπίδι κινέζικο.

Αστραπή. Βυσσινί ηλιοβασίλεμα.
Λαμπάδα της πίστης μου.
Ανοιχτό σημάδι τού έρωτα μου

*Όνειρο και τροφή της παραφροσύνης μου*

Σε αγκαλιάζω.



* 

* Προς το τέλος της ζωής του ο Νίκος Καββαδίας ερωτεύτηκε μια κοπέλα , τη Θεανώ Σουνά.
Πρόκειται για ένα από τα ερωτικά γράμματα τα οποία έστειλε ο ποιητής στην κοπέλα.

*

----------


## milla

:Sad:  κι εγώ που νόμησα πώς μιλούσες σε μένααα.......  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Morgan

Oχι βρε συ!
Για την Θεανώ ειναι...

----------


## milla

Παλάτια εμείς θα χτίζουμε στην άμμο
Ποιος λογαριάζει κύμα και καιρό
Κι αν τη καρδιά μας την πατάμε χάμω
Εμείς αυτό το λέμε ριζικό
Καράβια είμαστε που ρίχνονται στο κύμα
Που 'χουν στο αίμα τους αρμύρα και σκουριά
Για 'μας ο θάνατος και το μεγάλο κρίμα
Είναι να μένουμε δεμένα στη στεριά
Σκορπάμε τη ζωή ερωτευμένοι
Το σ' αγαπώ το κάνουμε σκοπό
Το τραγουδούν της νύχτας οι χαμένοι
Και τ' όνειρό τους τραύμα είναι νωπό
Καράβια είμαστε...
                                                        :roll: άγνωστου δημιουργού

----------


## Asterias

Ρε `συ Morgan...

δεν είχα πολυπροσέξει αυτή την ενότητα...

διάβασα το Πορτο Ρίκο και ανατρίχιασα!!!

Κάγκελο η τρίχα,φοβερό!!!

Είμαι και εγώ ένας από τους φανατικούς «φίλους» του Ν.Καββαδία, με αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι τον «λύχνο» σε ταξιδεύει αλλού σε ανονείρευτα βιώματα.

----------


## Morgan

καλοοοοο εεεεεε???   :Very Happy:  

ο Καββαδιας ειναι απιστευτος και πολυ αληθινος..ωμος μερικες φορες αλλα πανω απο ολα ναυτικος

----------


## Morgan

> Είμαι και εγώ ένας από τους φανατικούς «φίλους» του Ν.Καββαδία, με αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι τον «λύχνο» σε ταξιδεύει αλλού σε ανονείρευτα βιώματα.


*Ο λύχνος του Αλλαδίνου*

Την ανεξήγητη γραφή να λύσω πολεμώ
που σου χαράξαν πειρατές Κινέζοι στις λαγόνες.
Γυμνοί με ξύλινους φαλλούς τριγύρω στο λαιμό,
μας σπρώχναν προς τη θάλασσα με τόξα οι Παταγόνες. 

Κόκκαλο ρίξε στο σκυλί το μαύρο που αλυχτά
και στείλε τη <<φιγούρα>> μας στον πειρατή ρεγάλο.
Πες μου, που βρέθηκε η στεριά στου πέλαου τ' ανοιχτά
και το δεντρί με το πουλί που κρώζει το μεγάλο; 

Για το άστρο της Ανατολής κινήσαμε μικροί.
Πουλί, πουλάκι στεριανό, θάλασσα δε σου πρέπει!
Και σε που σε φυτέψαμε, παιδί, στο Κονακρί,
με γράμμα συμβουλευτικό της μάνας σου στην τσέπη. 

Του ναύτη δος του στη στεριά κρεβάτι, και να πιει.
-Όλο τον κόσμο γύρισες, μα τίποτα δεν είδες...-
Μες στο μετάξι κρύβονταν της Ίντιας οι σκορπιοί
κ' έφερνε ο αγέρας της νοτιάς στην πλώρη άμμο κι ακρίδες. 

Σημάδι μαύρο απόμεινε κι ας έσπασε ο χαλκάς.
-Στην αγορά του Αλιτζεριού δεμένη να σε σύρω.-
Και πήδηξ' ο μικρός θεός μια νύχτα, των Ινκάς,
στου Αιγαίου τα γαλανά νερά, δυο μίλια όξω απ' τη Σκύρο. 

Μεσάνυχτα και ταξιδεύεις δίχως πλευρικά!
Σκιάζεσαι μήπως στο γιαλό τα φώτα σε προδίνουν,
μα πρύμα πλώρα μόνο εσύ πατάς στοχαστικά,
κρατώντας στα χεράκια σου το λύχνο του Αλαδδίνου.


----

οποιος βρει για τι πραγμα μιλαει ο ποιητης εχει δωρο!

----------


## Marabou

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από milla
> 
> ...


Νάι ... αλλά συμπληρώνει:

«Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ένα όνειρο 
και ας είναι η φωτιά του να σε κάψει»


όσο για το Νίκο που χάθηκε στο Μετς....

"Τα χρόνια έχουν περάσει δεν θυμάμαι πια 
Ερνέστο τον ελέγανε η Νίκο; 
Κι ακόμα συγχωρείστε με που ξέχασα 
αν χάθηκε στο Μετς η στο Πόρτο Ρίκο"

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει όμοιος του Καββαδία... με τέτοιο ταλέντο να μεταμορφώνει συνδυασμούς γραμμάτων σε εικόνες τόσο ζωντανές... σίγουρα θα υπάρχει ... απλά η ποίηση παίζει και πολύ με τα βιώματα των αναγνωστών...

πόσα τραγούδια και ποιήματα δεν σου λένε τίποτα και μετά από χρόνια μπορεί να γίνουν τα "αγαπημένα" σου....

----------


## Morgan

ποσα τραγουδια...? αρκετα! φτανει να εχεις την γνωση να το καταλαβεις...να το νοιωσεις.
Ο ποιηση του Καββαδια  για μενα δεν  παιζει (με την καλη εννοια της ποιησης γενικοτερα) με τα βιωματα των αναγνωστων - δεν στηριζεται σε αυτα για να μεγαλουργησει - δεν στηριζεται σε αυτα για να γινει κατανοητη.
Η διαφορα ειναι πως αυτη,  κανει τα βιωματα των αναγνωστων της , στιχους...ειναι αληθινη  και ποναει.


_....Από παιδί βιαζόμουνα , μα τώρα πάω καλιά μου.
Μια τσιμινιέρα στον κόσμο και σφυρίζει.
Το χέρι σου , που χάιδεψε τα λιγοστά μαλλιά μου
για μια στιγμή αν με λύγισε , σήμερα δε με ορίζει....._

----------


## Asterias

Morgan...!!

Μπορώ να συμμετάσχω κ εγώ στο διαγωνισμό με το δώρο;;

----------


## Asterias

Για του λάτρεις της ναυπηγικής τέχνης:

Ελληνική Παραδοσιακή Ναυπηγική

του Δρ. Κώστα Α. Δαμιανίδη

Εκδόσεις Πολιτιστικό Τεχνολογικό Ίδρυμα ΕΤΒΑ


Το βιβλίο αυτό αποτελεί τη διδακτορική διατριβή του συγγραφέα, με τίτλο Vernacular boats and Boatbuilding in Greece, η οποία κατατέθηκε στο Πανεπιστήμιο St. Andrews (Σκοτία) το 1989 και εγκρίθηκε το 1990.

Το βιβλίο βασίζεται (πλην της αξιόλογης βιβλιογραφίας του) και στην πρωτογενή έρευνα με διάφορους καραβομαραγκούς.


Προσωπική άποψη: Είναι ένα πολιτιστικό μνημείο για το χώρο της Ναυπηγικής.

----------


## Asterias

History and Evolution of Sailing Yachts

του Franco Giorgetti

Eκδόσεις: White Star 

Προσωπική άποψη: Απαραίτητο για τη βιβλιοθήκη κάθε ιστιοπλόου!

----------


## Morgan

> Morgan...!!
> 
> Μπορώ να συμμετάσχω κ εγώ στο διαγωνισμό με το δώρο;;


 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## giaromil

ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΑ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

Ξέρω εγώ κάτι που μπορούσε, Καίσαρ, να σας σώσει. 
Κάτι που πάντα βρίσκεται σ' αιώνια εναλλαγή, 
κάτι που σχίζει τις θολές γραμμές των οριζόντων, 
και ταξιδεύει αδιάκοπα την ατελείωτη γη. 

Κάτι που θα 'κανε γοργά να φύγει το κοράκι, 
που του γραφείου σας πάντοτε σκεπάζει τα χαρτιά· 
να φύγει κρώζοντας βραχνά, χτυπώντας τα φτερά του, 
προς κάποιαν ακατοίκητη κοιλάδα του Νοτιά. 

Κάτι που θα 'κανε τα υγρά, παράδοξά σας μάτια, 
που αβρές μαθήτριες τα' αγαπούν και σιωπηροί ποιηταί, 
χαρούμενα και προσδοκία γεμάτα να γελάσουν 
με κάποιον τρόπο που, όπως λεν, δε γέλασαν ποτέ. 

Γνωρίζω κάτι, που μπορούσε, βέβαια, να σας σώσει. 
Εγώ που δε σας γνώρισα ποτέ... Σκεφτείτε... Εγώ. 
Ένα καράβι... Να σας πάρει, Καίσαρ... Να μας πάρει... 
Ένα καράβι που πολύ μακριά θα τ' οδηγώ. 

Μια μέρα χειμωνιάτικη θα φεύγαμε. 
- Τα ρυμουλκά περνώντας θα σφυρίζαν, 
τα βρωμερά νερά η βροχή θα ράντιζε, 
κι οι γερανοί στους ντόκους θα γυρίζαν. 

Οι πολιτείες οι ξένες θα μας δέχονταν, 
οι πολιτείες οι πιο απομακρυσμένες 
κι εγώ σ' αυτές αβρά θα σας εσύσταινα 
σαν σε παλιές, θερμές μου αγαπημένες. 

Τα βράδια, βάρδια κάνοντας, θα λέγαμε 
παράξενες στη γέφυρα ιστορίες, 
για τους αστερισμούς ή για τα κύματα, 
για τους καιρούς, τις άπνοιες, τις πορείες. 

Όταν πυκνή η ομίχλη θα μας σκέπαζε, 
τους φάρους θε ν' ακούγαμε να κλαίνε 
και τα καράβια αθέατα θα τ' ακούγαμε, 
περνώντας να σφυρίζουν και να πλένε. 

Μακριά, πολύ μακριά να ταξιδεύουμε, 
κι ο ήλιος πάντα μόνους να μας βρίσκει· 
εσείς τσιγάρα «Κάμελ» να καπνίζετε, 
κι εγώ σε μια γωνιά να πίνω ουίσκυ. 

Και μια γριά στο Αννάμ, κεντήστρα στίγματος, 
- μια γριά σ' ένα πολύβοο καφενείο - 
μια αιμάσσουσα καρδιά θα μου στιγμάτιζε, 
κι ένα γυμνό, στο στήθος σας, κρανίο. 

Και μια βραδιά στη Μπούρμα, ή στη Μπατάβια 
στα μάτια μιας Ινδής που θα χορέψει 
γυμνή στα δεκαεφτά στιλέτα ανάμεσα, 
θα δείτε - ίσως - τη Γκρέτα να επιστρέψει. 

Καίσαρ, από ένα θάνατο σε κάμαρα, 
κι από ένα χωματένιο πεζό μνήμα, 
δε θα 'ναι ποιητικότερο και πι' όμορφο, 
ο διάφεγγος βυθός και τ' άγριο κύμα; 

Λόγια μεγάλα, ποιητικά, ανεκτέλεστα, 
λόγια κοινά, κενά, «καπνός κι αθάλη», 
που ίσως διαβάζοντάς τα να με οικτίρετε, 
γελώντας και κουνώντας το κεφάλι. 

Η μόνη μου παράκληση όμως θα 'τανε, 
τους στίχους μου να μην ειρωνευθείτε. 
Κι όπως εγώ για έν' αδερφό εδεήθηκα, 
για έναν τρελόν εσείς προσευχηθείτε. 


ΝΙΚΟΣ  ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ

----------


## milla

ΟΝΕΙΡΟ Σ' ΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ 
Δέξου αυτό το φιλί στο μέτωπό σου. 
Τώρα που ξεχωρίζουμε θα σου τ' ομολογήσω: 
Δεν είχες άδικο να λές πως όλη μου η ζωή 
εστάθηκ' ένα όνειρο. 
Κι αν η ελπίδα επέταξε 
μια νύχτα, είτε μια μέρα, 
είτε σε μια οπτασία, 
ή μέσα στο άπειρο, 
είναι γι' αυτό λιγότερο φευγάτη; 
Ό,τι θωρούμε ή φαινόμαστε, δεν είναι 
παρά ένα όνειρο μέσα σε κάποιο όνειρο. 

Στέκω μπροστά στη βουή του ακρογιαλιού 
που το χτυπάει το κύμα, 
και κλείνω μεσ' στη φούχτα μου 
δέκα σπειριά μαλαματένιαν άμμο 
δέκα σπειριά, όμως κι εκείνα ακόμα 
πως γλυστράνε μεσ' απ' τα δαχτυλά μου 
και χάνονται στην άβυσσο, 
ενώ παίρνει με το κλάμα, ποταμός το κλάμα. 
Θεέ μου! Δεν μπορώ, λοιπόν, να τα  κρατήσω 
λιγάκι πιο σφιχτα; 
Δεν μπορώ, θεέ μου να σώσω ουτ' ένα 
απο το κύμα τ' αδυσώπητο; 
Ό,τι θωρούμε ή φαινόμαστε, δεν είναι λοιπόν 
ένα όνειρο μέσα σε κάποιο όνειρο;


    EDGAR ALLAN POE 


κοιτούσε άραγε τη θάλασσα κάποιο μουντό μεσημέρι όταν το έγραψε;

----------


## Morgan

χαρουμενο giaromil μου...υπαρχει ενοτητα με ποιηματακια θαλασσινα... 
Δοκιμασε να το βαλεις στους "Ελληνες Ναυτικους" , ωστε να μην ειναι ιδια πραγματα σε δυο τρια μερη... 

υγ τους στιχους που αναφερεις δεν τους ηξερα

----------


## giaromil

ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ  



Ο έρωτας
Το αρχιπέλαγος
Κι η πρώρα των αφρών του
Κι οι γλάροι των ονείρων του
Στο πιο ψηλό κατάρτι του ο ναύτης ανεμίζει
Ένα τραγούδι

Ο έρωτας
Το τραγούδι του
Κι οι ορίζοντες του ταξιδιού του
Κι η ηχώ της νοσταλγίας του

Στον πιο βρεμένο βράχο της η αρραβωνιαστικιά προσμένει
Ένα καράβι



Ο έρωτας

Το καράβι του

Κι η αμεριμνησία των μελτεμιών του

Κι ο φλόκος της ελπίδας του

Στον πιο ελαφρό κυματισμό του ένα νησί λικνίζει

Τον ερχομό.


ΟΔ. ΕΛΥΤΗΣ


Aπ τους ΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΣΜΟΥΣ   (1941)

(Αν και ο Καββαδίας υπερισχυει σ αυτη τη σελιδα....)

----------


## jerry_p

ΑΡΜΕΝΙΣΜΑΤΑ

...δεω είναι μόνο το απατηλό χάδι της μαυλίστρας 
                              της μεγάλης μας Κυράς...

...ούτε είναι το θρόισμα του νερού ή
                               η μουρμούρα του ανέμου...

...δεν είναι μόνο το τραγούδι του αλήτη του γλάρου
                               πριν βουτήξει στο κύμα...

...ούτε το μαργιόλικο χαμόγελο του δελφινιού
                               που σε δουλεύει...

...δεν είναι το στερνό "καλυνήχτα" του κόκκινου ήλιου
                               που χάνεται στο πέλαγος...

...ούτε το μάτι που αρχίζει να σου κλείνει ο φάρος...

...είναι που άφησες πίσω σου τα τσιμεντένια δέντρα
                                με τις πλαστικές φυλωσιές...

...είναι η ανεξαρτησία που βιώνεις
                                η μόνη πραγματική και απόλυτη...

...μα πιό πολύ είναι η ελπίδα για το καινούργιο που θα βρείς
                                όταν θα κόψεις την γραμμή του ορίζοντα...

                                                       Κάβο-Πάπας, Οκτώβρης 2003

(Από το ημερολόγιο του ΝΟΕΦ 2004)

----------


## Marabou

Το "ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΑ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ" συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο "Μαραμπού", 1933 άλλα πρώτη φορά πρέπει να είχε δημοσιευθεί στο περιοδικό του εκδοτικού οίκου "Κύκλος" που αργότερα εξέδωσε και την ποιητική συλλογή.... 

τη μελοποίηση αργότερα έκανε ο Ζερβουδάκης, ο οποίος αν προσέξετε, (εκτός του ότι αφαίρεσε 2 στροφές από το τέλος που έχουν σημασία αλλά όντως δεν είναι πολύ "τραγουδιστικές")....έχει κάνει μία αλλαγή στο στίχο που επηρεάζει αρκετά... ενώ ο Καββαδίας αναφέρεται στον Ποιητή στον πληθυντικό, ο Ζερβουδάκης στο τραγούδι αναφέρεται στον ενικό...

...αυτά... 

σχετικά με τη θεματική ενότητα *Τραγούδια της θάλασσας*, κάτι που έχει ενδιαφερον να χαζέψετε, είναι το site: http://www.contemplator.com/sea/

το οποίο έχει στιχάκια και αρχεία midi από Αγγλοσαξονικά και άλλα παραδοσιακά τραγούδια της θάλασσας... τραγούδια δουλειάς και άλλα....

----------


## giaromil

> χαρουμενο giaromil μου...υπαρχει ενοτητα με ποιηματακια θαλασσινα... 
> Δοκιμασε να το βαλεις στους "Ελληνες Ναυτικους" , ωστε να μην ειναι ιδια πραγματα σε δυο τρια μερη... 
> 
> υγ τους στιχους που αναφερεις δεν τους ηξερα



οκ Morgan..
δεν το ειχα προσεξει..
σ ευχαριστω
 :Surprised: ops:

----------


## triad

[quote="efouskayak"]Θα μείνω πάντα ιδανικός κι ανάξιος εραστής...................
ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΝΑ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΤΟΥΣ ...

----------


## Morgan

*Γνωρίζω κάποιον κύριο που ηλίθιο τον νομίζουν,
γιατί , παράξενα μιλεί κι ένα μονόκλ φοράει,
γιατί , συχνάζει μ' άσεμνες και θλιβερές γυναικες
και γιατί πάντα ότι του πεις αυτός χαμογελάει.*

_Που στέκει ώρες αμίλητος και σαν αφηρημένος,
και που όταν , τι έχει τον ρωτούν οι φίλοι μ' απορία
αυτός κυττάζοντας αλλού αρχίζει να διηγιέται
ή μιαν αισχρήν ή μια πολύ παράξενη ιστορία._

*Για μιαν εταίρα υστερική που ζει κι όλο πεθαίνει,
για έναν τρελλό όπου ζητάει νάβρει τ' όνειρό του,
για κάποιο γέρο που αγαπάει μ' ανάστροφην αγάπη,
για μια γκριμάτσα τραγική κάποιου χλωμού Πιερρότου.*

_... Ξέρω ένα νέο που οι φίλοι του ηλίθιο τον νομίζουν,
γιατί για πράγματα πολύ περίεργα μιλάει
κι όσες φορές πασχίζουνε να τόνε συμβουλεύσουν
κυττά με περιφρόνηση και θλιβερά γελάει ..._

----------


## efouskayak

> Μα ο εαυτός μου μια βραδιά εμπρός μου θα υψωθεί....
> κι ο λόγος ένας δικαστής στυγνός θα μου ζητήσει..........
> Κι αυτό τ' ανάξιο χέρι μου που τρέμει θα οπλιστεί..........
> θα σημαδέψει κι άφοβα το φταίχτη θα χτυπήσει..............



Μεγάλες κουβέντες φίλε triad  :!:

----------


## triad

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ, ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΟ, ΚΑΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ...

----------


## efouskayak

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ, ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟΛΜΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΟ, ΚΑΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ...


Και είναι πολλοί πάρα πολλοί   :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

εσυ γιατι "  :cry:  " ???

----------


## efouskayak

γιατι είναι κρίμα οι ανθρωποι να μήν κυνηγάνε τα θέλω τους... όπως ακριβώς λέει και η υπογραφή σου Αγαπητέ Morgan.

----------


## Morgan

η υπογραφη , ειναι αισιοδοξη...πρεπει να παλευεις συνεχεια και νομιζω οτι πολλες φορες στο τελος της ημερας βγαινεις νικητης.
ολα θεμα μυαλου ειναι και θελησης.

----------


## efouskayak

Αυτό ειναι το θέμα με την ποίηση το αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας διαφορετικά ανάλογα με την ιδιοσυγκρασία του και την προσωπικότητα του ... πάντως η υπογραφή σου είναι όντως αισιόδοξη  :!:

----------


## triad

> η υπογραφη , ειναι αισιοδοξη...πρεπει να παλευεις συνεχεια και νομιζω οτι πολλες φορες στο τελος της ημερας βγαινεις νικητης.
> ολα θεμα μυαλου ειναι και θελησης.


Η ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ? Κ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> η υπογραφη , ειναι αισιοδοξη...πρεπει να παλευεις συνεχεια και νομιζω οτι πολλες φορες στο τελος της ημερας βγαινεις νικητης.
> ολα θεμα μυαλου ειναι και θελησης.
> 
> 
> Η ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΣΟΙ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ? Κ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ.


λαθος αλλα γινεται - ειναι θεμα προσωπικο του καθενα μας.
η ουσια ειναι η προσπαθεια και να μην παραιτεισαι ποτε.

----------


## efouskayak

Για αυτό ειναι φίλος μου ο Morgan τόσα χρόνια....   :Very Happy:  γιατι είναι αισιοδοξο άτομο  :!:

----------


## Morgan

> Για αυτό ειναι φίλος μου ο Morgan τόσα χρόνια....  !:


 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

παντως νομιζω πως ειμαι περισσοτερο επιμονος παρα αισιοδοξος  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
>  Για αυτό ειναι φίλος μου ο Morgan τόσα χρόνια....  !:
> 
> 
>  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
>  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
>  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
>  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?: 
> ...


Δεν θυμάσαι τότε που σε πήγαινα στις κούνιες και έλεγες όταν μεγαλώσω θα γίνω ναυτικός...  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

> παντως νομιζω πως ειμαι περισσοτερο επιμονος παρα αισιοδοξος  :wink:


Και όπως λέει και το ρητό : Ο επιμένων νικά  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> ...


Πως δεν θυμαμαι?
τραυματικη εμπειρια  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## giaromil



----------


## Asterias

Ψηφοφορία::

Πόσοι γνωρίζουν τι είναι οι κούληδες;;

Όποιος απαντήσει σωστά έχει bonus 3 γεύματα μόνο με ρύζι και κάρυ.........  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Το ρυζι με το καρυ ειναι ωραιο φαγητο...κανονισε το (ή καλυτερα θα σε παω εγω σε ενα ινδιανικο στον Πειραια , πολυ πρωτο).

αυτος ο χαρακτηρισμος χρησιμοποιειται στα βαπορια ακομα και σημερα.

----------


## xara

Κούληδες, είναι αυτοί που σέρνουν τα χειροκίνητα καρότσια, τύπου "ταξί", στις χώρες της άπω ανατολής.
Το ρύζι χωρίς κάρυ παρακαλώ... :mrgreen:

----------


## Morgan

> Κούληδες, είναι αυτοί που σέρνουν τα χειροκίνητα καρότσια, τύπου "ταξί", στις χώρες της άπω ανατολής.


...Και στα καραβια....?? 8)

----------


## Marabou

Θαρώ πως οι κούληδες είναι οι αχθοφόροι στα λιμάνια ... και ο όνομά τους το παίρνουν από τους (κατά Χαρά) τύπους με τα καροτσάκια - ταξί....

Morgan αν όντως υπάρχει καλό Ινδικό στον Πειραιά, θέλω να δοκιμάσω ένα Κόρμα ... που είναι;

----------


## Morgan

κουληδες ειναι αυτο που λεει ακριβως η χαρα.
στα βαπορια και στα λιμανια αυτος ο χαρακτηρισμος εχει να κανει με τους χαμαληδες.
στο γκαζαδικο ας πουμε λεγανε κουληδες (οταν θελαν να μιλησουν υποτιμητικα) τους φιλιπινους ναυτες...

στον Πειραια υπαρχει ενα Ινδικο εστιατοριο στο οποιο πηγαινουν 95% μονο ινδιανοι - σορρυ Ινδοι και λιγοτερο Ελληνες, Κορεατες κτλ.
Τα φαγητα ειναι γνησια και καλομαγειρεμενα, ενω ειναι απιστευτα νοστιμα .
Τιμες σχετικα χαμηλες.
Σκουζε και Νοταρα. Time Out.

----------


## Marabou

Οπότε από πλευράς καταγωγής το "κούληδες" αναφέρεται στους Φιλιπινέζους;

----------


## Morgan

απο την Κινα απο οσο ξερω

----------


## Marabou

Κι εγώ αυτή την εικόνα είχα, αλλά στο ποίημα "Οι προσευχές των Ναυτικών" τους αναφέρει ξεχωριστά ο Καββαδίας .... 

(είχα κάποτε και ένα συγκάτοικο Μαλεσιανό ο οποίος μονίμως έτρωγε σκυφτός ρύζι με Κάρυ) 

Αστερία χρωστάς γεύμα στο Time Out...

----------


## Morgan

ολοι οι Ανατολιτες ετσι το τρωνε , και στο πλοιο. Ειτε μιλας για Φιλιπινια ειτε για Ταυλανδους! το ρυζι ασπρο σε μεγαλες κατσαρολες, σκληρο σχεδον πετρωμενο, να το σπανε με τα χερια. 
Μετα στο πιατο και φυσικα χωρις πηρουνια.
Ολη την ημερα _24 ΩΡΕΣ την ημερα- υπηρχε ετοιμο ρυζι στην κατσαρολα, και τρωγεται με ολους τους συνδυασμους.
οπως τρωμε εμεις τις πατατες ή το ψωμι.

----------


## Marabou

¨τυφλό κορίτσι σ'οδηγάει, παιδί του Μονιτλιάνι"

σκέψεις και παρατηρήσεις γι'αυτό το στιχάκι;

----------


## Morgan

Μαλλον πρεπει να δουμε εργα του Μοντιλιανι για να καταλαβουμε τι εννοει ο ποιητης!   :Smile:  
οπως επισης και ολο το ποιημα.

παντως τα "γυμνα" του ζωγραφου ειναι....

----------


## Marabou

Κάποιοι λένε πως το τυφλό κορίτσι που σε οδηγάει είναι η πυξίδα...

Δείτε όμως και μερικά από τα υπέροχα "τυφλά κορίτσια" του Amedeo Modigliani (1844-1920):


http://www.inter-art.com/en/modigliani1.htm

μεταξύ αυτών η υπέροχη Lunia Czechowska 


και η Ελβίρα 



Μήπως το παιδί του Μοντιλιάνι είναι ο πίνακας "The Boy"??



Δεν ξέρω... εσείς τι λέτε;

¶λλες πηγές περί Modigliani:

http://www.abcgallery.com/M/modigliani/modigliani.html

http://www.mystudios.com/gallery/modigliani/

http://www.amedeomodigliani.it

----------


## Morgan

η πυξιδα....δεν το χα σκεφτει ποτε μα ποτε!
καταπληκτικο...

----------


## Marabou

_Ήτανε κείνη τη νυχτιά που φύσαγε ο Βαρδάρης,
το κύμα η πλώρη εκέρδιζεν οργιά με την οργιά.
Σ'έστειλε ο πρώτος τα νερά να πας για να γραδάρεις,
μα εσύ θυμάσαι τη Σμαρώ και την Καλαμαριά.

Ξέχασες κείνο το σκοπό που λέγανε οι Χιλιάνοι
-¶γιε Νικόλα φύλαγε κι Αγιά Θαλασσινή.-
Τυφλό κορίτσι σ'οδηγάει, παιδί του Modigliani,
που τ'αγαπούσε ο δόκιμος κ'οι δυο Μαρμαρινοί.

Νερό καλάρει το fore peak, νερό και τα πανιόλα,
μα εσένα μια παράξενη ζαλάδα σε κινεί.
Με στάμπα που δε φαίνεται σε κέντησε η Σπανιόλα
ή το κορίτσι που χορεύει απάνω στο σκοινί:

Απάνου στο γιατάκι σου φίδι νωθρό κοιμάται
και φέρνει βόλτες ψάχνοντας τα ρούχα σου η μαϊμού.
Εχτός από τη μάνα σου κανείς δε σε θυμάται
σε τούτο το τρομαχτικό ταξίδι του χαμού.

Ο ναύτης ρίχνει τα χαρτιά κι ο θερμαστής το ζάρι
κι αυτός που φταίει και δε νογάει, παραπατάει λοξά.
Θυμήσου κείνο το στενό κινέζικο παζάρι
και το κορίτσι πού'κλαιγε πνιχτά μες στο ρικσά.

Κάτου από φώτα κόκκινα κοιμάται η Σαλονίκη.
Πριν δέκα χρόνια μεθυσμένη μού'πες "σ'αγαπώ".
Αύριο, σαν τότε, και χωρίς χρυσάφι στο μανίκι,
μάταια θα ψάχνεις το στρατί που πάει για το Depot._

----------


## Morgan

_"Νερό καλάρει το fore peak, νερό και τα πανιόλα, 
μα εσένα μια παράξενη ζαλάδα σε κινεί._ _
Με στάμπα που δε φαίνεται σε κέντησε η Σπανιόλα"_


αυτο μπορει να φανταστει καποιος τι σημαινει???
Marabοu ακουω γνωμες!

----------


## k_chris

oute na to skeftomai de 8elw Morgan

----------


## Morgan

μην το σκεφτεσαι - πες το

----------


## efouskayak

> _"Νερό καλάρει το fore peak, νερό και τα πανιόλα, 
> μα εσένα μια παράξενη ζαλάδα σε κινεί._ _
> Με στάμπα που δε φαίνεται σε κέντησε η Σπανιόλα"_
> 
> 
> αυτο μπορει να φανταστει καποιος τι σημαινει???
> Marabοu ακουω γνωμες!


Για πές ....  :idea:

----------


## Morgan

Καλημερα σας κυρια μου....
ειναι το τεστ της εβδομαδος....!!!
δεν λεω τιποτα (ετσι δεν μου χεις πει? να μην μιλαω??)

----------


## efouskayak

> Καλημερα σας κυρια μου....
> ειναι το τεστ της εβδομαδος....!!!
> δεν λεω τιποτα (ετσι δεν μου χεις πει? να μην μιλαω??)



Καλή σας μέρα κύριε Morgan

καλα καλα τώρα να μήν μιλάτε εσείς.... μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ να μας δώσετε κατεύθυνση για το τεστ της εβδομάδος γιατι έχει απλωθεί το μυαλό με το απόσπασμα μήπως το μαζέψουμε λιγάκη... μπας και δηλαδή... 

 :roll:

----------


## Morgan

Δεν ξερω για τι αρρωστια μιλαει ο ποιητης αλλα το "* Με στάμπα που δε φαίνεται σε κέντησε η Σπανιόλα*" , αναφερεται σε αρρωστια τυπικη των ναυτικων.
Τα αφροδισια, ηταν απο τις πιο συνηθισμενες αιτιες θανατου των ναυτικων...

Αυτη ειναι η δικη μου εξηγηση.

----------


## efouskayak

Πολυ πιθανό έχει λογική .

Αλλού τελείως ήμουν εγώ... είδες ο ναυτικός πώς τα βάζει σε τάξη τα πράγματα  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

να το κανουμε και για αλλους στιχους 8)

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνώ  :!:

----------


## giaromil

ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ 


Χόρεψε πάνω στο φτερό του καρχαρία. 
Παίξε στον άνεμο τη γλώσσα σου και πέρνα. 
Αλλού σε λέγανε Γιουδήθ, εδώ Μαρία. 
Το φίδι σκίζεται στο βράχο με τη σμέρνα. 

Από παιδί βιαζόμουνα, μα τώρα πάω καλιά μου. 
Μια τσιμινιέρα με όρισε στον κόσμο και σφυρίζει. 
Το χέρι σου, που χάιδεψε τα λιγοστά μαλλιά μου, 
για μια στιγμή αν με λύγισε, σήμερα δε με ορίζει. 

Το μετζαρόλι ράγισε και το τεσσαροχάλι. 
Την τάβλα πάρε, τζόβενο, να ξαναπάμε αρόδο. 
Ποιος σκύλας γιος μας μούτζωσε κι έχουμε τέτοιο χάλι, 
που γέροι και μικρά παιδιά μας πήραν στο κορόιδο; 

Βαμμένη. Να σε φέγγει κόκκινο φανάρι. 
Γιομάτη φύκια και ροδάνθη, αμφίβια Μοίρα. 
Καβάλαγες ασέλωτο με δίχως χαλινάρι, 
πρώτη φορά, σε μια σπηλιά, στην Αλταμίρα. 

Σαλτάρει ο γλάρος το δελφίνι να στραβώσει. 
Τι με κοιτάς; Θα σου θυμίσω εγώ πού μ' είδες. 
Στην άμμο πάνω σ' είχα ανάστροφα ζαβώσει 
τη νύχτα που θεμέλιωναν τις Πυραμίδες. 

Το τείχος περπατήσαμε μαζί το Σινικό. 
Κοντά σου ναύτες απ'' την Ουρ πρωτόσκαρο εβιδώναν. 
Ανάμεσα σε ολόγυμνα σπαθιά στο Γρανικό 
έχυνες λάδι στις βαθιές πληγές του μακεδόνα. 

Πράσινο. Αφρός, θαλασσινό βαθύ και βυσσινί. 
Γυμνή. Μονάχα ένα χρυσό στη μέση σου ζωστήρι. 
Τα μάτια σου τα χώριζαν εφτά Ισημερινοί 
μες του Giorgione το αργαστήρι. 

Πέτρα θα του 'ριξα και δε με θέλει το ποτάμι. 
Τι σου 'φταιξα και με ξυπνάς προτού να φέξει. 
Στερνή νυχτιά του λιμανιού δεν πάει χαράμι. 
Αμαρτωλός που δε χαρεί και που δε φταίξει. 

Βαμμένη. Να σε φέγγει φως αρρωστημένο. 
Διψάς χρυσάφι. Πάρε, ψάξε, μέτρα. 
Εδώ κοντά σου, χρόνια ασάλευτος να μένω 
ως να μου γίνεις Μοίρα, Θάνατος και Πέτρα.

----------


## Marabou

me bazeis se skepseis.... prepei na tin psa3w ti douleia...to eixa psiloxalaro sto mualo mou... kati tou stul oti ton pligwse...

xmmmmmmmmm spaniola e? 

katse na rwtisw kamia souideza.... mporei na 3erei...

(sorry gia ta greeklish... sxedon sweeklish)&ouml;&auml;&aring;&aring;

----------


## Morgan

Σπανιολα ηταν η γυναικα που τον σταμπαρησε με την αρρωστια... 8) 
που του βαλε το παρασημο δηλαδη...

----------


## Marabou

http://www.geocities.com/nikos_kavva...dictionary.htm

----------


## Morgan

καλοοοοοο   :Smile:

----------


## k_chris

polu wraio marabou   


mpravo

----------


## xara

Σ’ ένα φεγγάρι πέλαγο
απόψε ν’ ανοιχτούμε,
χίλια κρυμμένα μυστικά
στα κύματα να βρούμε. 

Μην κλαις γοργόνα, στα παλιά
μη ψάχνεις στα ναυάγια.
Πες, πως με λένε Αλέξανδρο
Και λύσε μου τα μάγια.

Ένα φεγγάρι ζωγραφιά
στη θάλασσα αγκαλιά σου,
είναι η πανσέληνη βραδιά
που μοιάζει στη ματιά σου.

Μην κλαις γοργόνα, στα παλιά
μη ψάχνεις στα ναυάγια.
Πες, πως με λένε Αλέξανδρο
Και λύσε μου τα μάγια.

ΠΟΙΗΣΗ : Χρυσόστομου Γελαγώτη

----------


## Morgan

_Πολυ ενδιαφερον που βρηκα σχετικα με Τον Ποιητη
=================================_

*Αγαπημένε μας , σύντροφε ποιητή! Ο χτεσινός άνεμος , έφερε σε μας τους ναυτικούς το πιο θλιβερό ραπόρτο ... Το φορτηγό που περίμενες να σε πάρει , καθυστέρησε. Είναι τραβερσωμένο καταμεσίς του Ωκεανού, ζωσμένο στο πούσι. Στα ποστάλια τέλειωσαν τα ματσακονίσματα , οι ναύτες κρεμασμένοι στις σκαλωσιές βάφουν τις άγκυρες , τραγουδώντας τα δικά σου τραγούδια. Οι καπετάνιοι δοκιμάζουν τη μπουρού. Το σερβέι σε λίγο τελειώνει ... Ένας μαρκόνης ανήσυχος, χθες αργά έστειλε το ραπόρτο στ΄ αγαπημένα σου μαραμπού να μη γρυλίζουν πια. 



<<Αν ο Κολόμπος ανακάλυψε την Αμερική , εμείς , δε βρήκαμε τη δικιά μας ήπειρο να ξεμπαρκάρουμε ...>> μας έλεγες. Μα εσύ τι βρήκες; Ποιο τσακισμένο καραβοφάναρο σε πέταξε σ΄ αυτές εδώ τις στεριές; Πες μας αν είναι αυτό το λιμάνι  πού άθελά σου φουντάρισες , ετοίμασε και για μας ένα ντοκ να δέσουμε πρυμάτσα ... 



Ο Μάρτης! Αχ αυτός ο Μάρτης! Ξαναγεννιόσουν κάθε Μάρτη! ¶ργησε φέτος , όπως άργησε και το φορτηγό που θα αποχαιρετούσες τους γνωστούς απ' όλα τα λιμάνια του κόσμου ... Όλα άργησαν για σένα φέτος. Μονάχα εσύ βιάστηκες για το ταξίδι το αλαργινό. Αγαπημένε μας ποιητή , καλό ταξίδι. Δεν κουνάμε τα μαντίλια μας. Αυτό είναι για αταξίδευτους στεριανούς. Εμείς τα δικά μας τα πλέξαμε σαλαμάστρα και θα δέσουμε τις καινούργιες παντιέρες στα ξάρτια , τις παντιέρες που στο κέντρο τους θα 'χουν την γαλάζια σου ζωγραφιά. 



Αδελφέ μας ποιητή! Ξεκουράσου στην τελευταία σου κουκέτα , στην πιο μικρή καμπίνα που γνώρισε ποτέ ναυτικός ... Εμείς θα πάμε για σκάντζα βάρδια. Ένα καράβι , που πλέει αλάργα χωμένο στο πούσι, αν βρει την ρότα του θα μας πάρει. Για κατευόδιο , εμείς οι ναυτεργάτες σύντροφοί σου, σου αφήνουμε λίγο φιλτραρισμένο , από τα μάτια μας , θαλασσινό νερό. Είναι μαζεμένο απ' της θάλασσας τον καθάριο βυθό... 



Γεια σου.*


* Ο αποχαιρετισμός του ποιητή εκφωνήθηκε από το ναυτεργάτη φίλο του Καββαδία , Χρήστο Παντελίδη , ο οποίος ακολούθησε το ναυτικό επάγγελμα, όταν έφηβος πρωτοδιάβασε το <<Μαραμπού>>. Ολόκληρος ο επικήδειος βρίσκεται δημοσιευμένος στην <<Αυγή>> , 12 Φεβρουαρίου 1975 , στη <<Ναυτεργατική>> , 13 Μαρτίου 1975 και σε πολλά άλλα έντυπα και βιβλία.

----------


## efouskayak

Χάλια γίναμε...   :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

> Χάλια γίναμε...


Ωραια χάλια όμως!
Να σε ανεβάσω???

----------


## efouskayak

Ετυχε και έβαλες τον επικήδειο σε μέρα που έμαθα οτι θα χάσω ένα πολύ προσφιλές μου άτομο... για δοκίμασε να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρεις...  :!:

----------


## triad

> Ετυχε και έβαλες τον επικήδειο σε μέρα που έμαθα οτι θα χάσω ένα πολύ προσφιλές μου άτομο... για δοκίμασε να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρεις...  :!:


YΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ, ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ.

----------


## efouskayak

Σε ευχαριστώ Triad   :Smile:  όλα είναι μέσα στην ζωή δυστυχώς  :!:

----------


## Morgan

> Ετυχε και έβαλες τον επικήδειο σε μέρα που έμαθα οτι θα χάσω ένα πολύ προσφιλές μου άτομο... για δοκίμασε να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρεις...  :!:


Τωρα μου κανες την ψυχολογια , πουρε!
Καλα κουραγια ....

Η "ανεβαστικη" αποπειρα πιο μετα να το χωνεψω...

----------


## triad

> Σε ευχαριστώ Triad   όλα είναι μέσα στην ζωή δυστυχώς  :!:


Κ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΛΙΓΟ-ΠΟΛΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΓΕΥΣΗ...

----------


## triad

> Τωρα μου κανες την ψυχολογια , πουρε!
> Καλα κουραγια ....
> 
> Η "ανεβαστικη" αποπειρα πιο μετα να το χωνεψω...


[/quote]

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ,ΕΤΥΧΕΣ ΣΤΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.ΤΥΧΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ...

----------


## efouskayak

> Τωρα μου κανες την ψυχολογια , πουρε!
> Καλα κουραγια ....
> 
> Η "ανεβαστικη" αποπειρα πιο μετα να το χωνεψω...


ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ,ΕΤΥΧΕΣ ΣΤΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.ΤΥΧΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ...[/quote]

Οντως δεν τρέχει τίποτα ... συμπτώσεις τυχαίνουν... άλλωστε εμείς οι υδροχόοι έχουμε εγκεφαλική επικοινωνία  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

αυτη η επικοινωνια μας εχει φαει!

----------


## efouskayak

Θα βάλουμε κανένα ποιηματάκι τώρα γιατι έχουμε ξεφύγει και απο το θέμα  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

Αντε ντες..!!
βαλε αλλα να ειναι χαρουμενο

----------


## xara

Νίκος Καββαδίας:
*Γράμμα ενός αρρώστου* 
(Από τη συλλογή "Μαραμπού" (¶γρα, 1990) )

Φίλε μου Αλέξη, το 'λαβα το γράμμα σου
και με ρωτάς τι γίνομαι, τι κάνω;
Μάθε, ο γιατρός πως είπε στη μητέρα μου
ότι σε λίγες μέρες θα πεθάνω...

Είναι καιρός όπου έπληξα, διαβάζοντας
όλο τα ίδια που έχω εδώ βιβλία,
κι όλο εποθούσα κάτι νέο να μάθαινα
που να μου φέρει λίγη ποικιλία.

Κι ήρθεν εχθές το νέο έτσι απροσδόκητα
-σιγά ο γιατρός στο διάδρομο εμιλούσε-
και τ' άκουσα. Στην κάμαρα εσκοτείνιαζε
κι ο θόρυβος του δρόμου εσταματούσε.

Έκλαψα βέβαια, κάτω απ' την κουβέρτα μου.
Λυπήθηκα. Για σκέψου, τόσο νέος!
Μα στον εαυτό μου αμέσως υποσχέθηκα
πως θα φανώ, σαν πάντοτε, γενναίος.

Θυμάσαι, που ταξίδια ονειρευόμουνα
κι είχα ένα διαβήτη κι ένα χάρτη
και πάντα για να φύγω ετοιμαζόμουνα
κι όλο η μητέρα μου 'λεγε: Το Μάρτη...

Τώρα στο τζάμι ένα καράβι εσκάρωσα
κι ένα του Μαγκρ στιχάκι έχω σκαλίσει:
"Τι θλίψη στα ταξίδια κρύβεται άπειρη!"
Κι εγώ για ένα ταξίδι έχω κινήσει.

Να πεις στους φίλους χαιρετίσματα,
κι αν τύχει κι ανταμώσεις την Ελένη,
πως μ' ένα φορτηγό -πες της- μπαρκάρισα
και τώρα πια να μη με περιμένει...

Αλήθεια! Ο Χάρος ήθελα να 'ρχότανε
σαν ένας καπετάνιος να με πάρει
χτυπώντας τις βαριές πέτσινες μπότες του
κι ένα μακρύ τσιμπούκι να φουμάρει.

Αλέξη, νιώθω τώρα πως σ' εκούρασα.
Μπορεί κιόλας να σ' έκαμα να κλάψεις.
Δε θα 'βρεις, βέβαια, λόγια για μι' απάντηση.
Μα δε θα λάβεις κόπο να μου γράψεις...

----------


## Morgan

μου αρεσει γιατι ειπα να βαλουμε κατι ευχαριστο

----------


## triad

ΝΑΙ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΥΘΥΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ...

----------


## xara

Νίκος Καββαδίας:
*A Bord de l' "ASPASIA"* 

Από τη συλλογή "Μαραμπού" (¶γρα, 1990)

Ταξίδευες κυνηγημένη από τη μοίρα σου
για την κατάλευκη μα πένθημη Ελβετία , 
πάντα στο deck , σε μιά σαίζ-λόγκ πεσμένη , κάτωχρη 
απ' την γνωστή και θλιβερότατην αιτία. 

Πάντοτε ανήσυχα οι δικοί σου σε τριγύριζαν , 
μα εσύ κοιτάζοντας τα μάκρη αδιαφορούσες. 
Σ' ό,τι σου λεγαν πικρογέλαγες , γιατί ένιωθες 
πως για τη χώρα του θανάτου οδοιπορούσες.

Κάποια βραδιά , που από το Στρόπμπολι περνούσαμε , 
είπες σε κάποιον γελαστή , σε τόνο αστείου: 
"Πώς μοιάζει τ' άρρωστο κορμί μου , καθώς καίγεται , 
με την κορφή τη φλεγομένη του ηφαιστείου!"

Ύστερα σ' είδα στη Μαρσίλια σαν εχάθηκες 
μέσα στο θόρυβο χωρίς να στρέψεις πίσω. 
Κ' εγώ , που την υγρή έκταση αγάπησα , 
λέω : πώς εσένα θα μπορούσα ν' αγαπήσω...

----------


## efouskayak

Να σαι καλά Xara που μας έφτιαξες την διάθεση  :cry:

----------


## xara

:mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: χεχεχε!!!

----------


## Morgan

> Να σαι καλά Xara που μας έφτιαξες την διάθεση  :cry:


εδω που τα λεμε η ναυτική ποίηση δεν είναι και από την φύση της χαρούμενη..
εχει ενα γχος και μια σκοτεινιλα καποιες φορες και μια κλειστοφοβικη διαθεση.

ειναι λογικο ομως...ας σκεφτει ο καθενας απο εδω μεσα να φευγει απο το σπιτι του για 6 μηνες ή καλύτερα μισό χρόνο για να το καταλαβουμε, να κλειστεί σε μια καμπινα, να μην δει κανεναν δικο του, συγγενη , φίλο, αδελφό....παρεα με αγνωστους...στην μεση του πουθενα.
τι συναισθηματα δημιουργει αυτη η σκεψη??

----------


## GETMAN03

Παλι θα ερθω να σου αντιπαρατεθω Morgan. Αν θυμασαι σε ο,τι συζήτηση εχουμε κάνει είμαστε η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Εσύ στεριά εγώ θάλασσα. 

"Φευγει απο το σπιτι του για 6 μηνες ή καλύτερα μισό χρόνο"
Φευγει απο το σπιτι του για 6 μηνες να ταξιδεψει στον κόσμο

"να κλειστεί σε μια καμπινα"
Να ανοίξει το μάτι του βλέποντας το απέραντο γαλάζιο + Κάθε λιμάνι και καημός.

"να μην δει κανεναν δικο του, συγγενη , φίλο, αδελφό....παρεα με αγνωστους...στην μεση του πουθενα"
Να γνωρίσει νέους ανθρώπους και τόπους.

Ειναι θέμα νοοτροπίας, βιωματων ή το οτι εγώ βλέπω την θάλασσα με λίγο πιο ρομαντικό τρόπο απ'ότι εσυ?

"Σαλπάρισε μια νύχτα με πανσέληνο και στο στερνό του γράμμα μου 'χε γράψει" 

Η υπογραφή σου σε χαρακτηρίζει θα'λεγα.....

----------


## Morgan

Διαφωνεις χωρις λογο συναδελφε καθως εγω μαλλον υπερ ειμαι των ανθρωπων που θελουν την θαλασσα, υπερ και για το επαγγελμα αλλα οι δυσκολιες υπαρχουν και οπως εδω αναφερουμε τις "ευκολιες" λεμε και τις "δυσκολιες"...
Επειδη εδω το θεμα ειναι η ποιηση , βαλε μερικα ευχαριστα ποιηματα του ΝΚ ή αλλων ναυτικων ωστε να δουμε ποσο πολυ ρομαντικοι ηταν και αυτοι και ποσο θετικα λειτουργησαν οσα αναφερεις στην ψυχολογια τους.....!!!
Ρομαντικα  για την θαλασσα, μιλανε εκεινοι που την αγναντευουν και οχι οσοι την ταξιδεψαν . Με αγαπη μιλανε ολοι...

*Αν και αυτα θα αρκουσαν και   περιμενω με αγωνια τα ποιηματακια σου σου λεω και τα παρακατω....*




> Εσύ στεριά εγώ θάλασσα.


Χαχαχαχα γινεσαι προκλητικος...
Εγω θαλασσα και συ στερια...ακου εσυ θαλασσα! σιγα μην εισαι και η γοργονα)





> "Φευγει απο το σπιτι του για 6 μηνες ή καλύτερα μισό χρόνο"
> Φευγει απο το σπιτι του για 6 μηνες να ταξιδεψει στον κόσμο


Καμμια διαφωνια





> "να κλειστεί σε μια καμπινα"
> Να ανοίξει το μάτι του βλέποντας το απέραντο γαλάζιο + Κάθε λιμάνι και καημός.


Μην γινεσαι αστειος....... αν ας πουμε πας σε ενα γκαζαδικο 250,000 τ. μονο θαλασσα θα δεις και αν ποτε δεις λιμανι (απο κοντα) τοτε οντως θα ειναι καημος γιατι θα σου κοστισει μια περιουσια (οποιος καταλαβε).





> "να μην δει κανεναν δικο του, συγγενη , φίλο, αδελφό....παρεα με αγνωστους...στην μεση του πουθενα"
> Να γνωρίσει νέους ανθρώπους και τόπους..


Μπομαν, λοστρομους, Ναυαρχους, Μασατσιχλες "πιασε μου τον καφε Ανθυποπλοιαρχε" κτλ αλλα οκ Ναι μεχρι ενα σημειο- Ομως Οι δυσκολιες του να εισαι με αγνωστους ειναι γνωστες και αποδεκτες ευρυτερα. Ακομα και στην καθημερινοτητα μας.Γνωριζεις καλούς και κάλους και καθε καρυδιας καρυδι σαν τις αφεντομουτσουναρες μας...
Ποσες φορες δεν πηγες / πηγα πασο με μαλ@κες?Οπως και εξω φυσικα





> Ειναι θέμα νοοτροπίας, βιωματων ή το οτι εγώ βλέπω την θάλασσα με λίγο πιο ρομαντικό τρόπο απ'ότι εσυ?


Ναι εισαι απο νησι





> "Σαλπάρισε μια νύχτα με πανσέληνο και στο στερνό του γράμμα μου 'χε γράψει" 
> Η υπογραφή σου σε χαρακτηρίζει θα'λεγα.....


Σε ευχαριστω , θα το παρω σαν κομπλιμαν αλλα οπως και καποιος γεροδασκαλος σου, σου εχει πει, "Σταματα να κοιτας και αρχισε να βλεπεις"!!!


Οτι με ζηλευεις γινεται καθε μερα ολο και ποιο φανερο αλλα σε παρακαλω συγκρατησου...
Μηπως απλα σου αρεσω γιαυτο και με πειραζεις??

----------


## xara

O Morgan εχει απόλυτα δίκιο.
Πράγματα που για τους στεριανούς είναι βαρετά, για τους ναυτικούς είναι λαχτάρα. πχ να πάρουν το παιδι τους απο το σχολείο...

----------


## triad

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ.ΑΛΛΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ. Κ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΙΚΑ!

----------


## Morgan

παντως σιγουρατο επαγγελμα δεν ειναι για θανατο. Ειναι δυσκολο αλλα εχει πολλες χάρες.

Η εκεινη εποχη ομως εχει τεραστιες διαφορες με το σημερα...
ασε που τοτε οι ναυτικοι καθονται 2 και 4 χρονια (!) συνεχομενα...

----------


## triad

ΟΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ-ΤΟΤΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΙΣΧΥΕ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΤΟ"ΚΑΘΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΗΜΟΣ"-ΟΧΙ, ΟΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ  ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ...

----------


## Morgan

ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ....???? ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ?

----------


## triad

> ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ....???? ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ?


ΑΦΟΥ ΕΜΕΝΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΟΥΝ.Κ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ,ΕΝΝΟΩ

----------


## Morgan

κοιτα νομιζω οτι ηταν λιγοι αυτοι που ειχαν διαθεση να δουν κατι αλλο απο αυτο που σκεφτεσαι, λογω ελλειψης παιδειας και γενικα ενδιαφεροντος, καλλιεργειας κτλ.
ενας απο αυτους ηταν ο Ν Καββαδιας.
Οι πιο πολλοι περιοριζονταν στον χωρο και τις ασχολιες του λιμανιου.


Συζηταγα χθες για την διαφορα παλιων και νεοτερων ναυτικων...με ενα φιλο του Getman

----------


## triad

> Συζηταγα χθες για την διαφορα παλιων και νεοτερων ναυτικων...με ενα φιλο του Getman[/quote


]

ΤΙ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ?
ΥΓ.ΜΗΠΩΣ,ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ, ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ POST ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ?

----------


## triad

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΑΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΑ, ΕΤΣΙ?

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=4541#4541

σωστηηηηη

----------


## efouskayak

> παντως σιγουρατο επαγγελμα δεν ειναι για θανατο. Ειναι δυσκολο αλλα εχει πολλες χάρες.
> 
> Η εκεινη εποχη ομως εχει τεραστιες διαφορες με το σημερα...
> ασε που τοτε οι ναυτικοι καθονται 2 και 4 χρονια (!) συνεχομενα...


Λαμαρινοφάγοι ... σωστά  :wink:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

γιαυτο εγραφαν τετοια!  8O

----------


## xara

> Gabrielle Didot


Από τη συλλογή "Mαραμπού" (¶γρα, 1990) 

Το βράδυ ετούτο κάρφωσε μ' επιμονή το νου μου

κάποια γυναίκα που άλλοτες εγνώρισα , κοινή

που ωστόσο αυτή ξεχώριζεν από τις αδελφές της,

γιατί ήταν πάντα σοβαρή , θλιμμένη και στυγνή.



Θυμάμαι που την πείραζαν συχνά τ' άλλα κορίτσια,

γελώντας την για το ύφος της το τόσο σοβαρό,

και μεταξύ τους έλεγαν , αισχρό κάνοντας σχήμα,

πώς θα συνήθιζε κι αυτή σιγά με τον καιρό.



Κι αυτή , ψυχρή και σιωπηλή , καθόταν στη γωνιά της,

ενώ μια γάτα χάιδευε με αυτάκια μυτερά

κι ένα σκυλί που δίπλα της στεκόταν λυπημένο -

ένα σκυλί οπού ποτέ δεν κούναε την ουρά.



Κι έμοιαζ' η γάτα , που αυστηρή την κοίταζε στα μάτια,

η πλήξη ως νά 'ταν , που με μάτια κοίταε ζοφερά,

και το σκυλί που εδάγκωνε το κάτασπρό της χέρι,

η τύψη ως νά 'ταν έμοιαζε , που εδάγκωνε σκληρά.



Πολλές φορές περίεργες την εκυκλώναν σκέψεις

και προσπαθούσε - μου ΄λεγε - συχνά να θυμηθεί,

το νου της βασανίζοντας τις ώρες της ανίας,

όσους μαζί της είχανε μια νύχτα κοιμηθεί.



Ώρες πολλές εκοίταζα τα σκοτεινά της μάτια

κι ενόμιζα πως έβλεπα βαθιά μέσα σ' αυτά

τρικυμισμένες θάλασσες , νησιά του αρχιπελάγους

και καραβάκια που έφευγαν με τα πανιά ανοιχτά.



Απόψε αναθυμήθηκα κάποια κοινή γυναίκα

κι ένα τραγούδι εσκάρωσα σε στυλ μπωντλαιρικό,

που ως το διαβάζεις , σιωπηλέ , παράξενε αναγνώστη,

γελάς γι' αυτόν που τό 'γραψε , με γέλιο ειρωνικό.

----------


## k_chris

> παντως σιγουρατο επαγγελμα δεν ειναι για θανατο. Ειναι δυσκολο αλλα εχει πολλες χάρες.


POIA LIMANIA KAI AN8RWPOYS 

YPARXEI MEGALYTERH EYXARISTHSH APO TO NA BGAINEIS STH BARDIOLA KAI NA BLEPEIS PWS SKIZEI TO VAPORI TH 8ALASSA KAI H SYGKHNHSH TOU NA PERNAS APO ALHA DE FUEGO 'H NA CROSSAREIS ENAN WKEANO MENA PLOIO?

NA BLEPEIS TON HLIO APO THN ANATOLH MEXRI TH DYSH TOY, NA MH STAMATA POY8ENA TO MATI SOY.....   KAI TOSA ALLA POY AN TA PW 8A ME PERASETE GIA KOLLHMENO 

DEN 8UMAMAI KALA TO STIXO TOY DASKALOY ALLA ELEGE PERIPOY...

APO THN KLEISTH THN KAMARA 
KAI TO XWMATINO TO MNHMA 
PROTEIMW TO FOTEINO GYALO 
KAI T' AGRIO KYMA

POY TO GRAPSE META APO MIA SYGKRISH STERIANWN KAI NAUTIKWN

----------


## Morgan

> YPARXEI MEGALYTERH EYXARISTHSH APO TO NA BGAINEIS STH BARDIOLA KAI NA BLEPEIS PWS SKIZEI TO VAPORI TH 8ALASSA KAI H SYGKHNHSH TOU NA PERNAS APO ALHA DE FUEGO 'H NA CROSSAREIS ENAN WKEANO MENA PLOIO?
> 
> NA BLEPEIS TON HLIO APO THN ANATOLH MEXRI TH DYSH TOY, NA MH STAMATA POY8ENA TO MATI SOY.....


δεν υπαρχει...αδελφε , δεν υπαρχει..και ποσα αλλα, ουρανος μονο με αστερια , πραγματικος ουρανιος θολος, ηλιος που βγαινει απο την "ριζα" της θαλασσας , ανεμποδιστος, κοκκινος και τεραστιος, δελφινια να ταξιδευουν μαζι σου κατα εκατονταδες,Suez canal, Cape town ,  το νοτιο ημισφαιριο, ΝΟΤΙΟ ΗΜΙΣΦΑΙΡΙΟ (και εσυ να εισαι εκει που οι υπολοιποι μονο στα βιβλια διαβαζουν)....απιστευτα πραγματα...

----------


## k_chris

ayto akrivws ennow MORGAN

----------


## k_chris

> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΛΙΑΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΑ, ΕΤΣΙ?


TO GELAS???

STHN PLAZA MAUYA (STEKIA NAYTIKWN STO RIO DE JANEIRO) 
EXEI 2 MOUSEIA!!!   TO ENA MALISTA TO PERNAS KAI ME LANTZA AN EISAI META TH GEFYRA (STA PP1/PP2)

BEBAIA AN EINAI NA PAS RWTA KAI MERIKOUS NAYTIKOUS GIA TO POU NA PAS...

PANTOS STO AGALMA POU PHGA DE LEEI KAI TPT SPOYDAIO (MIKRO EINAI)

----------


## Morgan

και στο Ροτερνταμ το ιδιο , πολλα μουσεια.

ισως οχι το πρωτο πραγμα στην λιστα μου αλλα  σιγουρα στην λιστα (εξαρταται και απο τον χρονο που εχουμε)...

πρωτη φορα που "κατεβασα" τον Βεγκα ενοιωσα...ποιητικα θα ελεγα

----------


## efouskayak

Πές πές θα βγάλουμε και εμείς κανένα φυλλάδιο  8)

----------


## Morgan

το χουμε εξετασει το ζητημα αυτο νομιζω....  :lol: 

να σου πω ομως....τετοια φεγγαρια και αστερια δεν τα βλεπεις πουθενα...
τα νησια του Ειρηνικου, της Καραιβικης , σου κανουν κατι ...

----------


## efouskayak

Τί λες τώρα .... έχεις δεί την πλατεία Συντάγματος μεσημέρι.... καταπληκτικό (άσε μας να δουλέψουμε... είμαστε που είμαστε θα απογίνουμε .... ) 8)

----------


## triad

> Πές πές θα βγάλουμε και εμείς κανένα φυλλάδιο  8)


ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΣ?ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ Κ ΓΩ ΛΙΓΟ...

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
> Πές πές θα βγάλουμε και εμείς κανένα φυλλάδιο  8)
> 
> 
> ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΣ?ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩ Κ ΓΩ ΛΙΓΟ...


Ναι το έχω πεί και εγώ αυτό  :lol:

----------


## k_chris

> και στο Ροτερνταμ το ιδιο , πολλα μουσεια.


XAXAXAXAXA

KERMATA EIXES XRHSTO?

DEN EXW PAEI AKOMH

NA ELLHNIKA MAGAZIA POU LENE YPARXOUN AKOMH?

----------


## Morgan



----------


## efouskayak

Πού τα βρίσκεις εσύ αυτά  :?:  :?:  :?:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

Στα καλα καταστηματα  :lol:

----------


## xara

Μας τάπωσες αρχηγέ!!! Πολύ καλό!

----------


## Morgan

το αγαλμα του ΝΚ στο Αργοστολι, συντροφευε και εμας σαν σπουδαστες της ΑΕΝ

----------


## Morgan

Οι προσευχές των ναυτικών
στο Θανάση Καραβία 

Οι Γιαπωνέζοι ναυτικοί, προτού να κοιμηθούν,
βρίσκουν στην πλώρη μια γωνιά που δεν πηγαίνουν άλλοι
κι ώρα πολλή προσεύχονται, βουβοί, γονατιστοί
μπρος σ' ένα Βούδα κίτρινο που σκύβει το κεφάλι. 

Κάτι μακριά ως τα πόδια τους φορώντας νυχτικά,
μασώντας οι ωχροκίτρινοι μικροί κινέζοι ρύζι,
προφέρουνε με την ψιλή φωνή τους προσευχές
κοιτάζοντας μια χάλκινη παγόδα που καπνίζει. 

Οι Κούληδες με τη βαριά ωχροκίτρινη μορφή
βαστάν σκυφτοί τα γόνατα κοιτώντας πάντα κάτου,
κι οι Αράπηδες σιγοκουνάν το σώμα ρυθμικά,
κατάρες μουρμουρίζοντας ενάντια του θανάτου. 

Οι Ευρωπαίοι τα χέρια τους κρατώντας ανοιχτά,
εκστατικά προσεύχονται γεμάτοι από ικεσία,
και ψάλλουνε καθολικές ωδές μουρμουριστά,
που εμάθαν όταν πήγαιναν μικροί στην εκκλησία. 

Και οι Ελληνες, με τη μορφή τη βασανιστική,
από συνήθεια κάνουνε, πριν πέσουν , το σταυρό τους
κι αρχίζοντας με σιγανή φωνή ''Πάτερ ημών...''
το μακρουλό σταυρώνουνε λερό προσκέφαλό τους.

----------


## efouskayak

ομορφο ποίημα  :!:

----------


## Morgan

ναι.
πρωτη φορα το διαβασα να σου πω, δεν το ξερα

----------


## jolly_roger

Αφού σας άρεσε...

Ορίστε και μελοποιημένο!

http://rapidshare.de/files/5583291/o...tikwn.MP3.html

----------


## Morgan

αντε βρε Jolly φτιαξε μας λιγο!!
τοσο τρεξιμο εχεις...?? πως παει?

----------


## jolly_roger

Να σας φτιάξω? δλδ?

Τρέξιμο δεν έχω! Πήγα γράφτικα και γύρισα σπίτι! Αφού έκανα μια μονοήμερη τουρνέ στις μισές καφετέριες των Χανίων! Σήμερα θα πάρω τηλέφωνο να μάθω πότε ξεκινάνε μαθήματα και πότε πρέπει να κατέβω πάλι!

----------


## Morgan

ποιητικά σε παρακαλώ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## jolly_roger

Τα τραγούδια που βάζω Morgan δε βλέπω να τα κατεβαζει κανένας! Οπότε ας βάλω ένα ποιήμα!

Καφάρ

Στο Γιώργο Παπά

Να ζείς στην ίδια πολιτεία παντοτινά
και να 'χεις των αναχωρήσεων τη μανία,
μα φεύγοντας απ' το γραφείο τα βραδινά
να κάνεις οφθαλμοπορνεία στα καφενεία.

Αλλοτες είχαμε τα πλοία κρυφό σκοπό,
μα ο κόσμος έγινε σαν αδειανή φυλλάδα,
είναι τι ίδιο πιά να μένεις στην Ελλάδα
με το να ταξιδεύεις στο Fernando Po.

Τα φορτηγά είναι κακοτάξιδα κι αργούν,
μες στα ποστάλια πλήττεις βλέποντας τουρίστες,
το να φορτώνεις μήνες ρύζια στο Ραγκούν
είν' ένα πράγμα που σκοτώνει τους αρτίστες.

Οι πόλοι γίνανε σε μας πολύ γνωστοί,
θαυμάσαμε πολλές φορές το Βόρειο Σέλας
κι έχουν οι πάγοι χρόνια τώρα σκεπαστεί
από αδειανά κουτιά σπανιόλικης σαρδέλλας.

Στην Ταϊτή έζησε μήνες κι ο Λοτί,
αν πας λιγάκι παρακάτου, στις Μαρκίζες,
που άλλοτες τρώγανε μπανάνες κι άγριες ρίζες,
καλλυντικά τώρα πουλάνε του Coty.

Οι Γιαπωνέζες, τα κορίτσια στη Χιλή,
κι οι μαύρες του Μαρόκου που πουλάνε μέλι,
έχουν σαν όλες τις γυναίκες τα ίδια σκέλη
και δίνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο το φιλί.

Η αυτοκτονία, προνόμιο πιά στα θηλυκά-
κάποτε κάναμε κι εμείς αυτή τη σκέψη.
Πεθαίνεις πιό σιγά με τα ναρκωτικά,
μα τελευταία κι αυτά τάχουν νοθέψει.

----------


## Morgan

εχω καταβασει εγω ρε συ!!!!!!  8) 
δυσκολευτηκα εκεινη την μερα, αλλα το κατεβασα...


ωραιο το ποιηματακι, πρωτη φορα το διαβαζω

----------


## jolly_roger

Ορίστε λοιπόν ολόκληρος ο δίσκος!  :Very Happy:  

ΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ - S/S IONION 1934 - ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΟΙ

01.Ένας δόκιμος στη γέφυρα εν ώρα κινδύνου (6562311 Bytes)
02. Αντινομία (6722150 Bytes)
03. Οι γάτες των φορτηγών (7842293 Bytes)
04. Πούσι (6642734 Bytes)
05. Οι προσευχές των ναυτικών (7882003 Bytes)
06. Γράμμα ενός αρρώστου (10442016 Bytes)
07. Θεσσαλονίκη II (9962385 Bytes)
08. Καραντί (7242507 Bytes)
09. William George Allum (7722129 Bytes)
10. A Bord de l’ “Aspasia” (6802619 Bytes)
11. Yara Yara (7956176 Bytes)
Εξώφυλλα (2486363 Bytes)

http://rapidshare.de/files/3934301/0...dynou.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3934534/0...nomia.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3934805/0...thgwn.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3943784/04._Pousi.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3941813/0...tikwn.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3935242/0...lani_.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3940701/0...ki_II.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3978328/08._Karanti.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3978732/0...Allum.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3979186/1...pasia.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3941384/1..._Yara.mp3.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/3979053/K...e____.rar.html

----------


## Morgan

ωραιος ο νεος  :mrgreen:

----------


## efouskayak

8O  :!: μπράβο  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

ειδες το παιδι? για να ακουσεις κανα ευθυμο τραγουδακι στην δουλεια, να λασκαρεις.... 8)

----------


## efouskayak

μέσα στην ευθυμία ..... άσε σήμερα είναι η Παγκόσμια ημέρα για την Ψυχική Υγεία....  :?  8O βοήθεια μας 8)

----------


## Morgan

*Οι ναύτες είναι ακροβάτες. Φοράνε θαλασσιές φόρμες ή χακί ξεβαμμένες, γιομάτες μικρές κουκίδες κόκκινες, πράσινες, μαύρες, άσπρες. Μπορούνε ν' ανεβούνε στην κορφή του καταρτιού από ένα σκοινί, χωρίς ν' ακουμπάνε τα πόδια τους πουθενά. Μπορούν να κρατηθούν για μια στιγμή κρεμασμένοι απ' τα δόντια, να περπατήσουνε πάνω σ' έναν κάβο τεντωμένο κι από κάτω τους να κυλάει το ρέμα. Τα χέρια τους είναι γιομάτα σημάδια από χτυπήματα, μαγκώματα. Σε κάποιους λείπει δάχτυλο. Το 'φαγε μακαράς, συρματόσκοινο, βίντσι. Απόμεινε χάμω ζεστό για λίγο. Η γάτα το μύρισε κι έφυγε. Ο σκύλος του καραβιού το γνώρισε και το 'γλειψε. Το σάρωσε το τζόβενο μαζί με τ' άλλα σκουπίδια.*

Πεζό από την "Βαρδια" του Ν.Καββαδία

----------


## efouskayak

Αισιοδοξίααααααααααααααααααααα  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

τι ειναι αυτο  :?:  :?:  :?:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Καλό είναι ... καλό ...  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχααχα

"... Τότε ήρθε στην πόρτα. Το φορτηγίσιο σκαλοπάτι ψηλό για να προστατεύει από τα κύματα, την έκρυβε από τη μέση και κάτω. Με κοιτούσε κατάματα. Πάνω στη φτενή κι αδύνατη πλάτη, σ' ένα μαντίλι που οι δύο άκρες του δένονταν κόμπο κάτω απ' το λαιμό της και οι δύο άλλες στη μέση της, βρισκόταν ένα μικρό κινεζάκι, έξι μηνών. Της είπα να μπει. Δρασκέλισε το σκαλοπάτι με χάρη και χωρίς να κρατηθεί πουθενά. [...] Δε μ' ακολουθούσε σα σκυλί. Πήγαινε δίπλα μου. Κοιτούσε παντού. Δεν έδειχνε σαστιμάρα ούτε θαυμασμό. Όμως καταλάβαινα και τα δύο να δουλεύουν μέσα της, όταν, ξαφνικά καθώς περπατούσε, σταματούσε ανασηκώνοντας τους ώμους σαν να την πέρναγε αλαφρό ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα...."


Απόσπασμα από το "ΛΙ"

----------


## efouskayak

Τώρα μάλιστα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## efouskayak

Υστερόγραφο
στα ναυτικά μας τετράδια  - Μήτσος Λυγίζος 

    'Ηταν καλά στα μέρη μας, ήταν καλά,
δούλευε η γης κι ο αέρας μύριζε αραποσίτια.

Κανείς δεν μας ήξερε, μόνο τα δέντρα κι ο ποταμός,
μόνο το χρώμα κι ο ήλιος.

Οταν θέλαμε να σε βρούμε, καβαλλούσαμε τ' άλογα
κ' ερχόμαστε πριν βραδιάσει.

Εσύ μοίραζες τη ζωή σου ανάμεσα στους καρπούς
και στα μεγάλα φυτά που λάμπανε από γαλήνη.

Περπατούσαμε χέρι με χέρι στα δάση
και χαιρόμαστε αμίλητοι το μυστήριο των όντων.

Μια μέρα σκύψαμε στο ποτάμι κι ονειρευτήκαμε τη θάλασσα,
κ ύστερα, κάθε μέρα, σκύβαμε στο ποτάμι.

Τώρα συλλογιζόμαστε κι αρμενίζουμε,
συλλογιζόμαστε κι αρμενίζουμε δίχως τέλος...

Τα μάτια μας κάηκαν μέσα στ' αλάτια της ξενιτιάς,
μα η ψυχή μας τυλίγεται σ' ένα σύνεφο αποδημίας.

Κανείς άνεμος δε φυσάει για τα μέρη μας,
μένει μόνο η καρδιά μας ν' αφηνιάζει στον καλπασμό,
κάθε τόσο που αφήνουμε κ' ένα λιμάνι.

΄Ομως είναι καιρός, μα είναι ακόμα καιρός
ν' ανάψουμε τις φωτιές, να κάψουμε τα καράβια μας,
να κάψουμε τα ονειρά μας, να λυτρωθούμε.

----------


## Morgan

:!:   :Surprised:   :!:

----------


## efouskayak

Εεεεεεεεεεεε  :?:  :?: 
καλο?

----------


## Morgan

tri-καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)  8)

----------


## efouskayak

και που είσαι ακόμα  8)  :!:

----------


## Morgan

εχει και αλλο;

----------


## efouskayak

Οπωσδήποτε...  :!:

----------


## Morgan

> Οπωσδήποτε...  :!:


 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## efouskayak

Σήμερα δεν έχω ποιητική διάθεση  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

μα εσύ είσαι ποίημα   :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα δεν σταματάς το δούλεμα .... άντε  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Nash

Canci&oacute;n del pirata  Το τραγουδι του πειρατη

Jos&eacute; de Espronceda

Con diez ca&ntilde;ones por banda, Με δεκα κανονια στη μια μπαντα
viento en popa, a toda vela ,αερας στην πρυμη και τα πανια ολα ανοιχτα 
no corta el mar, sino vuela   οχι κοντρα στον ανεμο  αλλα πετωντας  παει 
un velero bergant&iacute;n.             το μπρικι ,
Bajel pirata que llaman,        το λεν πειρατικο
por su bravura, El Temido,    για την ανρεία του, Ο Φοβερος,
en todo mar conocido            Σ'όλες τις θαλασσες γνωστος,
del uno al otro conf&iacute;n.           απ΄τη μια ακρη ως την αλλη .
La luna en el mar riela          Το φεγγαρι τρεμοπαιζει στη θαλασσα ,
en la lona gime el viento,         ο ανεμος σφυριζει στα πανια,
y alza en blando movimiento   σηκωνει  κυματακια 
olas de plata y azul;                ασημοθαλασσια
y va el capit&aacute;n pirata,              κι αρχιζει ο καπετανιος πειρατης
cantando alegre en la popa,     να τραγουδα χαρουμενος στην πρυμνη.
Asia a un lado, al otro Europa,  Απο δω η Ασια απο κει η Ευρωπη
y all&aacute; a su frente Istambul:     και εκει μπροστα τους η Πόλη.

Navega, velero m&iacute;o                  Αρμενισε μπρικι μου
sin temor,                               αφοβο,
que ni enemigo nav&iacute;o               μη σε σκιαζει ο θαλασσινος εχθρος,
ni tormenta, ni bonanza           και η  φουρτουνα και η μπουνατσα την .
tu rumbo a torcer alcanza        ροτα σου να  την αλλαξουν 
ni a sujetar tu valor.                δεν μπορουν.

Veinte presas                          Εικοσι ρεσαλτα                                        
hemos hecho                          καναμε 
a despecho                             κοντρα στο 
del ingl&eacute;s                                εγγλεζικο
y han rendido                          και μου φεραν 
sus pendones                         στα ποδια μου 
cien naciones                         λαφυρα 
a mis pies.                              απο εκατο φυλες.

Que es mi barco mi tesoro,     Το Βαπορι μου είναι ο θησαυρος μου
que es mi dios la libertad,        Θεος μου ειναι η ελευθερια
mi ley, la fuerza y el viento,    νομος μου η δυναμη και ο αγερας
mi &uacute;nica patria, la mar.           Μονη μου πατριδα Η Θαλασσσα.

----------


## Morgan

ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΙΧΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΣ ΟΛΟ....Α Ψ Ο Γ Ο  :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Καταπληκτικό  :lol:  :!:

----------


## Nash

χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε.
εχει κι αλλο  να μην σας κουραζω...  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

δωσεεεε

----------


## orangewhale

Απίστευτο. Σήμερα βρήκα το site και έπεσα κατευείαν στους ποιητές. Ελπίζω να δεχτήτε την συνέισφορά μου στο ποιητικό σας ταξίδι

Ο λοστρόμος κρατά μιά καραβέλα
μισή μποτίλια τζιν και δυο μιγάδες
τη νύχτα μετοικούν οι Συμπληγάδες
στα μπάρ του λιμανιού και στα μπορντέλα

Πηχτό πούσι σκεπάζει τα καρνάγια 
West End-Thame's Street και διπλός έρως
Ας φυσάνε στο Πλάτα τα Παμπέρος
ας ρολάρει το κύμα στη Μπισκάγια  

Χαμηλός ουρανός γιομάτος άστρα 
μα δε μοιάζει μ' αυτόν που σε γνωρίζει
Η μπρακέτα γυρίζει; Δε γυρίζει 
Το κορίτσι νυστάζει στην Καράστρα

Βαρεθήκαν οι ναύτες το τιμόνι
το 'να μάτι σου γέρνει και κοιμάται
αγρυπνά το δεξί και θυμάται
το φανό που χτυπά μα δε ζυγώνει

Ο λοστρόμος ξυπνάει και καταριέται
μιά μιγάδα που κλαίει και μιά μποτίλια
Ανοιχτά κάπου εννιά χιλιάδες μίλια
το σκυλόψαρο προσμένει και βαριέται

Καλές Θάλλασες

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Απίστευτο. Σήμερα βρήκα το site και έπεσα κατευείαν στους ποιητές. Ελπίζω να δεχτήτε την συνέισφορά μου στο ποιητικό σας ταξίδι
> Καλές Θάλλασες


Καλώς μας ήρθες φίλε ταξιδιώτη στην παρέα μας  :wink:

----------


## natasa

Λοιπόν όσο περισσότερα διαβάζω σ'αυτό το site, τόσο περισσότερο μ'αρέσει. Το θέμα ''Ναυτικοί και ποίηση'' εξαιρετικό και η κυρίαρχη θέση του αγαπημέμου μας Καββαδία αναμενόμενη. Ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου (δεν νομόζω οτι μπορεί κανείς να ξεχωρίσει μόνο ένα απο τα ποιήματά του): 

KURO SIWO

 Πρώτο ταξίδι έτυχε ναύλος για το Νότο,
δύσκολες βάρδιες κακός ύπνος και μαλάρια.
Είναι παράξενα της Ίντιας τα φανάρια
και δεν τα βλέπεις καθώς λένε με το πρώτο.

Πέρ' απ' τη γέφυρα του Αδάμ, στη Νότιο Κίνα,
χιλιάδες παραλάβαινες τσουβάλια σόγια.
Μα ούτε στιγμή δεν ελησμόνησες τα λόγια
που σου 'πανε μια κούφιαν ώρα στην Αθήνα.

Στα νύχια μπαίνει το κατράμι και τ' ανάβει,
χρόνια στα ρούχα το ψαρόλαδο μυρίζει,
κι ο λόγος της μες στο μυαλό σου να σφυρίζει,
"ο μπούσουλας είναι που στρέφει ή το καράβι;"

Νωρίς μπατάρισε ο καιρός κ' έχει χαλάσει.
Σκατζάρισες μα σε κρατά λύπη μεγάλη.
Απόψε ψόφησαν οι δυό μου παπαγάλοι
κι ο πίθηκος που 'χα με κούραση γυμνάσει.

Η λαμαρίνα!...Η λαμαρίνα όλα τα σβήνει.
Μας έσφιξε το Kuro Siwo σα μιά ζώνη
κ' εσύ κοιτάς ακόμη πάνω απ' το τιμόνι,
πώς παίζει ο μπούσουλας καρτίνι με καρτίνι.

Οταν ακούω τον πρώτο στοιχω νίωθω σαν να είμαι στην πλώρη καραβιού που σαλπάρει-Η δύναμη της ποίησης!
 :mrgreen:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

[quote="natasa"]Λοιπόν όσο περισσότερα διαβάζω σ'αυτό το site, τόσο περισσότερο μ'αρέσει. quote]

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας NATASSA ελπίζουμε σε πιο ενεργή συμμετοχή σου έτσι ώστε η θαλασσινή μας παρέα να γίνει πιο μεγάλη  :wink:

----------


## Asterias

Καλοσορίσατε αγαπητοί φίλοι.

Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην κατέχει πρωταρχική θέση ο ποιητής των Ναυτικών σε μια τέτοια ενότητα;;;  :Very Happy:  

Οι στοίχοι του, που κοσμούν αρκετά τραγούδια, μας έχουν ταξιδέψει αρκετές φόρες ,όλους μας, επαγγελματίες και μή.

Μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα...  Πρίν από κάποιο καιρό έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας χάρτης του 1959 με το κόλπο του Bay of Biscay... φυσικά την περιοχή την πρωτάκουσα σε τραγούδι του Νίκου, από τότε ο χάρτης αυτός κοσμεί μια γωνιά στο δωμάτιό μου.

----------


## natasa

Μιάς κι αναφέρεσαι στο Βισκαϊκό, εγώ διάβασα γι αυτόν πρώτη φορά στο βιβλίο του Ρεβέρτε "Ο Ναυτικός Χάρτης"-ένα απο τα ωραιότερα βιβλία με θέμα τη ζωή των ναυτικών.  Σε όποιον δεν το έχει διαβάσει το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## Morgan

> Απίστευτο. Σήμερα βρήκα το site και έπεσα κατευείαν στους ποιητές. Ελπίζω να δεχτήτε την συνέισφορά μου στο ποιητικό σας ταξίδι


καλοδεχούμενη η συνεισφορα και καλως ηρθες...

----------


## Morgan

> Μιάς κι αναφέρεσαι στο Βισκαϊκό, εγώ διάβασα γι αυτόν πρώτη φορά στο βιβλίο του Ρεβέρτε "Ο Ναυτικός Χάρτης"-ένα απο τα ωραιότερα βιβλία με θέμα τη ζωή των ναυτικών.  Σε όποιον δεν το έχει διαβάσει το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.


οταν τον ταξιδεψεις θα σου μεινει περισσοτερο.... :wink: 
Ιδιαιτερα τον χειμωνα...

το βιβλιο που αναφερεις το χω και γω.

----------


## natasa

Eιδικά εσύ Morgan αποκλείεται να μην το είχες! Επειδή όμως τον Βισκαϊκο μάλλον δεν θα τον δώ ποτέ απο κοντά, τί είναι αυτό που τον κάνει να σου μείνει; Ο Ρεβέρτε λέει κάτι για πολύ απότομες αλλαγές ατμοσφαιρικής πίεσης- τον παρουσιάζει μάλλον επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Morgan

εγώ δεν θα σου πώ "για πολύ απότομες αλλαγές ατμοσφαιρικής πίεσης"... :wink:  θα σου πώ για πολύ άσχημο καιρό ιδιαίτερα τον χειμώνα.!!!!!!!αλλά μιλάμε για φίδια!!!

αυτό μου έχει μείνει. και φυσικά το γεγονός ότι είναι απίστευτη αίσθηση να ταξιδεύεις σε μια θάλασσα που έχει πολυγραφεί και πολυ τραγουδιστεί κτλ κτλ...
πάντως ο Biscay  έχει φάει πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## natasa

Η επιβεβαίωση οτι η χειρότερη θάλασσα είναι ο Βόρειος Ατλαντικός το χειμώνα. Τώρα πόσο ωραία είναι να ταξιδεύεις σε μια "πολυτραγουδισμένη θάλασσα'' με "καιρό φίδια" που έχει "φάει πολύ κόσμο" μόνο κάποιος με το μικρόβιο του ναυτικού μπορεί να το ξέρει. Αλήθεια αυτή η θεώρησή σας για ορισμένα πράγματα είναι απίστευτη, δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς πού τελειώνει το πάθος σας για τη θάλασσα και πού αρχίζει ο παραλογισμός (με την καλή έννοια).

----------


## Morgan

o Bay of Biscay  ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα ενα κομματι του Ατλαντικου που εισβαλλει στην Ευρωπη , αγγιζοντας την Γαλλια και την Βορεια Ισπανια.



Τα βαπορια που ερχονται απο τον Νοτο, με πορειες ας πουμε για Αγγλια, Ολλανδια, Δανια κτλ....περνανε απο εκει...

----------


## natasa

Απλά μαθήματα Ναυτιλιακής Γεωγραφίας! Αν  διδασκόταν κι έτσι στο Ναυτιλιακό... Δεινοπάθησα να τη διαβάσω, μόνο το Βισκαϊκό, το Βονθικό,την Οχοτσκική και καναδυό λιμάνια ανα ήπειρο καταφερα να μάθω. Καλά για Δυτικά Αφρική και ΝΑ.Ασία δεν το συζητάμε κάν. Ρε Morgan εσύ θα τη δίδασκες πολύ καλύτερα απ' αυτόν που έχει γράψει το βιβλίο της σχολής. Αλήθεια του 'χεις ρίξει καμιά ματιά (στο καινούριο) τραγικό copy-paste απο τις "Βασικές Αρχές" μέχρι και τα ίδια συντακτικά λάθη έχει και οι χάρτες τραγικοί- έλεος!!!

----------


## Morgan

δεν γνωριζω καν το μαθημα!!!!!  :idea:  8)  :idea:  τι εξαμ. ειναι???

παντως να ξερεις οτι πολλα απο τα μαθηματα του ΠΑΠΕΙ γινονται αντιληπτα σε πολλους μας (για διαφορους λογους) αρκετα μετα την πρωτη φορα που τα διαβασαμε. Οταν αναγκαζομαστε να τα ζησουμε (δουλεψουμε)

αλλα μην ξεχνιομαστεεεε Ποιηση λεμεεεε  :wink:

----------


## natasa

Ποίηση είναι και η Ναυτιλιακή Γεωγραφία των Βλάχου -Νικολαϊδη και μάλιστα ανήκουν στο ρεύμα του σουρεαλισμού (εκτώς πραγματικότητας). Αφού όμως θές σώνει και καλά ποίησηηηηηη, ορίστε:

ΑΡΜΙΔΑ

Το πειρατικό του Captain Jimmy,
που μ'αυτό θα φύγεται κι εσείς,
είναι φορτωμένο με χασίς
κ' έχει τα φανάρια του στην πρύμη.

Μήνες τώρα που 'χουμε κινήσει
και με τη βοήθεια του καιρού
όσο που να πάμε στο Περού 
το φορτίο θα το χουμε καπνίσει.

Πλέμε σε μια θάλασσα γιομάτη
με λογής παράξενα φυτά,
ένας γέρος ήλιος μας κοιτά
και μας κλείνει πού και πού το μάτι.

Μπουκαπόρτες άδειες σκοτεινές,
-πού να ξοδευτίκαν τόνοι χίλιοι;
Μάς προσμένουν πίπες αδειανές
και τελωνοφύλακες στο Τσίλι.

Ξεχεσμένο τ' άστρο του Βορρά,
οι άγκυρες στο πέλαγο χαμένες.
Πάνω στις σκαλιέρες στη σειρά
δώδεκα σειρήνες κρεμασμένες.

Η πλωριά γοργόνα μια βραδιά
πήδησε στον πόντο μεθυσμένη,
δίπλα της γλιστρούσαν συνοδιά
του Κολόμβου οι πέντε κολασμένοι.

Κ' έπειτα στις ξέρες του Ακορά
τσούρμο τ' άγριο κύμα να μας βγάλει
τέρατα βαμμένα πορφυρά
με φτερούγες γλάρων στο καφάλι.

----------


## orangewhale

ΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ. Είναι σχεδόν τέλεια, με τον Πολικό αστέρα ορατό στο ακριβές του σημείο, πέντε φορές δεξιότερα από τη γραμμή που σχηματίζεται από το Μεράκ  και τον Ντούμπχε. Ο Πολικός αστέρας θα εξακολουθήσει να βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σημείο για τα επόμενα είκοσι χιλίαδες χρόνια. Και κάθε θαλασσοπόρος που τον παρατηρεί νιώθει παρηγορία βλέποντας τον εκεί ψηλά, γιατί είναι καλό να υπάρχει κάπου κάτι αμετάβλητο, από την στιγμή που ο κόσμος έχει την ανάγκη να χαράζει πορεία πάνω σ' ένα ναυτικό χάρτη ή πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο τοπίο μιας ζωής.

Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΧΑΡΤΗΣ

----------


## Morgan

ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΑ?
ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΕΙ?

----------


## efouskayak

Θα μπορούσαμε  :?:

----------


## Morgan

στο βορειο ημισφαιριο δεν ζουμε?
 :wink:

----------


## efouskayak

Να βρεθούμε τότε να μας το δείξεις  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

:evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

KAI SIGA MHN MPOREIS NA DEIS....!

----------


## orangewhale

Το φωτεινότερο αστέρι στον αστερισμό της Μικρής ¶ρκτου, αλλά μη νομίσει κανείς ότι έχω τρελές αστρονομικές γνώσεις. 3 - 4 αστερισμούς και τον πολικό αστέρα ξέρω, και αυτό από νυχτερινούς ιστιοπλοικούς αγωνές σε κατι απίθανες νυχτερινές μπουνάτσες όπου προσπαθούσαμε να βρόυμε στον ουρανό ότι ξέραμε
Ομολογώ ότι είναι απίστευτη εμπειρία και γίνεται καλύτερη όταν υπάρχει γνώστης του ουράνιου χάρτη μαζί σου.

----------


## Morgan

> Ομολογώ ότι είναι απίστευτη εμπειρία και γίνεται καλύτερη όταν υπάρχει γνώστης του ουράνιου χάρτη μαζί σου.


ή όταν υπάρχει  κατευθείαν ένας ουράνιος  χάρτης...σαν αυτούς που υπάρχουν στα βαπόρια  :wink:

----------


## triad

Εικαστικά έργα εμπνευσμένα από την ποίηση του Νίκου Καββαδία παρουσιάζει το Εθνικό Κέντρο Βιβλίου (ΕΚΕΒΙ), σε έκθεση που οργανώνει σε συνεργασία με το Μουσείο Μπενάκη και το Ζ' εργαστήριο ζωγραφικής της Ανωτάτης Σχολής Καλών Τεχνών (ΑΣΚΤ).

Πρόκειται για την έκθεση Φάτα Μοργκάνα - Εικαστικές προσεγγίσεις στην ποίηση του Καββαδία που πραγματοποιείται στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος «Βιβλίο και τέχνες» και η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί στο νέο κτίριο του Μουσείου Μπενάκη στην οδό Πειραιώς, από τις 24 Ιανουαρίου μέχρι τις 5 Φεβρουαρίου 2006. 

Το «Μαραμπού», το «Πούσι», το «Τραβέρσο» και η «Βάρδια» στάθηκαν η ποιητική πρώτη ύλη για τους 24 απόφοιτους και τελειόφοιτους του Ζ' εργαστηρίου ζωγραφικής της ΑΣΚΤ με καθηγητή τον Γιάννη Ψυχοπαίδη, που δημιούργησαν εικαστικά έργα σύγχρονα, πρωτότυπα και πειραματικά με διαφορετικά εκφραστικά μέσα ο καθένας (ζωγραφική, βίντεο, κατασκευές, μικτές ύλες, τρισδιάστατες αναπτύξεις στο χώρο).

Στο πλαίσιο της έκθεσης παρουσιάζονται παλαιά σπάνια πορτραίτα του Νίκου Καββαδία και αρχειακό υλικό από τη συλλογή της οικογένειας του ποιητή.

Παράλληλα, την ημέρα των εγκαινίων, 24 Ιανουαρίου στις 19:00, θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο αμφιθέατρο του μουσείου συζήτηση με τίτλο «Η θάλασσα είναι η αφορμή» και θέμα το διάλογο ανάμεσα στην ποίηση και τη ζωγραφική. 

Στο στρογγυλό τραπέζι θα πάρουν μέρος οι Γιάννης Κοντός, ποιητής, Παναγιώτης Πούλος, επικ. καθηγητής Αισθητικής Αγωγής ΑΣΚΤ, Δημήτρης Φράγκος, ζωγράφος-αναπλ. καθηγητής Εικαστικών Τεχνών τμήματος Αρχιτεκτονικής ΑΠΘ, Γιάννης Ψυχοπαίδης, ζωγράφος-καθηγητής της ΑΣΚΤ. Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει ο συγγραφέας-πρόεδρος του ΔΣ του ΕΚΕΒΙ Δημήτρης Νόλλας. 

Θα ακολουθήσουν στις 21:00 τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης. 

Στη βραδιά των εγκαινίων συμμετέχει φιλικά η Μαρίζα Κωχ, η μελωδός και τραγουδίστρια που με μοναδικό τρόπο και ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία μελοποίησε ποιήματα του Ν.Καββαδία, ανάμεσα τους το γνωστό και αγαπημένο Φάτα Μοργκάνα, ποίημα που στάθηκε σημείο αναφοράς και για άλλες τέχνες. Τη Μαρίζα Κωχ συνοδεύουν οι μουσικοί Γιώργος Σαλβάνος, πιάνο και Νίκος Κιάκος, βιολί.






www.in.gr

----------


## Morgan

*Πρόκειται για την έκθεση Φάτα Μοργκάνα - Εικαστικές προσεγγίσεις στην ποίηση του Καββαδία που πραγματοποιείται στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος «Βιβλίο και τέχνες» και η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί στο νέο κτίριο του Μουσείου Μπενάκη στην οδό Πειραιώς, από τις 24 Ιανουαρίου μέχρι τις 5 Φεβρουαρίου 2006.* 


να πάμε αλλά αν γίνεται όχι την μέρα των εγκαινίων

----------


## triad

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ SITE?

----------


## Morgan

*Oχι*

----------


## triad

ΟΚ

----------


## xara

*Ο Λύχνος του Αλλαδδίνου*


Την ανεξήγητη γραφή να λύσω πολεμώ
που στην χαράξαν πειρατές Κινέζοι στις λαγόνες.
Γυμνοί με ξύλινους φαλλούς τριγύρω στο λαιμό
μας σπρώχναν προς την θάλασσα με τόξα οι Παταγόνες.

Κόκαλο ρίξε στο σκυλί το μαύρο που αλυχτά
και στείλε την "φιγούρα" μας στον πειρατή ρεγάλο
Πες μου, που βρέθηκε στεριά στου πέλαου τ'ανοιχτά
και το δεντρί με το πουλί που κρώζει το μεγάλο;

Για το άστρο της ανατολής κινήσαμε μικροί.
Πουλί, πουλάκι στεριανό, θάλασσα δεν σου πρέπει!
Και σε που σε φυτέψαμε, παιδί στο Κονακρί,
με γράμμα συμβουλευτικό της μάνας σου στην τσέπη.

Του ναύτη δώσ’ του στην στεριά κρεβάτι και να πεί.
-όλο τον κόσμο γύρισες, μα τίποτα δεν είδες....-
Μες το μετάξι κρύβονταν της Ίντιας οι σκορπιοί
κι έφερνε ο αγέρας της νοτιάς στην πλώρη άμμο κι ακρίδες.

Σημάδι μαύρο απόμεινε κι ας έσπασε ο χαλκάς.
-στην αγορά του Αλιτζεριού δεμένη θα σε σύρω-
Και πήδηξ' ο μικρός θεός μια νύχτα, των Ινκάς,
στου Αιγαίου τα γαλανά νερά, δυό μίλια όξω απ' την Σύρο

Μεσάνυχτα και ταξιδεύεις δίχως πλευρικά!
Σκιάζεσαι μήπως στο γιαλό τα φώτα σε προδίνουν,
μα πρύμα πλώρα μόνο εσύ πατά στοχαστικά,
κρατώντας στα χεράκια σου τον λύχνο του Αλαδδίνου.




Στίχοι: Νίκος Καββαδίας
Μουσική: Θάνος Μικρούτσικος
Ερμηνευτές: Χάρης και Πάνος Κατσιμίχας

----------


## xara

*Πόρτο Ρίκο*



Φιγούρα ξωτική και ταξιδιάρικη/ στο φως του φεγγαριού ανθίζει πάλι,
γιατί όλη την ζωή του την εξόδεψε/ παράφορα γυρεύοντας μιαν άλλη.

Θυμάμαι σαν παιδί γελούσε και έλεγε/ στην σέλα ακροβατώντας ποδηλάτου
"Τον κόσμο εμείς θα φέρουμε στα μέτρα μας/ πριν να μας φέρει εκείνος στα δικά του".

Μα ο κόσμος προχωρά χωρίς να μας ρωτά/ κλεισμένοι δρόμοι, κλέφτες και αστυνόμοι
αγάπα το κελί σου, του 'παν, κι ύστερα/ έξω πιο μόνος μα γελούσε ακόμη.

Μια νύχτα μεθυσμένη παίρνει ανάποδες/ ημερολόγια καίει και πτυχία.
Το χάραμα μπαρκάρει σε πειρατικό/ για της ζωής του την σκηνοθεσία.

Αλγέρι, Αλεξάνδρεια, Σάουθ Αφρικα/ στο Αμστερνταμ δυο τέρμινα και κάτι
γλιστρούσαν οι αγάπες μες στα μάτια του/ σαν τον αφρό στα δάχτυλα του ναύτη.

Στο Πόρτο Ρίκο χρόνια ασυλλόγιστα/ και τις καρδιάς του σκόρπισε τα φύλλα
σε υπόγεια σκοτεινά και ύποπτα/ λες και έψαχνε το φως μεσ' στην ξεφτίλα.

Κάποια ζεστή βραδιά σε ένα μπλουζάδικο/ άκουσε να φαλτσάρει η μουσική του.
Τ' αφεντικά στον δρόμο τον πετάξανε/ τα στίγματα σαν είδαν στο κορμί του.

Κι η Σύλβια που με πάθος τον αγάπησε/ δεν έλειψε στιγμή απ' το πλευρό του
ζητώντας με μανία στην αγκάλη του/ την κόλαση και τον παράδεισό του.

Σαλπάρισε μια νύχτα με πανσέληνο/ και στο στερνό του γράμμα μου 'χε γράψει:
"Αξίζει φίλε να υπάρχεις για ένα όνειρο/ κι ας είναι η φωτιά του να σε κάψει".

Τα χρόνια έχουν περάσει δεν θυμάμαι πια/ Ερνέστο τον ελέγανε η Νίκο...
Κι ακόμα συγχωρείστε με που ξέχασα/ αν χάθηκε στο Μετς η στο Πόρτο Ρίκο.

Οσο για μένα είμαι πάντα εδώ/ με τον ματιών σας τη φωτιά σημαία
είν' όμορφα απόψε που ανταμώσαμε/ μ' αρέσει να αρμενίζουμε παρέα...

(Αλκης Αλκαίος - Σταμάτης Μεσημέρης - Βασίλης Παπακωνσταντίνου)

----------


## Marabou

*ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ*
Σαρλ Μπωντλέρ
Μετάφραση:Α. Μπάρας

_Συχνά για να περάσουνε την ώρα οι ναυτικοί
άλμπατρος πιάνουνε, πουλιά μεγάλα της θαλάσσης,
που ακολουθούνε σύντροφοι, το πλοίο, νωχελικοί,
καθώς γλιστράει στου ωκεανού τις αχανείς εκτάσεις.

Και μόλις στο κατάστρωμα του καραβιού βρεθούν
αυτοί οι ρηγάδες τ' ουρανού, αδέξιοι, ντροπιασμένοι,
τα κουρασμένα τους φτερά στα πλάγια παρατούν
να σέρνονται σαν τα κουπιά που η βάρκα τα πηγαίνει.

Πως κοίτεται έτσι ο φτερωτός ταξιδευτής δειλός
τ' ωραίο πουλί τι κωμικό κι αδέξιο που απομένει
ένας τους με την πίπα του το ράμφος του χτυπά
κι άλλος, χωλαίνοντας, το πως πετούσε παρασταίνει.

Ίδιος με τούτο ο Ποιητής τ' αγέρωχο πουλί
που ζει στη μπόρα κι αψηφά το βέλος του θανάτου,
σαν έρθει εξόριστος στη γη και στην οχλοβοή
μεσ' στα γιγάντια του φτερά χάνει τα βήματά του._


*L'albatros*
_Souvent, pour s'amuser, les hommes d'&#233;quipage
Prennent des albatros, vastes oiseaux des mers,
Qui suivent, indolents compagnons de voyage,
Le navire glissant sur les gouffres amers.

A peine les ont-ils d&#233;pos&#233;s sur les planches,
Que ces rois de l'azur, maladroits et honteux,
Laissent piteusement leurs grandes ailes blanches
Comme des avirons tra&#238;ner &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'eux.

Ce voyageur ail&#233;, comme il est gauche et veule !
Lui, nagu&#232;re si beau, qu'il est comique et laid !
L'un agace son bec avec un br&#251;le-gueule,
L'autre mime, en boitant, l'infirme qui volait !

Le Po&#232;te est semblable au prince des nu&#233;es 
Qui hante la temp&#234;te et se rit de l'archer ;
Exil&#233; sur le sol au milieu des hu&#233;es,
Ses ailes de g&#233;ant l'emp&#234;chent de marcher._


(Επίσης Μελωποιημένο από το Νίκο Ξυδάκη και Ερμηνευμένο από το Σωκράτη Μάλαμα)

source:www.anu.edu.au

source:www.ucsc.edu

----------


## olive oyl

*Σεβάχ ο θαλασσινός  * _Στο φιλντισένιο μου μαρκούτσιγαλέρες έρχονται και πάνερεσάλτα κάνουνε οι μούτσοικι οι πειρατές μεθοκοπανεστο καπηλειό το λιμανίσιοΘάλασσα πικροθάλασσαγιατί να σ' αγαπήσωΣαρακηνοί και Βενετσάνοιπιάνουν και δένουν στο κατάρτιελόγου μου τον καπετάν Γιάννητο παλικάρι τον αντάρτητον άντρακλα τον πελαγίσιοΘάλασσα πικροθάλασσαγιατί να σ' αγαπήσωΚι εκεί στου μακελειού την άψηδαγκώνω τα σχοινιά τα λύνωκαι μα τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνοόλους τους ρίχνω μες στη χάσηδεμένους με τα χέρια πίσωΘάλασσα πικροθάλασσαπώς να μην σ' αγαπήσω;_

----------


## Morgan

καλως την!

----------


## olive oyl

καλως σας βρηκα  :Very Happy:  

* A Sailorman's Hymn

*can you hear the sirens resound?
from the coastline of Ireland tonight
it's the song of a promising heart
of the souls that the ocean unite

and she stands by the window alone
staring into the rain
she is trying to guide his way home
from the waters that keep them apart

so she lights up a candle for hope to be found
captive and blind by the darkness around
firm as a mountain, she never will mourn
timeless awaiting the break of dawn

can you hear the sailorman's hymn?
as it comes with the rise of the tide
it is sung where the rainbow begins
as a comfort for tears she has cried

she remains by the window alone
staring into the rain
she is trying to guide his way home
keeps on praying for god to protect him

she lights up a candle for hope to be found
captive and blind by the darkness around
each wave a promise, a new hope reborn
sunrise consoles at the break of dawn

----------


## olive oyl

*Θεσσαλονίκη ΙΙ  * 

Στίχοι: Νίκος Καββαδίας
Μουσική: Ξέμπαρκοι
Ερμηνευτές: Ξέμπαρκοι
_Τράνταζε σαν από σεισμό συθέμελα ο Χορτιάτηςκι ακόντιζε μηνύματα με κόκκινη βαφή.Γραφή από τρεις και μου ‘γινες μοτάρι και καρφί.Μα έριχνε η Τούμπα, σε διπλό κρεβάτι, τα χαρτιά της.Τη μάκινα για τον καπνό και το τσιγαροχάρτιτην έχασες, την ξέχασες, τη χάρισες αλλού.Ήτανε τότε που έσπασε το μεσιανό κατάρτι.Τα ψέματα του βουτηχτή, του ναύτη, του λωλού.Και τι δεν έχω υποσχεθεί και τι δεν έχω τάξει,μα τα σαράντα κύματα μου φταίνε και ξεχνώ-της 'Aγρας τα μακριά σαριά, του Σαντούν το μετάξι-και τα θυμάμαι μόλις δω αναθρώσκοντα καπνό.Το δαχτυλίδι που ‘φερνα μου το ‘κλεψε η Οράγια.Τον παπαγάλο – μάδησε και έπαψε να μιλεί.Ας εκατέβαινε έστω μια, στο βίρα, στα μουράγια,κι ας κοίταζε την άγκυρα μονάχα, που καλεί. Τίποτα στα χεράκια μου, μάνα μου, δε φτουράει –έρωτας, μαλαματικά, ξόμπλια και φυλαχτά.Σιχαίνομαι το ναυτικό που εμάζεψε λεφτά.Εμούτζωσε τη θάλασσα και τηνε κατουράει.Της Σαλονίκης μοναχά της πρέπει το καράβι.Να μην τολμήσεις να τη δεις ποτέ από τη στεριά.Κι αν κάποια στην Καλαμαριά πουκάμισο μου ράβει,Μπορεί να ‘ρθω απ’ τα πέλαγα με τη φυρονεριά._

----------


## Eleni

*Απρίλιος 2006 – ήσουν εδώ*

θέλω να κουλουριαστώ γυμνή στο σώμα σου
να τριγυρίσω πάνω σου, κάτω σου
να πάρω τις μυρωδιές απ τα σεντόνια σου
να σε νιώσω βαρύ επάνω μου
να πάρω την αναπνοή σου στο στόμα μου

..................................................  ...............

*Ιούνιος 2006*

Μου λείπω
Εκείνες τις ημέρες που τα βαριά βλέφαρα πετάριζαν

Είμαι εδώ κι όμως δεν είμαι
Τιτιβίζουν φωνές συζήτησης και τζιτζίκια
Μπουμπουνίζει χαμηλά μια μουσική
Τσιγαρόκαπνος εισέρχεται απ τα ρουθούνια μου στο λαιμό μου
Καυσαέρια από αυτοκίνητα που προσπερνούν
Χρώματα πρασινοκόκκινα με πινελιές φωτός.
Μα αφού βλέπω, ακούω, μυρίζω... γιατί δεν είμαι εδώ;


Γιατί;
Γιατί είμαι εκεί που υπάρχει μόνο μπλε και άσπρο
Που μυρίζει ατμούς λαμαρίνας
Που ο αέρας είναι υγρός
Τα μάτια κόκκινα και καίνε ανέκφραστα
Είναι αφηρημένα...

Μυρίζεις ακούς νιώθεις
Κι όμως δεν είσαι εκεί

..................................................  ...............

*Δευτέρα 26 Ιουνίου 2006*

Το μυαλό μου σε μια αποχαύνωση
Αν το σκηνοθετούσα θα έριχνα καπνούς, ομίχλες, εικόνες σου
Το γυμνό κορμί σου
Το βλέμμα σου, σκεφτικό
Το δέρμα σου γυαλίζει απ την αϋπνία και τον ιδρώτα
Το στόμα σου σφιχτό
Με σκέφτεσαι γαμώτο μου

Σε θέλω με μια παράνοια
Νιώθω πως θα ζω σε μια δίνη μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα με σύρεις πάλι στα χάδια σου
Θέλω μόνο να μείνω ζωντανή για να έρθουν ξανά αυτές οι στιγμές
Όπου θα ζωντανέψουν πάλι τα κύτταρα του κορμιού μου και θα ρουφήξουν τις αφές σου
Νιώθω το πρόσωπο μου να σέρνετε στο δέρμα σου
Απαλό εκστατικό με ρουφάει
Με χαϊδεύεις ατελείωτα, αχόρταγα

Τα μάτια μου θαμπώσανε, δεν ζω αυτό τον κόσμο
Στο μυαλό μου οι εικόνες σου
Είμαι εκστασιασμένη χαρούμενη γιατί με θέλεις
Και θα ρθει η στιγμή, όποια και να είναι αυτή, που θα με πάρεις πάλι πάνω σου
...όποια και να είναι αυτή... ζω για αυτή τη στιγμή, χαρούμενη
σε μια άλλη διάσταση ζωντανή

..................................................  ...............

*Δευτέρα 3 Ιουλίου*

Τα κύματα είναι άγρια
Σε ποτίζουν δαιμονισμένα
με την αλμύρα τους και την ορμή τους
Σε γλυκαίνουν πρόσκαιρα
με την δρόσα τους
...πριν προσπαθήσουν να σε πνίξουν

Ευκαιρία βρίσκει τότε ο ήλιος να σου στείλει μύρια πυροτεχνήματα
Την ώρα που εσύ αγωνιάς για την δρόσα αλλά και την αναπνοή σου
Και σου καίει αργά ύπουλα την φρέσκια επιδερμίδα σου
Δίνει τους χυμούς σου στη θάλασσα (της χρωστάει μια χάρη από κάποτε) 
και σε αφήνει καμένο, αλμυρό...
αλλά εκστατικό...

..................................................  ...............

*Παρασκευή 7 Ιουλίου 2006*

Πεταλούδα
Πράσινα και πορτοκαλί
Αέρινα ροζ και διάφανα γαλάζια
Πως γίνεσαι πεταλούδα από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη
Σχεδόν-και είναι αυτό το σχεδόν που μετράει- εξαϋλώνεσαι
Σχεδόν φαίνεσαι μα υπάρχεις με μια ακαθόριστη δύναμη
Διαπερνάς, αναπνέεις
Ελεύθερα
Πως μπορείς να ελευθερωθείς τόσο που ενώ μουδιάζεις υπάρχεις τόσο δυνατά

Ξεκλειδώνω τα πάθη μου, ελευθερώνω τις δυνάμεις μου

Αποδεσμεύω

Σχεδόν – και είναι πάλι το σχεδόν που μετράει- σχεδόν τον σπρώχνω
Σχεδόν φυσάω
Η απόλυτη ελευθερία
Αφήνω το κορμί του να φύγει
Το πνεύμα του σφίγγεται όλο και πιο πολύ πάνω μου
Με πνίγει μεθυστικά σαν άρωμα που αχόρταγα ρουφάω

Η απόλυτη ελευθερία μου είναι η ελευθερία η δικιά σου
respiro
..................................................  ...............

*Δευτέρα 17 Ιουλίου*

Ξέρεις τι αγαπώ πάνω σου;
Όλες αυτές τις περίεργες γκριμάτσες
Όταν απέφευγες με τρόπο μια έξυπνη ερώτηση
Όταν χαμογελούσες με κουτοπόνηρο ύφος

Ακόμα κι όταν έφευγες, που έμοιαζες σαν να είχες ήδη φύγει
Ξένος, απόμακρος, βυθισμένος

Όταν έμοιαζες με παρατημένο παιδί κάθε φορά που σε άφηνα μόνο για λίγο
Όταν μου γκρίνιαζες να έρθω κοντά σου
Όταν δυσανασχετούσες που έκανα τα δικά μου
Όταν με τραβούσες στην αγκαλιά σου με τα μάτια ήρεμα κλειστά
Σαν να μην ήθελες να με αφήσεις, να με κρατήσεις εκεί για πάντα
Και δεν ήθελες τίποτα άλλο

Μου λείπεις απίστευτα πολύ
...και θα σε περιμένω
όπως ακριβώς σου είπα ότι θα κάνω

..................................................  ...............

*Τετάρτη, 19 Ιουλίου 2006*

Σφίγγω το στόμα μου να μην βγουν αυτά που με πνίγουν
Μαζεύω τα δάκρυα όταν μερικές φορές το σκάνε
Θα με λιώσουν σαν κατσαρίδα αν φωνάξω τη ψυχή μου

Θα περάσει, θα περάσει...
Υπομονή

Θα περάσει, το ξέρω
Και άλλη μια φορά όλα θα είναι όπως τα θέλω
Πιο ωραία από ποτέ... 

..................................................  ...............

*Δευτέρα 7 Αυγούστου 2006*

Βγήκα μια βόλτα
Εκσφενδονίστηκα απ το γραφείο
Ελευθερία.... ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ! μούγκριζα μέσα μου
Ένας βρυγμός, κόμπος που δεν βγαίνει...

-          Να κοίτα με! Περπατάω όπου θέλω! Μπαίνω όπου θέλω, πάω όπου θέλω! Κοίτα με!

-          Γιατί φωνάζεις; Ελεύθερη είσαι!
Τρέχα! Περπάτα!

Δεν είμαι ελεύθερη, δεν είμαι
Είμαι κλεισμένη σ’ένα σώμα
Σ’ ενα βαπόρι, σε μια θάλασσα
Σκάω... δε μπορώ να βγω




Βάλτε με... βάλτε με σ’ένα βαπόρι
Κλείστε με σ’ένα αμπάρι
Μήπως και δω...

Μήπως σαν σε λιμάνι
Κοιτάξω επιτέλους γύρω μου

Μήπως δω τα μαυρισμένα κορμιά
Τα αέρινα φορέματα
Τον ήλιο

Βάλτε με σ’ένα αμπάρι...

..................................................  ...............

*Πέμπτη 31 Αυγούστου 2006*

Μου είπαν ότι γυρίζεις...

...έχει πέσει ησυχία

----------


## Eleni

ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας;
(Μεγάλη Χίμαιρα- Μ. Καραγάτσης)

συνεχίζω σε 2ο, 3ο και 4ο μήνυμα γιατί είναι 20 σελίδες

----------


## Eleni

ως εδώ αυτό το κομμάτι αφορά τον καπετάνιο

----------


## Eleni

Η Μεγάλη Χίμαιρα - Μ. Καραγάτσης

----------


## Eleni

Μεγάλη Χίμαιρα - Μ. Καραγάτσης

----------


## Georgios

ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ Ν. ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ " ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ¨?
ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΟΤΕΙΝΕΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ Ν. ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ Η' ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ.
ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ.
Η ΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ.ΙΣΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΕΑ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ Ν. ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ.

ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ.

----------


## Georgios

> *Απρίλιος 2006 – ήσουν εδώ*
> 
> θέλω να κουλουριαστώ γυμνή στο σώμα σου
> να τριγυρίσω πάνω σου, κάτω σου
> να πάρω τις μυρωδιές απ τα σεντόνια σου
> να σε νιώσω βαρύ επάνω μου
> να πάρω την αναπνοή σου στο στόμα μου
> 
> ..................................................  ...............
> ...


Eleni.....


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΛΕΝΕ
ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΙΓΟ 
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΩ

ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ
ΟΥΤΕ ΚΙΕΣΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥΝ 
ΕΚΕΙ
ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ
ΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΒΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΛΟΥΕ
ΝΑ ΚΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΩΡΗΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΑΚΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ
ΝΑ ΚΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΖΕΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΦΙΓΓΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΣΟ

ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΖΕΥΕΙΣ Τ ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙΝΟΝ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ......

ΘΑ ΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΕΣΥ

ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΜΑ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ 
ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΑ.

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ
Georgios

----------


## Eleni

> Eleni.....
> 
> ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ
> Georgios


Να γράψω Γεώργιε...
Τώρα που το ταξίδι τελειώνει και βλέπω πως έχεις δίκιο

Γιατί ήμουν εκεί πιο πολύ κι απο κείνον

Είμαι και ήμουν εκεί και δε με είδε κανείς

Θα μαι εκεί όσο το θέλω εγώ

Οπότε...

Μαζεύω τα πνεύματα που έχω αμολήσει
Τις ανάσες και τους αναστεναγμούς
Με λύπη που με σφίγγει
Και φεύγω

(και δε θέλω ρε γαμώτο να φύγω

....αλλά ούτε και να μείνω)

*25 Σεπτεμβρίου 2006*

_Πως μπέρδεψα έτσι τα ποιήματα_
_Ανακάτωσα τη θάλασσα με τα μάτια σου_
_Τον καυτό ήλιο με τα χάδια σου_

_Για σένα έγραφα αναρωτιέμαι_
_Μα εσύ είσαι ύλη, απλή_
_Μια παρουσία απαλή_

_Που είναι η δύναμη που ονειρεύτηκα_
_Που ναι το στόμα το σφιγμένο, το πεισματικό;_

_Ενα αγόρι μικρό, ανήμπορο μοιάζεις_
_Γυροφέρνεις στην άβολη στεριά_
_Απομακρύνεσαι, δεν είσαι εδώ_

_Αφήνεις την δίψα μου να θεριεύει_
_Τη πείνα μου ανικανοποίητη_
_Αναρωτιέμαι, γέμισες ποτέ γυναίκα με το είναι σου;_
_Τα τόσα χάδια σου σφίξαν ποτέ δυνατά κορμί;_
_Μήπως κοιμάται ακόμα μέσα σου το θεριό που ονειρεύτηκα;_

_νιώθω πιο αδύναμη απο τη κάθε κοπέλα του κάθε λιμανιού_
_Ανύπαρκτη, μηδαμινή_
_Λυγίζω, σκύβω μέσα μου_
_Μαζεύω τα μαύρα φτερά μου_
_Δε θέλω ουτε να σε κοιτάξω για τελευταία φορά_

_Πάντα μια σκιά μου τόλεγε πως έτσι θα ναι_
_Και δε μένοιαζε_
_Και στο πα_
_Με ρώτησες πως θα μου το ανταποδώσεις_
_Και σου πα, το χεις κανει ήδη_
_Επειδή υπάρχεις_

_Επειδή μεκανες να νιώσω έτσι_
_Φεύγω όμως τώρα γιατί πονάει να βλέπω το παραμύθι μου να διαλύεται_
_Η σκόνη απ τα συντρίμια του στεγνώνει τους χυμούς μου_

_Και εγω που δεν ανέχομαι το είναι μου άδροσο_
_Χυμούς που δε μου δίνεις πρέπει να ψάξω αλλού_
_Για να μαι αυτό που ονειρεύεσαι_

----------


## Eleni

> ΠΟΣΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ Ν. ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ " ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ¨?
> ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΟΤΕΙΝΕΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ Ν. ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ Η' ΑΠΛΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ.
> ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ.
> Η ΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ.ΙΣΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΝΕΑ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ Ν. ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ.
> 
> ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ.





Προσωπικά, διαβάζοντας τη «βάρδια» και ένα ακόμα κομμάτι για ένα μικρό κινεζάκι που του είχε κολλήσει, δεν ένιωσα να μπερδεύομαι. Μου δόθηκε η εντύπωση ενός ανθρώπου που ενώ ζούσε χιλιάδες καταστάσεις δεν κατάφερνε να εμβαθύνει σε αυτές. Κάπως περιγραφικές οι αναφορές του και οι σκέψεις του πολύ επιφανειακά δουλεμένες. Μου άρεσαν και με εντυπωσίασαν οι περιγραφές των συνθηκών εργασίας στη θάλασσα αλλά βρήκα πολύ διαστρεβλωμένες τις απόψεις του για τις γυναίκες. Τις ακουμπάει τελείως επιφανειακά και υπό ένα δικό του πρίσμα. (Αξιοσημείωτο ότι όλες τις μετρούσε με χρήμα, οι στεριανές οι άχρηστες που τρώγανε τα λεφτά των ναυτικών και οι πουτάνες οι καλές... να είδες! Δεν του πήρε λεφτά! Πάλι όμως με το μέτρο του χρήματος την αξιολόγησε.) Ενώ δείχνει να βιώνει έντονα συναισθήματα δεν εμβαθύνει στις λεπτομέρειες. Καλά, τους ναυτικούς όρους που δεν καταλάβαινα απλά τους προσπερνούσα βάζοντας σημείωση να τσεκάρω και το λυσάρι που κυκλοφορεί για αυτό το σκοπό!

----------


## shrimp

_Ας γίνει η Αγάπη σου, τρικάταρτο καράβι για να οργώσει τα ξεχασμένα πέλαγα της ψυχής μου. Ορθωσε τα πανιά μου και πάλι, τέντωσε τα σχοινιά που αποζητούνε το αγέρι ν'ανασάνουν, αποτινάζοντας την αλμύρα που μάζεψαν, κουλουριασμένα επί χρόνια στο κατάστρωμα της ζωής. Με τα μαλλιά σου γι'ανεμοδείκτη, να οδηγήσω το καράβι σαν καρδιοκτύπι που παφλάζει πάνω απ'το κύμα, του καραβιού τα ίσαλα - τα μάτια σου τραγούδι μου ψηλά πάνω από την πρύμνη. Κι οι γλάροι αν γελάνε, από χαρά να είναι - για την ανάσα που ανατέλλει πίσω από τα σύννεφα. Να πιτσιλάει το αφρόκυμα το ανοιχτό μου ναυτικό πουκάμισο και αν ασπρίσουν του στήθους μου οι τρίχες εκεί θε νά'ναι το λιμάνι σου, προσκέφαλο τις νύχτες που οι φουρτούνες - της θάλασσας οι μακρινές βοές - λυσσομανούν στο πέλαγος. Ας βρέξεις ύστερα επάνω μου, νυχτερινή δροσιά μου, κι έτσι να αποκοιμηθώ_

----------


## Georgios

> Προσωπικά, διαβάζοντας τη «βάρδια» και ένα ακόμα κομμάτι για ένα μικρό κινεζάκι που του είχε κολλήσει, δεν ένιωσα να μπερδεύομαι. Μου δόθηκε η εντύπωση ενός ανθρώπου που ενώ ζούσε χιλιάδες καταστάσεις δεν κατάφερνε να εμβαθύνει σε αυτές. Κάπως περιγραφικές οι αναφορές του και οι σκέψεις του πολύ επιφανειακά δουλεμένες. Μου άρεσαν και με εντυπωσίασαν οι περιγραφές των συνθηκών εργασίας στη θάλασσα αλλά βρήκα πολύ διαστρεβλωμένες τις απόψεις του για τις γυναίκες. Τις ακουμπάει τελείως επιφανειακά και υπό ένα δικό του πρίσμα. (Αξιοσημείωτο ότι όλες τις μετρούσε με χρήμα, οι στεριανές οι άχρηστες που τρώγανε τα λεφτά των ναυτικών και οι πουτάνες οι καλές... να είδες! Δεν του πήρε λεφτά! Πάλι όμως με το μέτρο του χρήματος την αξιολόγησε.) Ενώ δείχνει να βιώνει έντονα συναισθήματα δεν εμβαθύνει στις λεπτομέρειες. Καλά, τους ναυτικούς όρους που δεν καταλάβαινα απλά τους προσπερνούσα βάζοντας σημείωση να τσεκάρω και το λυσάρι που κυκλοφορεί για αυτό το σκοπό!


 
Eleni

ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ.
ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΕΖΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ
ΑΦΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΖΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ.
ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ.ΟΜΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΤΗ. ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ  ΧΑΡΤΗ.

ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΖΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΡΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.
ΕΣΥ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑΞΕΣ ΕΚΕΙ?

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.
ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.

----------


## Georgios

> _Ας γίνει η Αγάπη σου, τρικάταρτο καράβι για να οργώσει τα ξεχασμένα πέλαγα της ψυχής μου. Ορθωσε τα πανιά μου και πάλι, τέντωσε τα σχοινιά που αποζητούνε το αγέρι ν'ανασάνουν, αποτινάζοντας την αλμύρα που μάζεψαν, κουλουριασμένα επί χρόνια στο κατάστρωμα της ζωής. Με τα μαλλιά σου γι'ανεμοδείκτη, να οδηγήσω το καράβι σαν καρδιοκτύπι που παφλάζει πάνω απ'το κύμα, του καραβιού τα ίσαλα - τα μάτια σου τραγούδι μου ψηλά πάνω από την πρύμνη. Κι οι γλάροι αν γελάνε, από χαρά να είναι - για την ανάσα που ανατέλλει πίσω από τα σύννεφα. Να πιτσιλάει το αφρόκυμα το ανοιχτό μου ναυτικό πουκάμισο και αν ασπρίσουν του στήθους μου οι τρίχες εκεί θε νά'ναι το λιμάνι σου, προσκέφαλο τις νύχτες που οι φουρτούνες - της θάλασσας οι μακρινές βοές - λυσσομανούν στο πέλαγος. Ας βρέξεις ύστερα επάνω μου, νυχτερινή δροσιά μου, κι έτσι να αποκοιμηθώ_


 
Shrimp

ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΩΡΗΣ.

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ.ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΜΑΓΕΥΤΙΚΑ 
ΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ. ΕΒΑΖΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ,ΦΟΥΡΤΟΥΝΙΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ,ΜΑΓΙΚΕΣ,ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ,ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕ  Σ,ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ .Ο ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ. ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΠΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΜΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ?

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## Georgios

> Να γράψω Γεώργιε...
> Τώρα που το ταξίδι τελειώνει και βλέπω πως έχεις δίκιο
> 
> Γιατί ήμουν εκεί πιο πολύ κι απο κείνον
> 
> Είμαι και ήμουν εκεί και δε με είδε κανείς
> 
> Θα μαι εκεί όσο το θέλω εγώ
> 
> ...


 
Eleni

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΓΟΒΟΥΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ RADAR ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ.........

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΟΒΟΥΝΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ
ΑΨΥΧΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ
ΕΝΑ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΡΥΟ?
ΟΧΙ!
ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ 
ΕΝΑ ΑΠΑΤΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΗΣ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ
ΣΤΕΚΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΥΣ
ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ 
ΘΑ ΛΙΩΣΕΙΣ.

ΠΟΣΟΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΑΝ
ΠΟΣΟΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΑΝ ΜΕ ΦΟΒΟ
ΠΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΔΕΟΣ
ΠΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟ

ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ
ΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ 
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ
ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΣΥ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ?

ΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ
ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΥΟΥΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΦΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ
ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΟΣΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΡΟ
ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ Eleni ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΟΥ 
ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ.

ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΔΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΗΣΟΥΝ
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΣ.

Υ.Γ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΣ.

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Eleni
ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ
Georgios

----------


## Georgios

Τότε ήρθε στην πόρτα. Το φορτηγίσιο σκαλοπάτι ψηλό για να προστατεύει από τα κύματα, την έκρυβε από τη μέση και κάτω. Με κοιτούσε κατάματα. Πάνω στη φτενή κι αδύνατη πλάτη, σ' ένα μαντίλι που οι δύο άκρες του δένονταν κόμπο κάτω απ' το λαιμό της και οι δύο άλλες στη μέση της, βρισκόταν ένα μικρό κινεζάκι, έξι μηνών. Της είπα να μπει. Δρασκέλισε το σκαλοπάτι με χάρη και χωρίς να κρατηθεί πουθενά. [...] Δε μ' ακολουθούσε σα σκυλί. Πήγαινε δίπλα μου. Κοιτούσε παντού. Δεν έδειχνε σαστιμάρα ούτε θαυμασμό. Όμως καταλάβαινα και τα δύο να δουλεύουν μέσα της, όταν, ξαφνικά καθώς περπατούσε, σταματούσε ανασηκώνοντας τους ώμους σαν να την πέρναγε αλαφρό ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα."


*( Απόσπασμα από το "ΛΙ", 1η έκδοση: ¶ΓΡΑ, 1987 - 1997. )*

----------


## Georgios

"[...] Δώσαμε τα χέρια. Γύρισε τις πλάτες κρατώντας το κόνισμα και χάθηκε πίσω από τα δέντρα. Έσυρα τα χαλινάρια και ξεκινήσαμε. Μπροστά, στο ένα τσιγκέλι του σαμαριού, κρεμόταν ένα ταγάρι κριθαρίσια παξιμάδια. Πήρα δύο κι άρχισα να τραγανίζω ... Πού αρχινάει ο μύθος, πού φτάνει την αλήθεια, πού η αλήθεια κόβει το μύθο ... πού τελειώνει ... πού ξεπερνάει ... Με τέτοιο τροπάρι, στις δύο είχα φτάσει στο Δέλβινο."

"Τα χέρια μου έχουνε σκληρύνει από τα λουριά σου, κι η ψυχή μου από άλλη αιτία. Όμως πρέπει. Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη. Γι' αυτό θα σου γράψω. [...] Ίσως για πρώτη φορά έβλεπα άλογο από τόσο κοντά. Τ' άλογα που είχα δει στη ζωή μου ήτανε στα τσίρκα, που τα δουλεύανε κοζάκοι, και στις κούρσες, που τα παίζαν οι άνθρωποι. [...]"

*( Αποσπάσματα από το "ΣΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ/ΤΟ ΑΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ",
1η έκδοση: ¶ΓΡΑ, 1987 - 1997. )*












Want to be your own boss? Learn how on Yahoo! Small Business. 
DeleteReplyForwardMove... 
Previous | Next | Back to Messages Save Message Text | Full Headers

----------


## Georgios

"[...] Οι ναύτες είναι ακροβάτες. Φοράνε θαλασσιές φόρμες ή χακί ξεβαμμένες, γιομάτες μικρές κουκίδες κόκκινες, πράσινες, μαύρες, άσπρες. Μπορούνε ν' ανεβούνε στην κορφή του καταρτιού από ένα σκοινί, χωρίς ν' ακουμπάνε τα πόδια τους πουθενά. Μπορούν να κρατηθούν για μια στιγμή κρεμασμένοι απ' τα δόντια, να περπατήσουνε πάνω σ' έναν κάβο τεντωμένο κι από κάτω τους να κυλάει το ρέμα. Τα χέρια τους είναι γιομάτα σημάδια από χτυπήματα, μαγκώματα. Σε κάποιους λείπει δάχτυλο. Το 'φαγε μακαράς, συρματόσκοινο, βίντσι. Απόμεινε χάμω ζεστό για λίγο. Η γάτα το μύρισε κι έφυγε. Ο σκύλος του καραβιού το γνώρισε και το 'γλειψε. Το σάρωσε το τζόβενο μαζί με τ' άλλα σκουπίδια. [...] Όταν δείτε σε καμιάν εξοχή έναν άνθρωπο να 'ναι ακουμπισμένος με την πλάτη σ' έναν τοίχο και να καπνίζει ή να παίζει το κομπολόι του, είναι ναυτικός που 'χει πάρει τη σύνταξή του. Έχει πιάσει, καθώς λένε, αγκωνάρι."

"Παραμονή Χριστούγεννα ... Όσο μεθυσμένος να 'σαι, ξεζαλίζεσαι στο μομέντο. Κάθεσαι πάνω σε μια σιδερένια δέστρα και σκέφτεσαι. Οι εργάτες σχολάνε και προσπερνούν αδιάφορα. Βάνεις αυτί, μήπως ακούσεις τη γλώσσα του τόπου σου. Βγαίνεις από τους ντόκους και τριγυρνάς στην εργατική συνοικία. Βλέπεις τα φωτισμένα θαμπά τζάμια, τα δαντελένια κουρτινάκια. Ανοίγει μια πόρτα και σε χτυπά η μυρουδιά του σπιτιού, της κουζίνας. Η μάνα σου τούτη την ώρα βγάνει τους κουραμπιέδες και σε θυμάται. Έχει κλάψει από νωρίς, μα το κρύβει. Έχει δει όνειρο κακό. Καράβι κάτου απ' τα δέντρα. "Πότε θα του ξαναπλύνω τα ρούχα..." Τα λερωμένα, τ' άπλυτα, τα θαλασσοβρεγμένα ... Κάπου παίζει ένα πιάνο. Ψάχνεις για τρίτη φορά τις τσέπες σου. Στα πόδια σου γυαλίζει ένα σελίνι. Σκύβεις. Γελάστηκες. Βρέχει. Βρίσκεις ένα καταφύγιο του πρώτου πολέμου και μπαίνεις. Βρωμάει, όμως είναι ζεστά. Σκοντάφτεις πάνω σ' ανθρώπους που βλαστημάνε. Αποκοιμιέσαι καθιστός χάμω. Σηκώνεσαι μόλις φέξει. Ένας που στρίβει τσιγάρο, σε κοιτάζει και βρίζει. Βγαίνεις και χτυπάς τα πόδια σου. Βρίσκεις μια γόπα βρεμένη ... Πενήντα μέτρα πιο πέρα κυματίζει μια σημαία άσπρη και γαλάζια."


*( Αποσπάσματα από το "ΒΑΡΔΙΑ", 3η έκδοση: ¶ΓΡΑ, 1989 - 1996.*

----------


## nik1956

*Το μέρος*



Το καλύτερο μέρος για να κρυφτεί κανείς 
Είναι το πέλαγος.
Τόσο βαθύ κι ατέλειωτο, τόσο μακρύ 
και αλλοπρόσαλλο 

Το καλύτερο μέρος  για να κρυφτεί κανείς 
Είναι το πέλαγος
Εκεί πνίγεται ο καημός και ο πόνος 
Γίνεται γλυκός σαν τον αποσπερίτη.

Το καλύτερο μέρος για να κρυφτεί κανείς
Είναι το πέλαγος
Η απέραντη ησυχία του , η πλατιά αγκαλιά του
Και το χρώμα του.

Το καλύτερο μέρος για να κρυφτεί το πέλαγος 
Είναι η καρδιά σου !

----------


## Telltails

*Ο Ναυτικός Χάρτης* 
του Αρτούρο Περέθ Ρεβέρτε

Ένας ναυτικός χωρίς καράβι, εξορισμένος από τη θάλασσα, γνωρίζει μια παράξενη γυναίκα που έχει τις απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα που κάποιοι άντρες θέτουν στον εαυτό τους από καταβολής κόσμου... Κυνηγοί ναυαγίων σε αναζήτηση του φαντάσματος ενός πλοίου που βυθίστηκε στη Μεσόγειο, προβλήματα γεωγραφικού πλάτους και μήκους των οποίων το μυστικό βρίσκεται κρυμμένο σε παλιές ρότες και ναυτικούς χάρτες, σε ναυτικά μουσεία, σε βιβλιοθήκες... Ποτέ η θάλασσα και η ιστορία, η επιστήμη της πλεύσης, η περιπέτεια και το μυστήριο δεν είχαν συνδυαστεί με τόσο αριστοτεχνικό τρόπο σ' ένα μυθιστόρημα όσο στο _Ναυτικό Χάρτη_. Από τον Μέλβιλ ώς τον Στήβενσον και τον Κόνραντ, από τον Όμηρο ώς τον Πάτρικ Ο'Μπράιαν, η λογοτεχνία της θάλασσας βρίσκεται στις σελίδες αυτής της σαγηνευτικής ιστορίας.

----------


## shrimp

Θα συμφωνήσω.Το διάβασα πρόσφατα και ειναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## ina

Προτείνω το "Ο Ηλεκτρονικός Υπολογιστής στην Υπηρεσία του Αξιωματικού του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού" του Χρήστου Πέππα

Στο βιβλίο αυτό θα βρείτε:
- Βασικές οδηγίες χειρισμού και προγραμματισμού
- Ναυτιλιακές εφαρμογές για υπολογιστες τσέπης και συμβατούς
- internet(links κτλ)
- τηλεπικοινωνίες στο πλοίο
- Συστήματα ποιότητας ISM-ISO 9000
- Προγραμματισμένη Συντήρηση (Planned Maintenance)
- Εγχειρίδιο εκπαίδευσης της JOTUN
- Utilities για υπολογιστές
- Ηλεκτρονικό ναυτιλιακό λεξικό

Α,περιλαμβάνει και δωρεάν cd με προγράμματα και εφαρμογές.

----------


## Telltails

@ Νικόλα υπόσχομαι να το συμπεριλάβω στην λίστα αγορών μου για την επόμενη μαζικήη βιβλιοκαταναλωτική μου εξόρμηση  :Smile: 

@ Καπετάν Φουρτούνα χαίρομαι που ανακαλύπτω ανάμεσά μας έναν ακόμα λάτρη του βιβλίου. Όσο για το θέμα της ορολογίας στα ποιήματα και τα πεζά του Καββαδία ίσως σε βοηθήσει το μικρό γλωσσάρι στο έργο του Ν. Καββαδία  που ανακάλυψα κι εγώ εντελώς τυχαία όταν έψαχνα για τις άγνωστές μου λέξεις. 
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ >>> http://www.greece.org/poseidon/work/literature/wordy.html#6
κι ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμο  σε εσένα και σε όποιον άλλον το χρειαστεί  :Smile:

----------


## Telltails

Και για τους λάτρεις του Καββαδία μια νέα σχετικά έκδοση (2005) που βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και προσεγμένη είναι το :

*Το Ημερολόγιο ενός τιμονιέρη*
Εκδόσεις : ΑΓΡΑ
Συγγραφέας: Νίκος Καββαδίας
Επιμέλεια : Guy (Michel) Saunier



"Το Ημερολόγιο ενός τιμονιέρη" συγκεντρώνει τα αθησαύριστα έργα του Νίκου Καββαδία, εκείνα δηλαδή που έχουν δημοσιευτεί κατά καιρούς σε διάφορα περιοδικά, εφημερίδες, ανθολογίες κ.α., αλλά δεν έχουν ποτέ συμπεριληφθεί σε ποιητικές συλλογές ή αναδημοσιευτεί σε αυτοτελείς τόμους, και ως εκ τούτου δεν ήταν πια προσιτά στο αναγνωστικό κοινό.

Τα πεζογραφήματα και ποιήματα που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί στο «Ημερολόγιο ενός τιμονιέρη» ανήκουν στη μεγάλη τους πλειονότητα στα πρώτα δημιουργικά χρόνια του Καββαδία: ένα πρώτο ποίημα χρονολογείται από το 1926 ή 1927, τα ποιήματα που υπέγραψε με το ψευδώνυμο Πέτρος Βαλχάλ(λ)ας δημοσιεύτηκαν από τον Ιανουάριο του 1928 έως τον Ιανουάριο του 1930, τα πεζογραφήματα που γράφτηκαν από το 1932 έως το 1935, τα υπόλοιπα ποιήματα, που τα υπογράφει ο Καββαδίας με τ’ όνομά του, χρονολογούνται από το 1928 έως το 1935. Μόνο πέντε ποιήματα ανήκουν σε μεταγενέστερες εποχές: Τα τρία αντιστασιακά ποιήματα είναι του 1943 και του 1945, το «Φοιτητές» του 1967 και στο «Στίχοι για τη ζωγραφική σου» του 1971.

Μερικά κείμενα, όπως «Το Ημερολόγιο ενός τιμονιέρη» (1932) ή το ποίημα «Kasbah» (1934), αποτελούν σημαντικότατα αριστουργήματα. Σχεδόν όλα παρουσιάζουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον επειδή, πέρα από τις επιμέρους αρετές τους, μας επιτρέπουν να δούμε τη γέννηση και την προοδευτική ανάπτυξη της θεματικής και του ιδιάζοντος λεξιλογίου του Καββαδία ή την επεξεργασία ενός μύθου, όπως εκείνου του ανέφικτου ταξιδιού κατά την προετοιμασία του "Mal du Depart".

Μερικά από τα κείμενα που δημοσιεύονται : «Ταξειδιωτικαί αναμνήσεις- πορτ Σάιτ, Αλεξάνδρεια, Μαρσίλλια, Κάπο ντι Φάρομ, Στρόμπολι, Αργοστόλι», «Η απίστευτη περιπέτεια του λοστρόμου Νακαχαναμόκο», «Γράμμα σε μίαν άγνωστη κυρία», «Οι άνθρωποι της κοκαϊνης» κ.α

Περιεχόμενα
_Α. ΑΘΗΣΑΥΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΕΖΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑΤΑ_ 
1. ΤΟ ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΤΙΜΟΝΙΕΡΗ
2.ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ
3. Η ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΕΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟΥ ΝΑΚΑΧΑΝΑΜΟΚΟ
4. ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑΝ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΚΥΡΙΑ (Φεβρουάριος 1932)
5. ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΚΑΪΝΗΣ (Ν. Μαράκη)
6. ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ
_Β. ΑΘΗΣΑΥΡΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ_ 
1. [ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑ ]
2. ΠΟΘΟΣ (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
3. ΔΑΚΡΥ (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
4. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΘΟΣ... (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
5. ΗΡΘΕ ΜΙΑ ΘΥΜΗΣΗ... (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
6. ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
7. ΠΑΝΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ (Π. Βαλχάλας)
8. ΑΓΑΠΑΩ (Π. Βαλχάλας)
9. Η ΚΥΡΑ ΛΕΝΗ (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
10. ΗΘΕΛΑ (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
11. ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΕΙ (Π. Βαλχάλας)
12. ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΨΑΡΑ... (Πέτρος Βαλχάλας)
13. Η ΜΙΚΡΗ ΧΟΡΕΥΤΡΙΑ
14. ΘΡΥΛΟΣ
15. ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ
16. [ «Οι πόρνες οι χαρούμενες...» ]
17. ΒΡΑΔΥΝΗ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗΝ ΙΕΡΟΔΟΥΛΟ
18. KASBAH
19. ΛΟΣΤΡΟΜΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΟΕΡ ( Cardiff 3.9.35)
20. ΑΘΗΝΑ 1943
21. ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΟΝΙΤΗ
22. ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ
23. ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΤΕΣ
24. ΣΤΙΧΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ 


Πηγή :ΑΓΡΑ

----------


## MARAMBOU

File nik1956 poly wraio to poiima TO MEROS alla den mas les poianou einai. Exw faei ki egw trelo kollima me Niko Kavvadia. Den yparxei kati pou na exei grapsei kai na min to exw diavasei. Sas proteinw na diavasete ena vivlio pou kykloforise perysi me anekdota poiimata tou Kavvadia. O titlos tou vivliou einai "To imerologio enos timonieri" kai einai katapliktiko.

y.g Xerei kaneis to vivlio " Istories apo 5 dekaeties"? To exw vrei sto exwteriko alla to thelw sta ellinika.

----------


## cortomaltese

Oι δικες μου προτασεις μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα εν πλω και εν σπιτι..
1) Α.Π.Ρεβερτε Η βασιλισα του Νοτου
2) Ν. Σουλιας Πορτο Τανγκο
3) Τομ Ρομπινς >>ΟΛΑ: Οποσδηποτε Το αρωμα του Ονειρου, Ο Χορος των 7 πεπλων, Αγριεμενοι Αναπηροι επιστρεφουν απο καυτα κλιματα, και μετα τα υπολοιπα
4) Λουις Σεπουλβεδα: Χρονικα του Περιθωριου >>αλλα και >>Παταγονια Εξπρες

----------


## cortomaltese

Επισης, Ζαν Κλοντ Ισσο >> Οι βατσιμανηδες της Μασσαλιας
και της δουλειας Α. Κορρε Ι Θανοπουλου >>Ναυτιλιακη θεωρια και επιχειρηματικοτητα

----------


## cortomaltese

Τελευταια διαβασα το ΣΟΥΕΛ της Ιωαννας Καρυστιανη, παρα πολυ καλο, συστηνεται

----------


## Eleni

Διάβασα το "Σουέλ" της Ιωάννας Καρυστιάνη (έχει γράψει και τις "Νύφες" της γνωστής ταινίας του Βούλγαρη)

Μου άρεσε... μάλλον μου άρεσε πολύ!  Έριξα κλάμα αλλά μάλλον είμαι σε περίοδο συγκίνησης . Αναρωτιέμαι αν παρόλο που το έχει γράψει γυναίκα πέφτει μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις ναυτικές λεπτομέρειες που περιλαμβάνει. Το χει διαβάσει κανείς;

*Οπισθόφυλλο βιβλίου:*
_-Ότι κι αν είναι αυτό, πες μου τι συμβαίνει.
-Το σουέλ μου ΄βαλε μπελά στο μυαλό.
-Ποιός είναι ο πραγματικός λόγος που δεν γυρίζεις;
-Η θάλασσα δεν με επιστρέφει.
-Τι γυρεύεις τώρα πια;
-Δεν έχω θέληση για στεριά.

Δώδεκα χρόνια μακριά από την οικογένειά του. Μακριά από τη στεριά, από τα αγαπημένα αλλά και λησμονημένα του πρόσωπα. Σπίτι του είναι πλέον το ΑΤΗΟS III. Ο τόπος όπου αναμετριέται με τις μνήμες του. Το καταφύγιο όπου διαφυλάσσει ερμητικά κλεισμένα τα μυστικά του. Το μόνο μέρος απ'το οποίο μπορεί και παρακολουθεί-όπως εκείνος θέλει-τη σιωπηλή πορεία του να χαρασσεται ερήμην του. τη μοναξιά του συντροφιά με το σουέλ:το βουβό κυματισμό του ωκεανού. 
_

----------


## cortomaltese

To βιβλίο ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό. Η συγγραφέας είναι αντελώς εντός φάσης και περιγράφει με μεγάλη ακρίβεια καταστάσεις και ναυτικές στιγμές. έστω και αν το σενάριο είναι ακραίο δεν παύει το βιβλίο να είναι εύστοχο συναισθηματικό και να σε κρατάει στην πρίζα μέχρι να τελειώσει.

----------


## cortomaltese

To βιβλίο ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό. Η συγγραφέας είναι εντελώς εντός φάσης και περιγράφει με μεγάλη ακρίβεια καταστάσεις και ναυτικές στιγμές. έστω και αν το σενάριο είναι ακραίο δεν παύει το βιβλίο να είναι εύστοχο συναισθηματικό και να σε κρατάει στην πρίζα μέχρι να τελειώσει.

----------


## Eleni

όντως το βρήκα κι εγώ ακραίο το σενάριο, βέβαια εσύ θα εννοείς μάλλον τα επαγγελματικά θέματα (σε κάποια σημεία, όπως πχ το ανάποδο βαπόρι!) τα οποία διάβαζα σαν χάνος και αναρωτιόμουν αν γίνονται αυτά! Αυτό που βρήκα εγώ ακραίο και αναφώνησα: "δε γίνονται αυτά" ήταν το τέλος το οποίο φυσικά ήταν το μόνο τέλος που ήθελα (με πολύ αγωνία) να διαβάσω.
  ¶μα την αφήσεις την προσωπική σου ζωή... σε αφήνει κι αυτή νομίζω, δεν σου τα γυρνάει έτσι καλά η μοίρα. Βρήκα απαράδεκτο τον τρόπο που λάκισε ο κάπταιν απ τα προβλήματα του (αν και μάλλον αναμενόμενο...) όσο κι αν ήταν "γενναίος" με τη θάλασσα... Δε νομίζω στην πραγματικότητα να τέλειωνε ποτέ έτσι.




> To βιβλίο ήταν πάρα πολύ καλό. Η συγγραφέας είναι εντελώς εντός φάσης και περιγράφει με μεγάλη ακρίβεια καταστάσεις και ναυτικές στιγμές. έστω και αν το σενάριο είναι ακραίο δεν παύει το βιβλίο να είναι εύστοχο συναισθηματικό και να σε κρατάει στην πρίζα μέχρι να τελειώσει.

----------


## triad

> Τελευταια διαβασα το ΣΟΥΕΛ της Ιωαννας Καρυστιανη, παρα πολυ καλο, συστηνεται


Το διάβασα πριν καμιά βδομάδα.καλό, με συναίσθημα, απλά κάποιες φορές ο τρόπος που γράφει μπερδεύει λιγο

----------


## Morgan

EGW PANTWS, AN KAI DEN EINAI POIHMA, KSANADIAVASA THN VARDIA , TOU N.KAVADIA KAI ENOIWSA AKRIVWS OTAN TO EIXA PRWTODIAVASEI. PERIERGA SYNESTHIMATA..

----------


## Georgios

OSES FORES KI AN TO DIABASEIS THA NIWTHEIS TA IDIA IDIOS AN EISAI STHN STERIA KAI AKOMA PIO PERA AP TO SPITI SOY POY OPWS KAI EISAI. EINAI KALH SYNTROFIA.
Na sai kala

----------


## Morgan

ναι αλλα τελειωνει γρηγορα...και μενει ενα πουσι..

----------


## Eleni

μα το τέλος του ποιήματος ήρθε κι έδεσε με το sms που μου έστειλε μόλις πριν λίγο...
_"εδώ 38 βαθμούς... άντε να πάμε καμια παραλία γιατί πήξαμε εδώ..."

_*Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος*

_  Για τον Ωκεανό που γίνεται θάλασσα._

Έλα απόψε αγάπη μου,    Έλα τουλάχιστο στον ύπνο μου απόψε,   
 Να μου απαλύνης τον καϋμό που με παιδεύει

 Έλα απόψε αγάπη μου   
 Και στάσου λίγο δίπλα μου και άγγιξέ με   
 Έτσι με το απαλό το χέρι σου στο χέρι μου   
 Και τα μαλλάκια σου στο πρόσωπό μου επάνω   
 Έτσι όπως μια μέρα με άγγιξες στο θέατρο -   
 θυμάσαι;


_  Έτσι κι απόψε αγάπη μου άγγιξέ με   
 Να νιώσω κι εγώ για μια στιγμή   
 Έστω για μια στιγμή μονάχα,   
 Ότι δεν είμαι πάντα Ωκεανός που συνεχώς βογγά   
 Αλλά και θάλασσα αυγουστιάτικη   
 που σπαρταρά   
 στον ήλιο.  _ 
 14.8.45

----------


## Eleni

είπε κανείς το να λες Χρόνια Πολλά δεν είναι ποίημα ε; ε;
 :Very Happy: 




> Eleni
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΓΟΒΟΥΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ RADAR ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ.........
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΓΟΒΟΥΝΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ
> ΑΨΥΧΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ
> ΕΝΑ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΡΥΟ?
> ΟΧΙ!
> ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΕΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ 
> ...

----------


## apeiranthos

*Δεν ήτανε να μη σε δω*
*να μη σε συναντήσω*
*Αν κάτι με κρατήσει εδώ*
*μέρες για να κολλήσω*
*είναι εικοσιτέσσερις* 
*σελίδες που με καίνε*
*μ' αλμύρα* 
*σ' όλες τις πληγές*

*- Πελώριο ψάρι καπετάνιο.*
*Τρέχα να ειδεις πως σπαρταρά*
*καθώς από τα δίχτυα μας*
*μαίνεται* *να ξεφύγει.*

*- Αγάντα στο μπαλάγκο την καλάδα*
*να δώσω την πορεία στον Ερμάνο και προφταίνω.*
*Εκατόν ογδόντα μοίρες στο κουμπάσο*
*να 'ναι το μαϊστράλι δευτερόπριμα.*

*- Κράτει Μαντζέλο.* 
*Ποιάς μοίρας το παιχνίδι στη ρότα μας ποντάρει ;*
*και φροταράζει τα νερά δυναμαντάρα τόκου ;*
*Κόμη του ρετσινιού κυματιστά αντανακλά ακτίνες*
*σε στήθια πλούσια απλώνεται*
*ένα στο μπλέ σιμώνουν*
*λαγώνες, λέπια σύμεικτα πλεξούδα τα ποδάρια*
*και οι πατούσες έλικαν*
*τη θάλασσα οργώνουν.*

*- Σάλτα κόψε το λώρο μας* 
*αμόλα την καλάδα*
*κι ας είναι πάλι νηστικοί*
*στην εκκλησιά την ερμική*
*ν΄ανάψωμε τη δάδα*

*- Δελφίνια πλώρια καπετάνιο.*
*Μύρισε τ' αρχιπέλαγο*

----------


## Eleni

Το *Σουέλ* της Καρυστιάνη το διάβασα 2 φορές. Τέλειο

Κλασσικό και αναντικατάστατο το "*η μεγάλη Χίμαιρα*" του Καραγάτση

----------


## Eleni

...το είχα βάλει στην "οικογένεια"
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread....5013#post15013

και στην ποίηση
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=186&page=22

αλλά ανήκουν εδώ...

*Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ...*

----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni



----------


## Eleni



----------


## shrimp

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο βιβλίο ναυτικού περιεχομένου από το οποίο να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε μεμονωμένα αποσπάσματα τα οποία δημιουργούν εικόνες?
Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ...
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

> Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο βιβλίο ναυτικού περιεχομένου από το οποίο να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε μεμονωμένα αποσπάσματα τα οποία δημιουργούν εικόνες?
> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ...
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εγώ έχω διαβάσει τη Βάρδια του Καββαδία που είναι μυθιστόρημα.

Αν θες έρευνα διάβασε το Οι Σύγχρονοι Πειρατές Των Θαλασσών του William Langewiesche.

----------


## shrimp

Οκ. Θα τα κοιτάξω...ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Nash

Σχετικα με το Βιβλιο Σουελ δεν το εχω διαβασει ομως η συγγραφεας εχει ταξειδεψει με φορτηγα ως επιβατης καποιο διαστημα οπως ειπε σε μια συνεντευξη και εχει επαφες με ναυτικους

----------


## unforgetable

"ΑΓΑΠΑΩ"

Αγαπάω τ'ό,τι είναι θλιμμένο στον κόσμο.
Τα θολά τα ματάκια,τους αρρώστους ανθρώπους,
τα ξερά γυμνά δέντρα και τα έρημα πάρκα,
τις νεκρές πολιτείες,τους τρισκότεινους τόπους.
Τους σκυφτούς οδοιπόρους που με ένα δισάκι
για μια πολιτεία μακρινή ξεκινάνε,
τους τυφλούς μουσικούς των πολύβουων δρόμων,
τους φτωχούς,τους αλήτες,αυτούς που πεινάνε.
Τα χλωμά τα κορίτσια που πάντα προσμένουν
τον ιππότην που είδαν μια βραδιά στ'όνειρό τους,
να φανεί απ'τα βάθη του απέραντου δρόμου.
Τους κοιμώμενους κύκνους πάνω στ'ασπροφτερό τους.
Τα καράβια που φεύγουν για καινούρια ταξίδια
και δεν ξέρουν καλά-αν ποτέ θά'ρθουν πίσω
αγαπάω,και θά'θελα μαζί τους να πάω
κι ούτε πια να γυρίσω.
*Αγαπάω τις κλαμμένες ωραίες γυναίκες*
*που κυττάνε μακριά,που κοιτάνε θλιμμένα...*
*αγαπάω σε τούτον τον κόσμο-ό,τι κλαίει*
*γιατί μοιάζει μ'εμένα.*

-Έργο του Νίκου Καββαδία που δημοσιεύτηκε το 1929 λίγο πριν μπαρκάρει.Δεν περιέχεται σε καμιά ποιητική του συλλογή.

----------


## b@silis

Καλησπέρα!
Παιδια, ψαχνω να βρω ενα βιβλιο-λευκομα..λεγεται ''τα ναυαγια στις ελληνικες θαλασσες,1900-1950'' τομος 'α. Ειναι εκδοσεις finatec. Το ψαχνω παντου κ δεν το βρισκω..αν μπορει κ του ειναι ευκολο καποιος να με βοηθησει..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στον Παπασωτηρίου (www.papasotiriou.gr) το δέιχνει μη διαθέσιμο αλλά μπορέις να το παραγγείλεις:

*Τα ναυάγια στις ελληνικές θάλασσες*
Ντούνης, Χρήστος Ε.


*Τελική τιμή (με ΦΠΑ):** €46,71**Αρχική τιμή:** €51,90**Κερδίζετε:* * €5,19**Διαθεσιμότητα:* Μη Διαθέσιμο. Μπορείτενα το παραγγείλετε. (Οδηγίες)

----------


## b@silis

Φιλε μου σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!! 
Πηρα τηλεφωνο στο συγκεκριμενο βιβλιοπωλειο(της Αθηνας) κ μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο ουτε κ απο τον εκδοτικο οικο..για την ακριβεια μου ειπαν πως εχει σταματησει να το εκδιδει κ οτι να ψαξω μονο σε κανενα μικρο βιβλιοπωλειο της Αθηνας που μπορει να τους εχει μεινει. Τωρα δεν ξερω..θα πεταχτω μεχρι εκει να δω αν υπαρχει καποια περιπτωση να το βρω. 
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου..

----------


## unforgetable

> Αμάν, ρε Μαρίνα, μας έκανες χάλια καλοκαιριάτικα. 
> Και αυτός ο Μάνος γιατί δε σε συγχωρεί να τελειώνουμε ;


Ισως γιατί για να μπορούμε να συγχωρήσουμε τους άλλους πρέπει να έχουμε μάθει να συγχωρούμε τον εαυτό μας.
Τέλος πάντων για να σε αποζημιώσω που σε έκανα χάλια σου στέλνω αυτό:

ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ!!!

----------


## xara

Αφιέρωμα στον μεγάλο ποιητή της θάλασσας Νίκο Καββαδία, απο την πολύ καλή εκπομπή του Α, "ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ"

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...01514342593781

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Φοβερά όλα αυτά....

----------


## Apostolos

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε έχω το original CD των Ξέμπαρκων με αρκετά του ποιήματα μελωποιημένα με διαφορετικό στυλ απο αυτά του Μικρούτσικου... Έχει αρκετα απο τα παραπάνω και σαν παράδηγμα έχω το Aboard de la Aspasia, Γραμμα ενος αρρωστου (με μία τρομέρη εκτέλεση απο την Δ. Γαλάνη - εχω κλαψει πολλες φορές εν πλω), οι Γάτες των ναυτικών Θεσσαλονικη ΙΙ και άλλα υπέροχα....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> οποιος μπορει να ανεβασει λιγακι Καρκαβιτσα και "Λογια της Πλωρης"....
> 
> καπου ακουσα για Φώτη Αγγουλέ που ειναι ναυτικος ποιητης...
> οποιος θελει....


Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα για το Φώτη Αγγουλέ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/liter/aggoules.html

Αν και δεν ήταν ναυτικός πέρασε πολλές φουρτούνες στη ζωή του.
Και μια λεπτομέρεια για τους φίλους της ακτοπλοΐας πέθανε στο πλοίο της γραμμής για Χιο τον Κολοκοτρώνη.

Πηγή εικόνας: http://museum.yen.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *Ο Ναυτικός Χάρτης* του Αρτούρο Περέθ Ρεβέρτε
> 
> Ένας ναυτικός χωρίς καράβι, εξορισμένος από τη θάλασσα, γνωρίζει μια παράξενη γυναίκα που έχει τις απαντήσεις σε ερωτήματα που κάποιοι άντρες θέτουν στον εαυτό τους από καταβολής κόσμου....





> Τελευταια διαβασα το *ΣΟΥΕΛ* της Ιωαννας Καρυστιανη, παρα πολυ καλο, συστηνεται





> Το διάβασα πριν καμιά βδομάδα.καλό, με συναίσθημα, απλά κάποιες φορές ο τρόπος που γράφει μπερδεύει λιγο


Ο *Ναυτικός Χάρτης* του Ρεβέρτε είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου μυθιστορήματα. Όχι τόσο για το στόρυ του, όσο για την περιγραφή των συναισθημάτων ενός ναυτικού που βρέθηκε ξαφνικά χωρίς πλοίο, αλλά και για τα σημεία που περιγράφει παλιές ιστορίες ναυτικών σε λιμάνια αλλά και πάνω σε πλοία.

Όσον αφορά το *ΣΟΥΕΛ* της Ι. Καρυστιάνη, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με το σχόλιο του φίλου *triad*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα στο οποίο θα μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε αποσπάσματα από βιβλία, που σαν θέμα τους έχουν την θάλασσα,
την ναυτική μας παράδοση, τα πλοία, την Ναυτιλία μας γενικότερα.

Πιστεύω ότι με αυτή την κίνηση θα δώσουμε την ευκαιρία στους επισκέπτες αλλά και στα μέλη του φόρουμ μας, να απολαύσουν 
στιγμές από την Ελληνική αλλά και παγκόσμια λογοτεχνία (σε σχέση πάντα με την θάλασσα), αλλά ταυτόχρονα να την προβάλουμε
και -γιατί όχι- ακόμα και να διαφημίσουμε κάποια καλά βιβλία, και να δώσουμε την δυνατότητα να τα γνωρίσουν άνθρωποι που ίσως τα αγνοούσαν.

Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω, είναι το να προσέχουμε ιδιαιτέρως την ορθογραφία και την πιστή μεταφορά του κειμένου,
σαν ελάχιστο δείγμα σεβασμού προς τον δημιουργό, καθώς επίσης να αναφέρουμε απαραιτήτως τον τίτλο του βιβλίου,
το όνομα του συγγραφέα, καθώς και τον εκδοτικό οίκο που το εξέδωσε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_''Οι μέρες, οι βδομάδες, οι μήνες περνούσαν. Οι σφουγγαράδες ανοιχτά στο πέλαγος βουτούν ολημερίς πεινασμένοι, διψασμένοι_
_να μη βαραίνουν την καρδιά, τα πλεμόνια, το στομάχι._

_Το μόνο που τους επιτρέπεται είναι λίγη γαλέτα, σαν την μισή απαλάμη τους, που καφαρτίζουν μόλις ξυπνήσουν με τον αυγερινό_ 
_ή κανένα ωμό σκόρδο που ανοίγει τα πλεμόνια. Αλλά κόλαση τους το νερό. Πως να δροσίσουν το στεγνό, ξεγδαρμένο λαρύγγι_
_και το καφτό σίδερο που τσουρουφλά τα μέσα τους και το κορμί τους, σαν ολημερίς δεν έχουνε δικαίωμα να πιούνε μια γουλιά νερό._

_Κι ακόμα εκείνες οι πρώτες βουτιές που τους σπάζουν τα ρουθούνια και τ' αυτιά και που το αίμα τρέχει άφθονο με πόνους μεγάλους,_
_ενώ από ψηλά οι κάθετες, φλογερές αχτίδες του ήλιου τους μαστιγώνουν αλύπητα._

_Όμως σιγά-σιγά, με την αδάμαστη θέληση τους συνήθιζαν σ' όλα: στην πείνα, στην δίψα, στην κάψα και τ' αυτιά πια κ' η μύτη δεν πονούσαν._

_Ο καπετάνιος χωμένος στην κόμιζα της βάρκας, σκυμένος ολημερίς, τσακισμένος στα δύο με το γυαλί στο χέρι, ανιχνεύει την θάλασσα._
_Ένα - δύο - τρία - τέσσερα σφουγγάρια σε βάθος είκοσι, τριάντα και σαράντα οργιές. Τα δείχνει στο δύτη κι εκείνος κρατώντας το_
_σκαντάλι δυνατά στα δύο τεντωμένα χέρια του, παίρνει βαθιά την ανάσα του και βουτά. Σ' έξη - εφτά δευτερόλεπτα είναι κάτω._ 
_Σφίγγει το σκαντάλι στην αμασκάλη, για να μην ανασηκώνεται από το ρέμα της θάλασσας και προχωρεί._

_Κάθε σφουγγάρι που θα δει τ' αρπάζει απότομα και το ξεριζώνει, ύστερα το βάζει στην απόχη, πουναι κρεμασμένη μπροστά του_ 
_κι ολοένα προχωρεί γυρεύοντας άλλα._

_Όταν θελήσει ν' ανέβει αφήνει το σκαντάλι να πέσει κι αυτός δίνοντας στον πάτο δυνατή κλωτσιά με τις πατούσες του, πετιέται απάνω_ 
_με όση γρηγοράδα κατέβηκε. Αμέσως ή σειρά του άλλου, του τρίτου, του τέταρτου και πάλι του πρώτου..._

_Έτσι ως την ώρα του ηλιογέρματος, που ο καπετάνιος με την ήρεμη φωνή του θα διατάξει: ''Ε! φτάνει παιδιά η δούλεψη, αύριο πάλι με το καλό''._ 
_Τότε μονομιάς νιώθουν όλη την δύναμη να τους παρατά, τα νεύρα τους να χαλαρώνουν, τους ποντικούς τους ν' αδυνατίζουν και μόλις βρίσκουνε_ 
_την δύναμη να ξύσουν την μαύρη πέτσα των σφουγγαριών και να πατήσουνε για να βγει η μαύρη και γλιτσερή ουσία, που οι σφουγγαράδες_ 
_λένε ''γάλα'', να φάνε κουρασμένα, ανόρεχτα και να ξαπλώσουν για ύπνο..._

_...Και κάτω εκεί μακριά, μια κουκίδα, ένα μικρό νησάκι, η γλυκιά πατρίδα τους περιμένει: οι γυναίκες, τα παιδιά τους κι ότι γλυκό και ιερό_ 
_έχουνε στη ζωή, τους περιμένει._

_Αχ! Ας είτανε μπορετό να καθίζανε, δέκα λεφτά μονάχα, έξω στο ασβεστωμένο κατώφλι του σπιτιού τους, χωρίς σκοτούρες και βάσανα,_ 
_με το μαστραπά στα χέρια γιομάτο κρύο νερό... Τα παιδιά θα παίζανε τον κούκο στο δροσιό της αλαφροίσκιωτης μουριάς κ' η γυναίκα που μόλις_ 
_σηκώθηκε απ' τον κράβατο και την αγκαλιά του άντρα, θα σουρτούφερνε ξυπόλητη ραντίζοντας με νερό το πάτωμα για ν' αποδιώξει_ 
_την καλοκαιρινή κάψα..._

_Μα είσανε τόσο μακριά... τόσο μακριά ολ' αυτά τα παιγνιδίσματα του νου, που μένανε τρομερές, απραγματοποίητες λαχτάρες.''_

*ΓΙ¶ΝΝΗΣ ΜΑΓΚΛΗΣ*
*''Οι κολασμένοι της θάλασσας''*
*Εκδόσεις ''ΔΩΡΙΚΟΣ''*

----------


## MELE

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΒΑΡΔΙΑΣ Ή ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ ΣΙΓΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.

----------


## glaroni

....Κύριε...ετούτο το κορμί το τόσο αμαρτωλό
σε λίγο στις υδάτινες ειρκτές νεκρό θα πέσει...
Μα τέσσερα όμως σκέφτομαι γαλόνια εγώ χρυσά
κι ένα θλιμμένο δόκιμο, που δε θα τα φορέσει...

ΟΝΤΩΣ Ο ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ,ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## MELE

mhpws exei kapoios to ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΩΝ?eyxaristw

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κυκλοφορεί σε CD! Πέτυχα και το Σταυρό του Νότου στο δισκάδικο στο αεροδρόμιο και ...χάζεψα μια και είχα χάσει (δανεικό κι αγύριστο) το βινύλιο και δεν περίμενα να το βρω

----------


## MELE

to cd to exw alla to sygekrimeno tra goydi den exw.to tragoydi poy paizei sto telos ths ekpomphs <mhxanhs toy xronou>

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον εννοείς "Το γράμμα στον Ποιητή Καίσαρα Εμμανουήλ". Η μελοποίηση δεν είναι του Μικρούτσικου αλλά του Δημήτρη Ζερβουδάκη που μελοποίησε τις τέσσερις πρώτηες στροφές, την έκτη, την έβδομη την ένατη στροφή με τίτλπ "Γράμμα σε ένα ποιητή". Κάπου το έχω σε κάποιο CD με επιλογές από περιοδικό (ΜΕΤΡΟ, Δίφωνο δε θυμάμαι) αν το βρω πριν μπαρκάρεις θα στο στείλω. Προς το παρόν άκουσε το εδώ

*ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΑ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ*
_
&#171;Φαίνεται πια πως τίποτα – τίποτα δεν μας σώζει…&#187;_
_ΚΑΙΣΑΡ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

_ Ξέρω εγώ κάτι που μπορούσε, Καίσαρ, να σας σώσει.
Κάτι που πάντα βρίσκεται σ’ αιώνια εναλλαγή,
κάτι που σχίζει τις θολές γραμμές των οριζόντων,
και ταξιδεύει αδιάκοπα την ατελείωτη γη.


Κάτι που θα ‘κανε γοργά να φύγει το κοράκι,
που του γραφείου σας πάντοτε σκεπάζει τα χαρτιά.
να φύγει κρώζοντας βραχνά, χτυπώντας τα φτερά του,
προς κάποιαν ακατοίκητη κοιλάδα του Νοτιά.

Κάτι που θα’ κανε τα υγρά, παράδοξά σας μάτια,
που αβρές μαθήτριες τ’ αγαπούν και σιωπηροί ποιηταί,
χαρούμενα και προσδοκία γεμάτα να γελάσουν
με κάποιο τρόπο που, ως λεν, δε γέλασαν ποτέ.

Γνωρίζω κάτι, που μπορούσε, βέβαια, να σας σώσει.
Εγώ που δε σας γνώρισα ποτέ… Σκεφτήτε… Εγώ.
Ένα καράβι… Να σας πάρει, Καίσαρ… Να μας πάρει…
Ένα καράβι, που πολύ μακριά θα τ’ οδηγώ.

Μιά μέρα χειμωνιάτικη θα φεύγαμε.
– Τα ρυμουλκά περνώντας θα σφυρίζαν,
τα βρωμερά νερά η βροχή θα ράντιζε,
κι’ οι γερανοί στους ντόκους θα γυρίζαν.

Οι πολιτείες ξένες θα μας δέχονταν,
οι πολιτείες οι πιό απομακρυσμένες
κι’ εγώ σ’ αυτές αβρά θα σας εσύσταινα
σαν σε παλιές, θερμές μου αγαπημένες.

Τα βράδια, βάρδια κάνοντας, θα λέγαμε
παράξενες στη γέφυρα ιστορίες,
γιά τους αστερισμούς ή γιά τα κύματα
γιά τους καιρούς, τις άπνοιες, τις πορείες.

Όταν πυκνή ομίχλη θα μας σκέπαζε,
τους φάρους θε ν’ ακούγαμε να κλαίνε
και τα καράβια αθέατα θα τ’ ακούγαμε,
περνώντας να σφυρίζουν και να πλένε.

Μακριά, πολύ μακριά να ταξιδεύουμε,
κι’ ο ήλιος πάντα μόνους να μας βρίσκει.
εσείς τσιγάρα &#171;Κάμελ&#187; να καπνίζετε,
κι εγώ σε μια γωνιά να πίνω ουϊσκυ.

Και μιά γριά στο Αννάμ, κεντήστρα στίγματος,
– μιά γριά σ’ ένα πολύβοο καφενείο –
μιά αιμάσσουσα καρδιά θα μου στιγμάτιζε,
κι’ ένα γυμνό, στο στήθος σας, κρανίο.

Και μιά βραδιά στη Μπούρμα, ή στη Μπατάβια
στα μάτια μιάς Ινδής που θα χορέψει
γυμνή στα δεκαεφτά στιλέτα ανάμεσα,
θα δείτε – ίσως – τη Γκρέτα να επιστρέψει.

Καίσαρ, από ένα θάνατο σε κάμαρα,
κι’ από ένα χωμάτινο πεζό μνήμα,
δε θα ‘ναι ποιητικότερο και πι’ όμορφο,
ο διάφεγγος βυθός και τ’ άγριο κύμα;

Λόγια μεγάλα, ποιητικά, ανεκτέλεστα,
λόγια κοινά, κενά, &#171;καπνός κι αθάλη&#187;,
που ίσως διαβάζοντας τα να με οικτίρετε,
γελώντας και κουνώντας το κεφάλι.

Η μόνη μου παράκληση όμως θα ‘τανε,
τους στίχους μου να μην ειρωνευθείτε.
Κι’ όπως εγώ για έν’ αδερφό εδεήθηκα,
για έναν τρελόν εσείς προσευχηθείτε.
Νίκος Καββαδίας, _Μαραμπού_, Κέδρος 1982 
(πρώτη έκδοση, Περιοδικό &#171;Ο Κύκλος&#187; 1933)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που θυμήθηκα τον κυρ Αλέξανδρο και με αφορμή τις πρόσφατες ειδήσες για ηγουμένους και καλόγερους μπίσνεσμεν, ας βάλω ένα απόσπασμα που είχα βάλει σε παλιότερο μήνυμα που περγράφε ένα Παπά να σκέφτεται πως θα κάνουν Χριστούγεννα δύο ενορίτες του, θα παρακαλέσει καπεταναίους να του δώσουν λίγα από τα στόρια τους μια και στο σπίτι δεν έχει τίποτα και δεν θα διστάσει να πιάσειο τη λαγουδέρα της βάρκας στην κακκαιρία. Αξίζει να το διαβάσει κάποιος όλο το διήγημα:




> «Τὸ Γιάννη τὸ Νυφιώτη καὶ τὸν Ἀργύρη τῆς Μυλωνοῦς τοὺς ἔκλεισε τὸ χιόνι ἀπάν᾿ στὸ Κάστρο, τ᾿ν πέρα πάντα, στὸ Στοιβωτὸ τὸν ἀνήφορο, τ᾿ ἀκούσατε;»
> ...
> «Τώρα, Χριστούγεννα θὰ κάμουν ἀπάν᾿ στὸ Στοιβωτὸ τάχα;» εἶπε μετ᾿ οἴκτου ἡ παπαδιά.
>   «Νὰ μποροῦσε κανεὶς νὰ τοὺς ἔφερνε βοήθεια...» ἐψιθυρισεν ὁ ἱερεύς, ὅστις ἐφαίνετο  κάτι μελετῶν μέσα του.
> Ἦτον ἕως πενήντα πέντε ἐτῶν ὁ ἱερεύς, μεσαιπολιος, ὑψηλός, ἀκμαῖος καὶ μὲ ἀγαθωτάτην φυσιογνωμίαν. Εἰς τὴν νεότητά του ὑπῆρξε ναυτικός, κι ἐφαίνετο διατηρῶν ἀκόμη λανθανούσας δυνάμεις, ἦτο δὲ τολμηρὸς καὶ ἀκάματος.
> «Τί βοήθεια νὰ τοὺς κάμουνε;» εἶπεν ὁ Πανάγος ὁ μαραγκός. «Ἀπ᾿ τὴ στεριά, ὁ τόπος δὲν πατιέται. Ἐρριξε, ἐρριξε χιόνι, κι ἀκόμα ρίχνει. Χρόνια εἶχε νὰ κάμῃ τέτοια βαρυχειμωνιά. Ὁ Ἅη-Θανασης ἐγιν᾿ ἕνα μὲ τὰ Κάμπια. Ἡ Μυγδαλιὰ δὲν ξεχωρίζει ἀπ᾿ τοῦ Κουρούπη».
>   Ὁ Πανάγος ὠνόμαζε τεσσάρας ἀπεχούσας ἀλλήλων κορυφὰς τῆς νήσου. Ὁ παπα-Φραγκούλης  ἐπανέλαβεν ἐρωτηματικῶς:
> «Κι ἀπ᾿ τὴ θάλασσα, μαστροΠανάγο;» «Ἀπ᾿ τὴ θάλασσα, παπά, τὰ ἴδια καὶ χειρότερα. Γραιολεβάντες δυνατός, φουρτοῦνα, κιαμέτ. Ὅλο καὶ φρεσκάρει. Ξίδι μοναχό. Ποῦ μπορεῖς νὰ ξεμυτίσης ὄξ᾿ ἀπ᾿ τὸ λιμάνι, κατὰ τ᾿ Ἀσπρόνησο!»
> «Ἀπὸ σοφραν τὸ ξέρω, Πανάγο, μὰ ἀπὸ στχβετ;» Ὁ ἱερεὺς ἐπροφερεν οὕτω τοὺς ὅρους Sopra vento καὶ Sotto Vento, ἤτοι τὸ ὑπερήνεμον καὶ ὑπήνεμον, ἐννοῶν εἰδικώτερον τὸ βορειοανατολικὸν καὶ τὸ μεσημβρινοδυτικόν.
> ...

----------


## sonia24

Αυτο το θεμα που ανοιξατε ειναι καταπληκτικο και επειδη λατρευω το διαβασμα, ελπιζω να γεμισει με αποσπασματα που σε ταξιδευουν και να παροτρυνει και αλλους να διαβασουν! Θα ηθελα πολυ να παραθεσω και εγω ενα αποσπασμα απο το πολυ αγαπημενο μου βιβλιο "20000 ΛΕΥΓΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ"¨του Ιουλιου Βερν, αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω κατι τωρα, καθως δεν ειμαι σπιτι για να αντιγραφω 5 πραγματα. Οποιος εχει την ευχερεια να ποσταρει κατι αμεσα...καλοδεχουμενο!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Το βλεπω βεβαια απο μια διαφορετικη προσεγγιση και οχι τοσο απο την πλευρα του ναυτικου, αλλα και παλι νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα "θαλασσινο" βιβλιο...

----------


## photinoula2

> Πόρτο Ρίκο 
> 
> Φιγούρα ξωτική και ταξιδιάρικη 
> στο φως του φεγγαριού ανθίζει πάλι 
> γιατί όλη την ζωή του την εξόδεψε 
> παράφορα γυρεύοντας μιαν άλλη 
> 
> Θυμάμαι σαν παιδί γελούσε και έλεγε 
> στην σέλα ακροβατώντας ποδηλάτου: 
> ...


dear morgan αυτο το καμματι το εχω κανει σταση 
ζωης. γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε 
αξιζει φιλε να υπαρχεις για ενα ονειρο
κι ας ειναι η φωτια του να σε καψει...

----------


## Κυριάκος Μαύρος

*Γραιοτραμουντάνα*
Δεκαοχτώ του Γενάρη του 1916. Ο Πρώτος Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος συνεχιζόταν, όμως Ελλάδα και Ιταλία ήταν ακόμα ουδέτερες. Γενάρης μήνας κι ο άνεμος άρχισε να μαϊνάρει και να πέφτει. Από τα μεσάνυχτα μια παράξενη κι ασυνήθιστη καλοσύνη παρατηρήθηκε στα νερά της Ρόδου. ¶ρχισε να φέγγει κι επικράτησε πλήρης άπνοια. Το φως του πρωινού δυνατό, λαμπερό, ο ουρανός καταγάλανος, κρυστάλλινη η ατμόσφαιρα, η ορατότητα αφάνταστα μεγάλη, τα πάντα ξεχώριζαν πεντακάθαρα. Και η θάλασσα μπουνάτσα, ξεγυάλι, ούτε κυματάκι! Μόνο το κρύο ήταν τσουχτερό, διαολεμένο, τα χέρια δυσκολόπιαναν, τα στόματα άχνιζαν. Φάνταζαν κάτασπρα τα βουνά της Καραμανιάς, τα χιόνια κατέβηκαν ως τη θάλασσα κι οι πρώτες ακτίνες του ήλιου τα έκαναν ν’αστράφτουν, γαλαζόασπρα. 
Μαζεύτηκαν οι πρυμάτσες, σαλπαρίστηκαν οι δυο άγκυρες και ζεστάθηκαν τα ξυλιασμένα κορμιά. Πετάχτηκαν μέσα στη βάρκα οι ναύτες, έπιασαν τα κουπιά και λάμνοντας δυνατά άρχισαν να ρυμουλκούν το καΐκι τους, που ξεφόρτωτο όπως ήταν γλίστρησε έξω από το Μαντράκι της Ρόδου. Στητός στην πρύμνη το τιμόνευε ο Μίχαλος. Στην άπνοια το βαρκάκι συνέχισε με άνεση να ρυμουλκεί το καράβι κι έξω απ’ το λιμάνι. Οι ναύτες που’ταν στα κουπιά ήθελαν να ζεσταθούν, ώσπου έβαλε φωνή ο καπετάνιος. Ανέβηκαν στο σκάφος, ανέβασαν και τη βάρκα, άνοιξαν όλα τα πανιά και περίμεναν ασάλευτοι στην απόλυτη γαλήνη. […]
Στον Μίχαλο δεν άρεσε καθόλου τούτη η χειμωνιάτικη καλοσύνη, ούτε το λαμπερό φως του ήλιου, μήτε η καθαρότητα της ατμόσφαιρας, και προπάντων η έλλειψη υγρασίας. «Τούτα εν' σημάδια Τραμουντάνας, θα την κατεβάσει απόψε ... , το πολύ αύριο», σκέφτηκε. Ψήλωσε καλά ο ήλιος, όταν ο Μαΐστρος κατέβηκε δυνατός, υγρός και σταθερός, ολόιδιος με καλοκαιρινό' έπιασαν ν' αρμενίζουν δευτερόπριμα παραξενεύτηκε όμως που ξεγελάστηκε τόσο, «τρελαθήκανε οι καιροί φαίνεται», παραδέχτηκε. Σα θηρίο γυρόφερνε την κουβέρτα. Ήταν ακόμα αγκρισμένος, δε χώνεψε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο οι Ιταλοί τον πέταξαν έξω από το λιμάνι, στο καταχείμωνο. 
Το μεσημέρι ο άνεμος δυνάμωσε, γύρισε κι έγινε καθαρά δυτικός. ¶ρχισαν να πριμοταξιδεύουν κι η σκούνα έπιασε μια τρελή πορεία. Υστερότερα κατέβασε και μια φουσκοθαλασσιά με ψηλό κύμα. Ευτυχώ; τα σκαστά κύματα ήταν ελάχιστα' δεν έχει χειρότερο πράμα από το σκαστό κύμα άμα το σκάφος πριμοταξιδεύει. Το «Ευαγγελίστρια» όμως δεν είχε κοφτή, ούτε στρογγυλή πρύμη κι έτσι η τάση του να γυρίζει ασταμάτητα η πλώρη με κάθε κύμα που ερχόταν από πίσω και το 'σπρωχνε ήταν λιγότερη. Ήταν αμφίπρωρο σκαρί, η πρύμη του μυτερή σαν της πλώρης, και στα πρίμα μοίραζε το κύμα έτσι όπως έρχουνταν από πίσω. Ο Σάββας με τη λαγουδέρα στο χέρι δυσκολευόταν μα πάλευε με το δυνατό άνεμο και τη φουσκοθαλασσιά, δεν άφηνε το κύμα να τους πλευρίσει. Αυτό όχι μόνο θα τους έβγαζε συνέχεια από την πορεία τους, αλλά υπήρχε και κίνδυνος να μπατάρουν. Είχαν σχεδόν την ίδια ταχύτητα με το κύμα, κοντά οκτώ κόμβους, κι έτσι κανένα κύμα δεν έσκασε, δεν καβάλησε την πρύμη τους. Αφροί όμως από τις κορφές των κυμάτων πετάγουνταν συνέχεια κι έβρεχαν τον τιμονιέρη. «Με έτσι καιρό, αν κρατήσουμε τούτη τη ρότα, σε δυο μέρες θα 'μαστε Κερύνεια», ακούστηκε όλος χαρά ο Σάββας. 
«¶σε την Κερύνεια και βάστα καλά πάνω στον Λεβάντη κι ανοιχτά», απάντησε ο κύρης του κι ύστερα πρόσθεσε: «Μείνε ν' αρμενίζεις μαζί με το ρεύμα της Ρόδου ... , γιαλό να μην μπεις ... , ξέρεις πως το στεριανό ρεύμα πάει ανάποδα, δυτικά ... , δε θέλω να πέσουμε πάνω του». 
Ο ήλιος πήγαινε να δύσει κι ο άνεμος ακόμα βαστούσε ο ίδιος, γερός και σταθερός. Είχαν ανοίξει πολύ κι οι στεριές της Καραμανιάς δε φαίνουνταν. Ο καιρός συνέχιζε φρέσκος, χάθηκε όμως η παγωνιά! Ούτε και τούτο άρεσε στον Μίχαλο, που τώρα παραήταν σκεφτικός κι αναποφάσιστος ... , να γυρίσει γιαλό για να μπορέσει στην ανάγκη να μπει σε κανένα αραξοβόλι ή να συνεχίσει τούτη την πορεία ... , κι άθελά του σκέφτηκε την κουβέντα του γιου του, «αν τον βαστάξει έτσι, σε δυο μέρες θα αράξει στο λιμάνι του, στην Κερύνεια». Δεν ήταν όμως καλοκαίρι κι οι χειμωνιάτικοι καιροί δεν είχαν εμπιστοσύνη. Τον ανησυχούσε η ξηρασία κι ο ξαφνικός θερμός καιρός που τώρα έπιασε να γαρμπινιάρει, να κατεβαίνει από την Αφοική: κι έτρεμε το πάλιωμα των καιρών. «Τρελαθήκανε οι καιροί», έλεγε και ξανάλεγε και ξανάπιασε να μελετά τον ορίζοντα ολόγυρά του. Πρόσεξε πως η ατμόσφαιρα έπιασε να καθαρίζει. 
«ο άνεμος που έπιασε να φυσά, ο Γραίος, είναι δυνατός ..., σύντομα θα τον γυρίσει σε Τραμουντάνα ίσης έντασης», σκέφτηκε. «Καιρός, καιρού δε χαρίζει», του 'λεγε ο θαλασσοδάσκαλος, ο κύρης του. 
Κι άξαφνα φάνηκαν τα χιονισμένα βουνά της Καραμανιάς ζερβά της μάσκας της σκούνας ξεχώρισαν στεριές και νησιά' ένα νησί ψηλό ξεχώριζε πεντακάθαρα. Λίγη ώρα πιο πριν τίποτα δε φαινόταν. Αναγνώρισε με την πρώτη τα νησιά του Καστελλόριζου κι ας ήταν είκοσι πέντε τόσα μίλια ανοιχτά. Και στη στιγμή άλλαξε γνώμη και πορεία! Κατάλαβε πως έπρεπε να βιαστεί, να προσορμιστεί στο πιο κοντινό καταφύγιο! 
«Γιαλό, γύρισε γιαλό, η πλώρη σου πάνω στη Μεγίστη» φώναξε στον τιμονιέρη και με όλη του τη δύναμη χτύπησε την καμπάνα. 
Φερμαρίστηκαν οι σκότες και κουπαστάρισαν στη δεξιά πάντα. Η ταχύτητα της σκούνας ξεπέρασε τώρα τους οκτώ κόμβους, από τα μπούνια ανέβαιναν νερά στην κουβέρτα. Στην πρύμη τους φάνηκαν γλάροι, κοπάδια κοπάδια, να εγκαταλείπουν το πέλαγο, να τραβούν καταβορρά, προς τις στεριές μπροστά από την πλώρη τους ανέφαναν δελφίνια, αυτά να τραβούν αντίθετα κατά το πέλαγο: κόντεψαν μα δεν έμειναν να κολυμπούν μαζί με τη σκούνα όπως άλλες φορές. Έφεραν δυο τρεις βόλτες γύρω τους κι εξαφανίστηκαν, καταπέλαγο μεριά. Δεν αμφέβαλλε πια ο Μίχαλος. 
«Θα τον γυρίσει Τραμουντάνα, γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα», είπε στον εαυτό του.
Έλπιζε να προλάβει, να μην πέσουν οι δυο καιροί μαζί, να πιάσουν να παλεύουν και να τον βάλουν στη μέση. Ήξερε πως τους χειμώνες σε τούτα τα νερά δεν υπάρχουν χειρότερες καταιγίδες σαν πιάσουν να μαλώνουν οι Τραμουντάνες με τους απέναντι καιρούς, τις Όστριες. Δεν είπε όμως τίποτε, σε κανέναν. Βιαζόταν να χωθεί μέσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι της Μεγίστης κι ευχόταν να βρει τόπο να κοστάρει, «το λιμάνι πρέπει να 'ναι γιομάτο» σκέφτηκε• κι ακόμα ήταν σίγουρος πως μέσα στο λιμάνι θα βρίσκονταν και γαλλικά πολεμικά: τα νησιά δεν ήταν τώρα ιταλικά. 
Το Καστελλόριζο στις αρχές του αιώνα ήταν μεγάλη ναυτική δύναμη, είχε κοντά 200 σκάφη. Κάποιοι μιλούσαν για το μεγαλύτερο εμπορικό στόλο στο Αιγαίο. Μα τώρα με τον πόλεμο τα πιο πολλά θα 'ναι στο λιμάνι δεμένα. Από την άλλη, το καρνάγιο του είναι μικρό και δε χωοά: ελάχιστα ισοτόπια' έχει το νησί. 
Νύχτωσε γρήγορα, τ' άστρα που τρεμόπαιζαν στον καθαρό ουρανό φάνηκαν να χαμηλώνουν. Το φεγγάρι στη χάση του, πέντε μέρες ύστερα από την πανσέληνο, δε φάνηκε ακόμα. Αν ο καιρός βαστάξει έτσι, δε θα δυσκολευτεί καθόλου να ελλιμενιστεί. Και δεν έπεσε έξω, λίγο πριν τα μεσάνυχτα περνούσαν ανάμεσα Μεγίστης και Ρω. Ζήτησε και κατέβασαν τον ένα φλόκο και τη μαΐστρα. Ετοίμασαν πρυμάτσες, κρεμάστηκαν οι άγκυρες και στα δυο όκια, η γαλλική σημαία βρέθηκε για πρώτη φορά ν' ανεμίζει στο πλωριό άλμπουρο. 
«Βάστα κοντά στη Μεγίστη, πολύ κοντά στη στεριά ... , κόντεψε καλά, καμιά δεκαριά οργιές, μεν φοάσαι, τα νερά εν' βαθιά ... , και να γυρίζεις όπως γυρίζει κι η στεριά, να την ακολουθάς από δίπλα και κοντά, ... , ως να πάρει την πλώρη σου στο νοτιά». 
«Εντάξει, καπετάνιο, εντάξει, ξέρω, θυμάμαι», απάντησε ο Σάββας. 
Ολόγυρα, καταβορρά, καταλεβάντη, ελάχιστες μόνο οργιές από τη Μεγίστη, ο γιαλός είναι γιομάτος ξερονήσια, ξέρες και υφάλους. Τα περάσματα τρομερά επικίνδυνα και με το φως της μέρας ακόμα. Ξάσπριζαν στην αστροφεγγιά τα βραχονήσια. Οι πανύψηλοι βράχοι της Μεγίστης κατέβαιναν απότομα και γκρεμίζουνταν μέσα στο γιαλό. Ο τιμονιέρης κάτω από το άγρυπνο μάτι του καπετάνιου ακολουθούσε τις οδηγίες που έπαιρνε. Κόντεψαν τη βορεινή πλευρά του νησιού. 
«Λάσκα σκότες ... , κι εσύ τιμονιέρη γύριζε ... , γύριζε, όπως γυρίζει ο κάβος, ακολούθα τη στεριά, θα σε γυρίσει κατανοτιά και θα σε μπάσει στο λιμάνι». 
Πριμοταξίδεψαν για λίγο, προχώρησαν, πέρασαν το κεφάλι του κάβου και φάνηκε σκοτεινός ο μεγάλος ανοιχτός κόλπος. Στο βάθος κατασκότεινο το λιμάνι λόγω πολέμου, μα γιομάτο καράβια. Δάσος τα άλμπουρα, τα ξάρτια τους λαμπύριζαν στην αστροφεγγιά. Έπλεαν ξυστά με τις ακτές, ζερβά τους μικρονήσια. Με το που γύρισαν κατανοτιά, ευτύς ο άνεμος κατέβηκε από στεριά μεριά κι έπεσε σχεδόν κάθετα πάνω στα πανιά. Ξαναφέρμαραν τις σκότες και ζερβοκουπαστάρισε η σκούνα, η πλώρη της γυρισμένη στο νοτιά, στην μπούκα του μεγάλου λιμανιού.
Κουτσουρεμένο το φεγγάρι, φάνηκε ν' ανατέλλει πάνω από τα χιονισμένα βουνά της Τουρκιάς. Βρίσκουνταν στην πλατιά μπούκα του λιμανιού, έχοντας ζερβά τους το φάρο κάτω από τον πανύψηλο κοφτό σιδερόβραχο να κρέμεται στο χάος κατακόκκινος. Στη μέση του, σημάδι αλάνθαστο, λαξεμένος, καμιά πενηνταριά οργιές πάνω από το νερό, χρύσιζε κι έλαμπε στο φως του φεγγαριού ο πανάρχαιος Λυκιακός Τάφος. Αντίκρυ η βραχοπλαγιά κατεβαίνει απαλά και σβήνει μέσα στο νερό. Πίσω, στις πάντες, ολόγυρα η πόλη. Χιλιάδες τα σπίτια, χτισμένα αμφιθεατρικά, το ένα κάτω από το άλλο, κατρακυλούν ως το γιαλό' παραπίσω ξανά πανύψηλοι κάθετοι βράχοι. Στη μέση, στην καρδιά του νησιού, το μεγάλο απάνεμο λιμάνι, ολόιδιο με κρατήρα ηφαιστείου. 
Παράξενος τόπος, κι ακόμα παραπάνω παράξενοι οι Καστελλοριζιανοί, κοντά 12.000, κι όλοι οι αρσενικοί να 'ναι θαλασσινοί. Χιλιάδες χρόνια επιμένουν πεισματικά πάνω σε τούτο τον ξερόβραχο, χωρίς χώμα, δίχα νερό, χωρίς καμιά βρύση, μήτε έστω κι ένα πηγάδι' κανένας ποτέ δεν έσπειρε, ποτέ δε θέρισε! Κι όμως τα καταφέρνουν κι επιβιώνουν μαζεύοντας τα βροχόνερα κι έχοντας στενές επαφές με τους απέναντι αδερφούς τους, από τα πανάρχαια χρόνια. Τώρα όμως για πρώτη φορά με τον πόλεμο κόπηκαν οι επαφές, ξέκοψαν με τους απέναντι, με τους συγγενείς. Θαλασσοπέρασμα σημαντικό τούτος ο ξερόβραχος και τώρα όπως παλιά, από τα χρόνια της ελληνικής ναυσιπλοΐας, από τα χρόνια της Ρότας του Λεβάντη! Κι ούλοι πέρασαν από πάνω του. Τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια άλλαξε τέσσερις αφέντες ... , Τούρκους ... , Έλληνες ... , Ιταλούς ... , Γάλλους! Τίποτε όμως δεν άγγιξε τους Καστελλοριζιανούς, έμειναν βράχοι ασάλευτοι, ελληνορθόδοξοι, πάνω στον ξερόβραχο με το αλμυρό θαλασσινό νερό να τους περιβάλλει και να ζουν απ' αυτό και μόνο από αυτό. 
Κόπηκε ο άνεμος, σταμάτησε να φυσά και τούτο δεν ήταν απρόσμενο για τον καπετάνιο. Η σκούνα ίσιωσε, μα συνέχισε ν' αρμενίζει, με τη φόρα που είχε. Τότε ακούστηκαν το κύματα που πρωτοχτύπησαν έξω στα ξερονήσια και στο φάρο. Ήταν τα κύματα της Γραιοτραμουντάνας που κατέβαινε από τις ακτές της Τουρκιάς κι ας ήταν τόσο κοντά. Ύστερα ακούστηκε ο άνεμος να σφυρά και να κατεβαίνει από τα βορειοανατολικά. Τα ξερονήσια μπροστά από την μπούκα προστάτευαν το λιμάνι, κύμα ζωντανό δεν μπορούσε να μπει, όμως η αναιρούσα που έπιασε ήταν τρομερή. 
Όλοι οι μόλοι, όλες οι γωνιές του μεγάλου λιμανιού γιομάτες καράβια' καταλεβάντη μεριά ένα μεγάλο γαλλικό πολεμικό πλοίο. Στη μέση του λιμανιού τα νερά είναι πολύ βαθιά, όμως στη δυτική μεριά τα νερά είν' ρηχά, κι εδώ τίποτα δεν μπορεί να κοστάρει. Αγκυροβόλησαν ανάμεσα στ' άλλα καράβια, κατέβασαν τη βάρκα, κουβάλησαν κι έριξαν άγκυρα και στην πρύμη. Ο καπετάνιος θέλησε να πρυμνοδετήσει το καράβι για να μην αλωνίζει μέσα στο λιμάνι. Την ίδια ώρα από παντού, από τους μόλους, απ' όλα τα καράβια ακούγονταν φωνές όλοι έτρεχαν να τσεκάρουν, να δέσουν, ν' ασφαλίσουν τα πλεούμενα. 
«Μόλις που την προλάβαμε» είπε ο Χαλκίδης. 
«Απόψε θα τη βγάλουμε στο πόδι, να ξημερώσει ο Θεός και βλέπουμε» είπε με το που νετάρισαν ο καπετάνιος. 
¶ρχισε να ροδίζει κι η Γραιοτραμουντάνα ήταν στο φόρτε της, τα αφρισμένα κύματα σκούλιζαν τα ξερονήσια μπροστά από την μπούκα του λιμανιού. Κανένας δεν έκλεισε μάτι, η αναιρούσα δεν τους άφησε, όλη τη νύχτα. Ξημέρωνε κι ο Μίχαλος ακόμα γυρόφερνε στην κουβέρτα, όταν άκουσε να τον φωνάζουν. 
«Καπτάν Μίχαλεεε ... ». 
«Μπάρμπα Φώτη», απάντησε ο Μίχαλος μέσα από την καμπίνα του, κατάλαβε τη φωνή και βγήκε στην κουβέρτα. «Καλωσορίσατεεε», ξανακούστηκε η ίδια φωνή. 
Μια σαπιόβαρκα ανέφανε να πλευρίζει κλεφτάτα τη σκούνα. 
Έγειρε, απίθωσε τη μέση του στην κουπαστή του καραβιού του ο Μίχαλος, κρεμάστηκε έξω κι άπλωσε το χέρι στον άλλο που στεκόταν χαμηλά μέσα στη βάρκα. Τα χέρια έσμιξαν με δύναμη, η χειραψία παρατεταμένη.
«Λίγο κοιμάμαι πια ... , σεργιάνιζα στο μόλο ... , πρόσεξα το καράβι να μπουκάρει ... , κατάλαβα την πλώρη σου». 
«Στέκεις καλά, θωρώ μπορείς ακόμα να τραβάς κουπί. .. , έλα να σε βοηθήσω ν' ανέβεις», του 'πε ο Μίχαλος. 
«Δε γίνεται, θα φωνάζουν οι φραγκόσποροι, τούτοι είναι αγροίκοι, δεν είναι σαν τους Ιταλούς» είπε κι έμεινε να κοιτάζει τον Σάββα που ήρτε και στάθηκε κάτω από το φανό, δίπλα στον κύρη του. «Σίγουρα γιος σου, δε θέλει ρώτημα, ολόιδιο το σκαρί σας» πιστοποίησε ο γερο Φώτης δείχνοντας τον Σάββα. 
Παλιός γνώριμος, από την εποχή του κύρη του κι αυτός. Γέρος πια, ξεμπαρκάρισε κι άραξε στο νησί του, στο Καστελλόριζο, στον τόπο που τον γέννησε, για ν' αφήσει τα κόκαλά του. Έτσι όπως κάμνουν όλοι οι ναυτικοί, έτσι ακριβώς όπως είχε κάμει κάποτε και ο Οδυσσέας. 
Δεν είχε άδικο ο μπάρμπα Φώτης, την ίδια στιγμή μια βάρκα έφυγε από το πολεμικό πλοίο, ήρτε και πλεύρισε το «Ευαγγελίστρια». Καμιά δεκαριά ναύτες σαλτάρισαν πάνω στη σκούνα κι άρχισαν να την ερευνούν. Ανακάτωσαν τα πάντα, τίποτα δεν άφησαν ασήκωτο, μα ούτε και βρήκαν τίποτα το παράνομο. Ο καπετάνιος εξήγησε πως έπιασαν λιμάνι για να γλιτώσουν την κακοκαιρία και πρόσθεσε: «Θα μείνουμε ως να μαϊνάρει ο καιρός». 
«Και κανένας να μη βγει στη στεριά» ήταν η διαταγή του Φράγκου αξιωματικού. Φεύγοντας φώναξαν και στο γερο Φώτη να απομακρυνθεί. Στράφηκε αυτός στους Γάλλους και ρώτησε στα ελληνικά, φωναχτά, αν θέλουν τίποτε. 
«Στεγνά κάρβουνα, τίποτε άλλο», απάντησε κοιτάζοντας ψηλά τα ξάρτια ο Μίχαλος. 
«Δυσκολόβρετα, οι απέναντι είναι τώρα οχτροί, μα ας είναι καλά οι κοντραμπατζήδες» μουρμούρισε ο γέρος κι έπιασε τα κουπιά. 
Πέρασε το μεσημέρι κι ο καιρός μαϊνάρει κομμάτι και μπόρεσαν να ξαπλώσουν, να ξεκουραστούν. Τα μεσάνυχτα όμως η Γραιοτραμουντάνα ξανάβαλε πάνω. Ήρτε το άλλο μεσημέρι και πάλι ξαναμαΐναρε.
«Λοιπόν κατάλαβες;» ρώτησε το γιο του ο Μίχαλος. «Όχι» έγνεψε εκείνος, με το κεφάλι του. 
«Έτσι θα τον κρατήσει βρε. Μεσάνυχτα μπούκαρε, μεσάνυχτα θα ξαναφορτσάρει ... , και τα μεσημέρια θα μαϊνάρει ... , τρεις, τέσσερις, πέντε μέρες ... ». 
«Για την Τραμουντάνα μιλάς;», «Όχι, για το φεγγάρι ... ». 
«Μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο, από του να περιμένουμε;» διερωτήθηκε ο γιος. 
«Δε λες ευτυχώς που προλάβαμε και μπουκάραμε στο λιμάνι!» μπήκε στην κουβέντα ο Χαλκίδης. 
«Καλά, έξω στη στεριά δε θα βγούμε, να δούμε κανένα φίλο, να περπατήσουμε λίγο να ξεμουδιάσουμε;» ρώτησε ο Ποέρος. 
«Όχι ... » απάντησε ξερά ο καπετάνιος και πρόσθεσε «φασαρίες με τους Γάλλους δε θέλω, αυτοί κουμαντάρουν εδώ, είναι και ζόρικοι ... , ξεχνάτε πως έχουμε πόλεμο;». 
Το βράδυ σαν κλέφτης ο γερο Φώτης κόντεψε με το βαρκάκι του τη σκούνα και τους πέταξε μέσα μισή σακούλα κάρβουνα. Ξημέρωσε και ξανάρταν οι Γάλλοι, πρόσταξαν να τραβηχτεί η σκούνα πιο βαθιά, στο κατάκωλο' του λιμανιού. Δεν άρεσε στον Μίχαλο, μα δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κι αλλιώς. Στήθηκε άλλη επιχείρηση, με βάρκες και βιραρίσματα με σκοινιά, με άγκυρες για να μετακινηθεί πιο μέσα η σκούνα. 
Κατά το μεσημέρι, ανάμεσα στους αφρούς της μπούκας του λιμανιού, ανέφανε φορτσάτο να μπουκάρει άλλο πολεμικό. Μούγκριζαν οι ατμομηχανές του, οι καπνοί που έβγαιναν από τα φουγάρα του έπνιξαν το νησί. Τα κατάφερε και διπλοκόσταρε πάνω στο άλλο, στον ανατολικό μόλο. Διαλύθηκαν οι καπνοί και στη στιγμή οι μόλοι του λιμανιού γέμισαν με ναύτες. Την ίδια όμως ώρα οι Καστελλοριζιανοί άρχισαν να φεύγουν, να εγκαταλείπουν όπως όπως τα σπίτια τους. ¶ντρες, γυναίκες, παιδιά, φοβισμένες μανάδες με τα μωρά στην αγκαλιά, έτρεχαν να κρυφτούν μέσα στις βαθιές βραχοσπηλιές και στους πανάρχαιους λαξευτούς τάφους γύρω από την πόλη. Κάτεχαν πως οι Τούρκοι από απέναντι θ' άρχιζαν να βομβαρδίζουν το λιμάνι, ήταν σίγουροι πως πρόσεξαν το γαλλικό πολεμικό την ώρα που έμπαινε. 
Δεν άργησαν ν' ακουστούν οι πρώτες κανονιές από το Κας, από τις απέναντι ακτές της Λυκίας. Απέχουν μόνο ένα μίλι και τώρα, όπως και τότε! Απάντησαν κι οι Γάλλοι με τα κανόνια τους. Στην αρχή οι τούρκικες οβίδες έπεφταν κι έσπαζαν τους ψηλούς βράχους πίσω από τα σπίτια του λιμανιού, τα κομμάτια τους πετάγουνταν ψηλά, κι ούλο το νησί τρανταζόταν. Το κακό σταμάτησε για λίγο, μα ξανάρχισε, με τις βολές τώρα να χαμηλώνουν και να πέφτουν πάνω στα σπίτια. Νύχτωνε κι οι φωτιές ανέβηκαν ψηλά. Οβίδες έπεσαν και μέσα στο λιμάνι, τα νερά πετάγονταν κι έπεφταν με παφλασμό. Χτυπήθηκαν και καράβια! Μια οβίδα έσκασε στην κουβέρτα της διπλανής σκούνας και το καράβι διαλύθηκε. Κομμάτια του έπεσαν και πάνω στο «Ευαγγελίστρια», κι ό,τι απόμεινε χάθηκε κάτω από τα νερά. Στη στιγμή από τον τόπο που 'ταν αραγμένο το καστελλοριζιανό σκαρί, ακούστηκαν φωνές. Βούτηξε ο Σάββας με τον Χαλκίδη στα παγωμένα νερά κι άρπαξαν αυτόν που φώναζε. Τον ανέβασαν στο δικό τους καράβι και περιποιήθηκαν τα τραύματά του, όσο μπορούσαν. Ήταν κι άλλος ένας μαζί του, όμως στο σκοτάδι δεν τον βρήκαν, όσο κι αν έψαξαν. 
Ξημέρωσε ο Θεός κι οι καταστροφές στα σπίτια και στα καράβια φάνηκαν αλλού λίγες κι αλλού πολλές, μα όλες πάνω στους τόπακες. Τα δυο γαλλικά πολεμικά πλοία διπλοπλευρισμένα βρίσκονταν στη θέση τους άθικτα. Βρέθηκε σκοτωμένος κι ο ναύτης της διπλανής σκούνας, τόπακας κι αυτός, Λαζαρή τον φώναζαν. 
Με την ανατολή του ήλιου έπιασε αντίθετος δυνατός άνεμος, Γαρμπής. Κατέβαινε μπουρίνια μπουρίνια από τη νοτιοδυτική πλευρά του νησιού, εκεί που χαμηλώνουν τα βραχόβουνα. Τεζαρίστηκαν οι πρυμάτσες σ' όλα τα καράβια, το σκόρσο τώρα έπεφτε πάνω στις πρυμάτσες. Στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα οι δυο αντίθετοι καιροί έπιασαν να μαλώνουν, ο ένας ήθελε να καταπιεί τον άλλο. Ο άνεμος του Γαρμπή ήταν δυνατός, κατέβαινε με μπουρί νια εκείνος της Γραιοτραμουντάνας αδύναμος, μα όπως πάντα το κύμα του θεόρατο. Μάλωναν όλη τη μέρα και λίγο πριν πέσει το σκοτάδι νικήθηκε η Γραιοτραμουντάνα, τα κύματά της σταμάτησαν να σκουλίζουν τα ξερονήσια έξω από το λιμάνι. Ο άνεμος που έμεινε να κατεβαίνει από τη νοτιοδυτική μεριά του νησιού σταμάτησε να μπουρινιάζει και σταθεροποιήθηκε, δυνατός Γαρμπής. Κρατήθηκε έτσι δυο ολόκληρες μέρες. Ύστερα όμως το κύμα ξανάπιασε να κατεβαίνει από την Καραμανιά, δίχα άνεμο. Ήταν μια σκέτη Ξεροτραμουντάνα, επέστρεψε, κατανίκησε κι έσβησε τον Γαρμπή. Το κύμα της ψηλό, θεόρατο, ερχόταν από παντού κι η αναιρούσα μέσα στο λιμάνι ήταν τώρα χειρότερη. 
Την παράλλη μέρα, ξημερώματα της 28 του Γενάρη, 191ό, οι γαλλικές αρχές του λιμανιού διάταξαν το «Ευαγγελίστρια» και δυο άλλα καράβια να εγκαταλείψουν το λιμάνι. Η μοίρα της Ρόδου εμφανίστηκε κι εδώ. Αρνήθηκε ο Μίχαλος. 
«Είναι Ξεροτραμουντάνα, άνεμος δε φυσά, η θάλασσα φουσκωμένη, ανακατωμένη, τούτο τον καιρό κανένα ιστιοφόρο δεν μπορεί να τον αρμενίσει κι ύστερα πώς θα κινηθώ, να βγω από το λιμάνι ... », εξήγησε στο Γάλλο αξιωματικό. 
«Θα σε ρυμουλκήσω με το ζόρι έξω από το λιμάνι ... , αν δε φύγεις σε μια ώρα», ξεκαθάρισε εκείνος. 
Δεν κουνήθηκε, τίποτα δεν έκαμε, μήτε και πίστεψε στα λόγια του Γάλλου αξιωματικού. 
«Μπλοφάρουν οι φραγκόσποροι, μ' έτσι καιρό κανένα καράβι δεν αρμενίζει» εξήγησε στο πλήρωμα που ανήσυχο μαζεύτηκε στην κουβέρτα. 
Κι όμως πάνω στην ώρα το γαλλικό πολεμικό αμόλησε τους κάβους του και κινήθηκε προ το μέρος τους. Έφερε μια βόλτα κι άρχισε ξυστά να τους πλησιάζει από την πρύμη. Κι ο Μίχαλος κατάλαβε πως δεν μπλόφαραν και το χειρότερο, δεν είχε καιρό να σαλπάρει τις δυο άγκυρες που τον κρατούσαν φουνταρισμένο. Το γαλλικό πλοίο τους πλεύρισε και πέταξε έναν κάβο στην πλώρη της σκούνας.
«Διάλεξε ... » του φώναξαν με τηλεβόα, «πάρε τον κάβο ή πας ίσια κάτω στον πάτο». 
«Αρχίστε να σαλπάρετε την πλωριά άγκυρα» πρόσταξε ο Μίχαλος το λοστρόμο πριν πιάσει τον κάβο που του πέταξαν από το γαλλικό πολεμικό. «Να κοπούν οι πρυμάτσες και το σκοινί της πρυμιάς άγκυρας» φώναξε στους άλλους. 
Έτρεξαν όσο πιο σβέλτα μπορούσαν κι εκτέλεσαν τη διαταγή. 
Ο Μίχαλος βοηθούσε τον Αναστάση, που άρχισε με το βαρούλκο να φέρνει μέσα την καδένα της άγκυρας. Η πρύμη νετάρισε γρήγορα, εκεί δούλεψε το τσεκούρι. Κατάλαβαν πως ο Φράγκος καπετάνιος του σιδεροβάπορου δε θα περίμενε ούτε στιγμή κι ο Μίχαλος ήθελε να περισώσει τη μεγάλη, την πλωριά άγκυρα, που 'ταν φουνταρισμένη. Το πολεμικό κινήθηκε με ταχύτητα, έκαμε να προσπεράσει τη σκούνα, μα άξαφνα ακινητοποιήθηκε δίπλα από την πλώρη τους. Οι ατμοί που πετούσαν τα φουγάρα του σκούλισαν τ' άρμενα της σκούνας. Ξανάβαλε μπρος, τούτη τη φορά αργά, ώσπου τέντωσε το σκοινί που 'χε πιάσει ο Μίχαλος. 
Με το που τέντωσε όμως ο κάβος που τους ρυμουλκούσε, ο Φράγκος ξαναφούλαρε τις ατμομηχανές του κι ο Αναστάσης, από την πλώρη, φώναξε: 
«Η άγκυρα ξεπάτωσεεε ... ». 
Συνέχισαν να σαλπάρουν την καδένα της ώσπου η άγκυρα ανέβηκε και σφηνώθηκε στο όκιο. Κατάφεραν και τη γλίτωσαν. Το πολεμικό κωλόσερνε τη σκούνα σαν πατσαβούρα, την τιμόνευε με τη λαγουδέρα στο χέρι ο Σάββας. Ξεμπούκαραν με ταχύτητα από το λιμάνι κι ένα τρελό σκαμπανέβασμα άρχισε κόντρα στα ψηλά κύματα. Πέρασαν ανάμεσα στα δυο ξερονήσια που φάνταζαν μεγάλα ψωμιά κι άρχισαν να ξανοίγονται ανάμεσα Στρογγύλης και Μεγίστης. 
Θηρίο ανήμπορο ο Μίχαλος, στεκόταν στην πλώρη, με το μεγάλο τσεκούρι στο χέρι. Το πολεμικό δε σταμάτησε να τους ρυμουλκεί κι ο Σάββας όλο κι έστριβε ζερβά την πλώρη της σκούνας για να μην μπλέξει το μπαστούνι πάνω στο χοντρό τεντωμένο κάβο που τους ρυμουλκούσε. Τριζοκοπούσε η διπλή πίντα της πλώρης, το σκόρσο ήταν τρομερό κι ο Μίχαλος έτρεμε να μην τους διπλώσει το μπαστούνι, να μην ξεκολλήσει όλη η πλώρη. Ο Φράγκος καπετάνιος έτρεχε ολοταχώς με όλη τη δύναμη που του 'διναν οι δυο ατμομηχανές του, θα 'λεγε κανείς πως προσπαθούσε να βουλιάξει το ιστιοφόρο! 
Συνεχίστηκε η τρελή πορεία κατανοτιά, τα δυο σκάφη σκαμπανέβαζαν στη φουσκοθαλασσιά. Και τότε ο Μίχαλος κατάλαβε πως η σκούνα δε θ' άντεχε άλλο το σκόρσο, θα ξεκολλούσε η πλώρη! Σήκωσε ψηλά το τσεκούρι κι έδωσε μια στο σκοινί που τους ρυμουλκούσε. Κόπηκε κι ελευθερώθηκε η σκούνα. Με τη φόρα που είχαν αρμένισαν δυο τρία λεπτά κι ύστερα η πάντα τους στράφηκε στον καιρό. Έμειναν να σκαμπανεβάζουν, να λαγκοδέρνουν, ανάμεσα στα κύματα της Ξεροτραμουντάνας. 
Το γαλλικό πολεμικό έδωσε βόλτα και γύρισε καταπάνω τους, προς στιγμή φάνηκε πως θα τους εμβολίσει. Πέρασε προκλητικά ξυστά από δίπλα, το κύμα που σήκωσε τους κατάβρεξε κι έκανε τη σκούνα να σκαμπανεβάσει επικίνδυνα. Το σιδεροβάπορο έπλεε τώρα ολοταχώς, με φανερή κατεύθυνση το λιμάνι της Μεγίστης. Περνούσε ανάμεσα στα Ψωμιά, τα δυο ξερονήσια, όταν οι Τούρκοι από την απέναντι στεριά άρχισαν να του βάλλουν με τα κανόνια 
τους.
Τα κύματα χτυπούσαν με μανία τα πλευρά της ξυλάρμενης σκούνας κι ανέβαιναν στην κουβέοτα: το απότομο σκαμπανέβασμα ταρακουνούσε, τράνταζε τ' άλμπουρα. Σαν τρελοί βιάστηκαν να κάμουν πανιά κι ας ήταν λιγοστός κι αδύναμος ο αέρας. Έπρεπε να κινηθεί, να ορτσάρει το σκάφος, έστω και λίγο, για ν' ακούει στο τιμόνι. ¶νοιξαν το πρυμιό πανί και τους δυο φλόκους. ¶ψυχα τα πανιά έπαιζαν, ώρες ώρες όμως ψευτοφούσκωναν και το σκάφος ορτσάριζε κομμάτι. Και ο Σάββας κατάφερε, μπόρεσε και γύρισε την πλώρη του πάνω στο κύμα, καταβορρά. Δεν τόλμησαν να σηκώσουν τη μαΐστρα, τα τραντάγματα ήταν τρομερά και σίγουρα η μακριά ξύλινη αντένα της δε θ' άντεχε, θα έσπαζε. 
Βρέθηκαν να σκαμπανεβάζουν αναπάντεχα, απροετοίμαστοι, στο πέλαγο ανάμεσα στα ψηλά κύματα της Ξεροτραμουντάνας. Με τον άνεμο αδύναμο, το σκάφος στη φουσκοθαλασσιά γύριζε κι έπιανε να μποτζάοει επικίνδυνα, όσο κι αν προσπαθούσε ο τιμονιέρης. Το πλήρωμα αγωνιζόταν να βουλώσει τη μεγάλη μπουκαπόρτα του αμπαριού, να τριπλοδέσει τη βάρκα, να σφίξει τους συνδέσμους, να δέσει γερά τη μοναδική πια άγκυρα και να καθαρίσει την κουβέρτα από ό,τι δεν ήταν μόνιμα φιξαρισμένο. Τίποτε δεν έπρεπε να αφεθεί να κουτρουβαλά στην κουβέρτα. Χρειαζόταν σβελτάδα κι οι ανακατωμένες θάλασσες έκαναν κάθε τους κίνηση δέκα φορές πιο δύσκολη και τη δουλειά κοπιαστική. Η κούραση δεν τους λύγισε, τα 'φτιαξαν όλα με ανείπωτη αποφασιστικότητα και τέλειωσαν δίχα ν' αφήοουν τίποτε λάσκο στην τύχη. Πάλευαν για το καράβι και τη ζωή τους. Κοντραριζόταν η σκούνα με τα ψηλά κύματα και, το χειρότερο, συνέχισε ο άνεμος αδύναμος, τα πανιά δε φούσκωναν, δε δούλευαν καλά. Τα κύματα σωστά βουνά κατέβαιναν με δύναμη απ' ούλες τις μεριές της χιονισμένης Καραμανιάς κι η σκούνα χανόταν, κατέβαινε μέσα στ' αυλάκια των κυμάτων, ανέβαινε στις κορυφές και ξαναχανόταν. Και τα τραντάγματα ασταμάτητα και πάντα να υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να σπάσει, να διπλωθεί κανένα άλμπουρο. Όλοι κρατιούνται στην κουβέρτα, βρεμένοι ως το κόκαλο, με τη θερμοκρασία κοντά στο μηδέν, έτοιμοι όμως να τρέξουν όπου χρειαστεί. Κι ο Σάββας ακούραστο θηρίο, κατάφερνε έστω και δύσκολα να γυρίζει την πλώρη του ασταμάτητα πάνω στο κύμα, να το καβαλά συνέχεια. Ο καπετάνιος πρόσεξε ένα μεγάλο κύμα να 'ρχεται καταπάνω τους από Γραίο μεριά κι ολοένα να ψηλώνει. Πρόλαβε και γύρισε την πλώρη πάνω του ο Σάββας, το καβαλίκεψε και σηκώθηκε ψηλά η σκούνα και τότε ο Μίχαλος πρόσεξε πως βρίσκονταν απέναντι από τη Στρογγύλη, είχαν ανοίξει αρκετά. 
Όλοι οι ναυτικοί, άθελά τους, άλλοι λίγες κι άλλοι πολλές φορές, βρέθηκαν στην ανάγκη να τα δώσουν όλα για να κρατήσουν το σκάφος τους στην επιφάνεια της αφρισμένης θάλασσας, να το γλιτώσουν, να σώσουν έτσι και τη ζωή τους. Κι ο Μίχαλος κατάλαβε πως εδώ που άθελά του είχε φτάσει, δεν μπορούσε να γυρίσει πίσω, μα ούτε και μπορούσε να χαράξει και ν' ακολουθήσει μια συγκεκριμένη πορεία! Έπρεπε απλώς ν' αγωνιστεί με τα όλα του, να κρατηθεί στον αφρό, αρμενίζοντας στ' ανοιχτά ... , να πελαγοδρομεί κι όπου τον βγάλει ... Ολόκληρη η επιφάνεια της θάλασσας είχε τεθεί σε κίνηση, όλος ο γιαλός είχε ανακατωθεί. Τα κύματα μανιασμένα όλο και μεγάλωναν. Ξεκινούν από πάνω, από την Καραμανιά. Το ένα σπρώχνει το άλλο κι όλο θεριεύουν, κουτρουβαλούν και κατρακυλούν κατακάτω, κατανοτιά, παρασύροντας μαζί τους και τη σκούνα. Κοίταζε ο Μίχαλος τ' αφρισμένο πέλαγο, μα τώρα είχε κι άλλη έγνοια. Αγωνιούσε να μην τον ξεσύρουν στην Όστρια, στις αφρικανικές κόστες. Κόντεψε τον τιμονιέρη. 
«Όσο σου επιτρέπει το κύμα, με όλη τη δύναμη του κορμιού και της ψυχής σου, προσπάθα να γυρίζεις με κάθε ευκαιρία την πλώρη σου στον Γραίο ... ». 
Ήθελε από την άλλη να θωρεί τις κόστες της Καραμανιάς, να ξέρει πού βρίσκεται κι ακόμα ακόμα να τραβά όσο μπορεί, όσο γίνεται ανατολικά. Αν δεν είχε πόλεμο, ήξερε χίλιους απάνεμους κόρφους για να μπηχτεί να γλιτώσει. Κι η Καραμανιά ήταν αντίκρυ, τόσο κοντά, γιομάτη με πάνορμους, με απάνεμους κόρφους που απαγκιάζουν όλους τους καιρούς, ακόμα και τις Τραμουντάνες. 
Αρμένιζαν, θαλασσοδρομούσαν όλη τη μέρα, σκαμπανεβάζοντας ασταμάτητα, με τα κύματα να χτυπούν τη σκούνα απ' όλες τις πλευρές κι όλα να τριζοκοπούν. Έμειναν καρφωμένοι στην κουβέρτα, έτοιμοι να τρέξουν όπου χρειαστεί, μουσκεμένοι ως το κόκαλο. Και το τιμόνιασμα της λαγουδέρας δύσκολο, το σκαρί έπρεπε να γυρίζει ασταμάτητα δεξόζερβα, να καβαλικά το κάθε κύμα απ' όποια κατεύθυνση κι αν ερχόταν! Δυο ναύτες μάχουνταν να την κουμαντάρουν μαζί, και δύσκολα, πολύ δύσκολα τα κατάφερναν. Πλάκωσε παγωμένη η νύχτα, το σκοτάδι πηχτό! Ούλα ανάποδα, ούλα κόντρα. Αύριο θα φανεί το καινούργιο φεγγάρι…, τι φεγγάρι, μια γραμμή δηλαδή. Αναγκάστηκε ο καπετάνιος να βάλει άνθρωπο στην πλώρη, να παρατηρά στην αστροφεγγιά τα κύματα που σηκώνουνταν, να προειδοποιά εκείνους στο τιμόνι πίσω στην πρύμη. 
Ξημέρωνε η 29 του Γενάρη.  ...


- _Αντρέας Κελέσης_ ( 2008 ) Ναυτικά κιάλια: Ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα (σελ. 221-236), Εκδόσεις ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ, (ISBN: 978-360-762352-2)

----------


## a.molos

Σαν σήμερα, πάνε 34 χρόνια, πέθανε ( ταξιδεψε για πάντα ) αυτός που με τα ποιήματα του, μας ταξιδευει ακόμη, μας κάνει να ονειρευόμαστε, ακόμη-ακόμη και να κλαίμε ( το κλάμα δείχνει οτι ακόμη υπάρχουν αισθήματα στην αναίσθητη εποχή μας). Η απώλεια του για όλους εμάς, τους ιδανικούς και ανάξιους εραστές, είναι δυσαναπλήρωτη. Ο Καββαδίας θα ζεί για πάντα μέσα μας. Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για τα ταξίδια που έχουμε όλοι κάνει μέσα από βιβλία της λογοτεχνίας.
Πλοία, ταξίδια, άνθρωποι, συνήθειες καταγεγραμένες με ένα τρόπο ξεχωριστό και χαρακτηριστικό για κάθε λογοτέχνη.

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με έναν σημαντικό λογοτέχνη, λίγο ξεχασμένο στις μέρες μας, *τον Αντρέα Καραντώνη*.
Το ταξίδι μας ξεκινά με το βιβλίο του *"Ελληνικοί Χώροι"*, στο οποίο υπάρχουν εξαιρετικές καταγραφές από τα ταξίδια του.
Στον πρόλογο του βιβλίου σημειώνει, μεταξύ άλλων:

_" ....Το τριγύρισμα μέσα στους χώρους τους ελληνικούς, χώρους από στεριές, βουνά και νησόσπαρτερς θάλασσες, έχει τόσα αναμνηστικά ζωής, ψυχής, ανθρωπιάς, φύσης και τέχνης να μας δώσει. Τόσες μνήμες, που μ' αυτές είναι δεμένη η σημερινή ζωή μας, η μοίρα μας, το αύριό μας. Ένα τέτοιο δειγματολόγιο από τέτοια αναμνηστικά είναι κι αυτό το βιβλίο ...."

_Ξεκινάμε με ένα απόσπασμα στο οποίο ο Αντρέας Καραντώνης περιγράφει ένα ταξίδι στην Αίγινα με το περίφημο* "Πίνδος"* του *καπτα-Γιάννη του Τρίπου.*
Το απόσμασμα αποτελεί ένα είδος συνέντευξης με τον καπτα-Γιάννη τον Τρίπο, _"ιδιοκτήτη του "Πίνδος" και της "Μάχης", ο οποίος ενσαρκώνει το θαλάσσιο πνεύμα του Σαρωνικού".

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον paroskayak, τον aegina, τον Nicholas Peppas,  τον_ _Ellinis__, τον Νίκο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Leo, τον Appia 1978, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Karystos, τον Gregory, τον vinman, τον Avenger, τον Καπετάν-Αντρέα, τον polyka, τον Ben Bruce, τον Trakman, τον Rocinante,  και σε όλους τους φίλους.

_Ταξίδι με το Πίνδος.jpg

Ταξίδι με το Πίνδος ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Το θέμα που άνοιξε ο φίλος Αντώνης είναι καταπληκτικό! Όπως καταπληκτικό είναι και το απόσπασμα που παραθέτει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!

Να βάλω κι εγώ λοιπόν το λιθαράκι μου. Και θα το βάλω από ένα βιβλίο μάλλον καθόλου ναυτικό, ξεκινά όμως με όμορφες θαλασσινές εικόνες. 
Κάπου εκεί στον Πειραιά θα ήταν πριν από χρόνια, εκεί που σήμερα απολαμβάνουμε αγαπημένα βαπόρια να μπαινοβγαίνουν, όταν ένας ώριμος άντρας, με το μόχθο της ζωής ζωγραφισμένο πάνω του, έψαχνε μια ευκαρία για να κατηφορίσει στη Μεγαλόνησο. Όπως λέει και το τραγούδι:  

"_Συναντηθήκανε δυο φίλοι, εις τον Περαία μια φορά,
τον έναν λέγαν Καζαντζάκη, τον άλλο λέγανε Ζορμπά..."

_Αφού λοιπόν ταξιδέψουμε στον Πειραιά της εποχής εκείνης μέσα από την εκπληκτική πένα του Καζαντζάκη, ή του "_καλαμαρά_" για το Ζορμπά, οι δύο φίλοι επιβιβάζονται στο βαπόρι που θα τους μεταφέρει στην Κρήτη.

Το τραγούδι περιγράφει καλύτερα από μένα τη συνέχεια:

"_Και βάζουν πλώρα για την Κρήτη, με φεγγαράκι και βοριά, 
να βρούνε τάχατες λιγνίτη, μ' αυτοί γυρεύαν λευτεριά..._"

Πάνω στο βαπόρι περιγράφονται οι στιγμές που αποτυπώθηκαν μέσα μου και πραγματικά όταν το διάβαζα με κάναν και μένα επιβάτη του βαποριού. Σκηνές απλές, με ανθρώπους να υπομένουν τις ατέλειωτες ώρες του ταξιδιού και τον άσχημο καιρό. Με το Ζορμπά να ανακατεύεται από τη θάλασσα ( :Very Happy: ), αλλά και να θαυμάζει σα μικρό παιδί δύο δελφίνια που θα δει! Με τους δύο φίλους να πιάνουν τη κουβέντα για πράγματα στα οποία ο Ζορμπάς έχει τις απαντήσεις του, κι ο συγγραφέας ψάχνει τη λύτρωση...

"_Κι αρχίζουν τις φιλοσοφίες,για θάνατο και για ζωή, 
γυναίκες, γλέντια και θρησκείες, παράδεισος και κόλαση..._"

Γράφει ο Καζαντζάκης:

"_Θάλασσα, χινοπωριάτικη γλύκα, φωτολουσμένα νησιά, διάφανο πέπλο από ψιλή βροχούλα που έντυνε την αθάνατη γύμνια της Ελλάδας. Χαρά στον άνθρωπο, συλλογίζουμαι, που αξιώθηκε, προτού πεθάνει, ν' αρμενίσει το Αιγαίο._
_Πολλές χαρές έχει ο κόσμος ετούτος - γυναίκες, φρούτα, ιδέες. Μα να'ναι χινόπωρο τρυφερό και να σκίζεις το πέλαο ετούτο, μουρμουρίζοντας τ' όνομα του κάθε νησιού, θαρρώ δεν υπάρχει χαρά που να βυθίζει περισσότερο την καρδιά του ανθρώπου στην Παράδεισο. Πουθενά αλλού δεν μετατοπίζεσαι τόσο γαληνά και πιο άνετα από την αλήθεια στ' όνειρο. Τα σύνορα αραιώνουν και τα κατάρτια και του πιο σαράβαλου καραβιού πετούν βλαστούς και σταφύλια. Αλήθεια, εδώ στην Ελλάδα, το θάμα είναι ο σίγουρος ανθός της ανάγκης.........._"

Ό,τι και να πω μετά από αυτό είναι λίγο νομίζω...
Αν και εικόνες που σας μετέφερα είναι από ένα μικρό μέρος του βιβλίου, τα πρώτα δύο κεφάλαια, για μένα σημαίνουν πάρα πολλά. Και από τότε πάντα όταν ταξιδεύω για Κρήτη και αρμενίζω το Αιγαίο μας, φέρνω στο μυαλό μου τους δύο φίλους, που πριν από αρκετά χρόνια κάναν το ίδιο ταξίδι με μένα...

*(Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά, Νίκου Καζαντζάκη, εκδ. Καζαντζάκη. Οι στίχοι που αναφέρω είναι από το τραγούδι "Συνάντηση" του μεγάλου Κώστα Μουντάκη, και το δίσκο "Αναφορά στον Καζαντζάκη")*

----------


## Trakman

Ξέχασα!!: Ήθελα να αφιερώσω το απόσπασμα στον Roi Baudoin και στο Leo!! 
Επίσης να σημειώσω ότι η κινηματογραφική εκδοχή του βιβλίου είναι καταπληκτική! Σκηνοθεσία Κακογιάννη, μουσική Θεοδωράκη, και τον Anthony Quinn να δίνει ρεσιτάλ ερμηνείας!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί Roi και Trakman!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα απόσπασμα από το δίηγημα του Βασίλη Λούλη Ο Γυρισμός που_ Δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό Ελεύθερα Γράμματα, τ. 5 της ΒΆ περιόδου (15 Νοεμβρίου 1947). Το βρήκα στη σλίδα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου (_http://www.sarantakos.com/elgr.html_) και στα τρία διηγήματά περιγράφονται οι συνθήκες στα βαπόρια προπολεμικά.
_
"Ήταν στη Γδύνια. Τελευταία βραδιά στο πόρτο. ΠάντΆ αποφεύγω τΆ όξω το τελευταίο βράδυ, γιατί Άναι όλα πίκρα και καημός. Τα λουλούδια στα πάρκα ή στις βιτρίνες των μεγάλων δρόμων, τα παιδάκια που παίζουνε, κάποια νότα πΆ έρχεται Άπό Άνα παραθύρι, όλα με κάνουν να συλλογιέμαι τα χάλια μου και την άχαρη ζωή μου.
Μα οι καλοί σύντροφοι στην πλώρη δε μΆ αφήσανε να κάτσω μέσα. Δίπλα στο γιατάκι μου ήταν η σόμπα και το μπουρί της περνούσε κοφτά στο μαξιλάρι μου. Κοιμόμουνα καλά και ξυπνούσα άρρωστος.
Κάργα κάργα τη σόμπα ο μπαρμπα-Σπύρος, την έκανε τριαντάφυλλο και μΆ έκανε να σηκωθώ κα να πάρω δρόμο. Χιονιάς και δεν έδειχνε σημάδι να λασκάρει. Ψυχή στο δρόμο. Μόνο κάπου κάπου ξεπετιόταν Άπο το κούφωμα κάποιας πόρτας κάποια γυναίκα κουκουλωμένη και…
- Ψιτ ψιτ, κομάν, Τζακ…
Αύριο θα φύγουμε και πρέπει να βγούμε Άπό το λιμάνι να μαζέψουμε το μετάξι και να το σκεπάσουμε με κανα παλιομουσαμά. Όπως θα Άναι ο καιρός Άπό την πάντα μας, πού να πατήσεις μέσα, λίμνη σωστή.
Θα κοιμηθούμε πάλι δυο τρεις βραδιές στις γρανελάδες της μηχανής, θα κλείσουνε τα μάτια μας Άπό την απλυσιά και τΆ αλάτι. Ύστερα τι θα γίνει, θα κατηφορίσουμε, θα ζεσταθεί το κοκαλάκι μας σαν πιάσουμε το Λας Πάλμας και παρακάτω θα τρέξει ο ίδρωτας ποτάμι, για να φύγει καλύτερα το κρύο που φάγαμε Άδώ πάνου. Ύστερα θα φτάσουμε στο Ροζάριο με τις φωτεινές του ρεκλάμες, θα πιούμε τη μπύρα μας στο Σαβόι, θα ακούσουμε τα ταγκό τους, θα βρούμε ίσως την Αϊντέ ή την Πεπίτα κι ύστερα κάποιο βράδυ θα φύγουμε πάλι τον ανήφορο. Κι έτσι πότε βρεμένοι Άπό θάλασσα, πότε μούσκεμα στον ίδρωτά μας, θα περάσουνε τα χρόνια. Θα περάσουνε τα χρόνια κι η ζωή μας μαζί…
ΜΆ αυτό το πράγμα μπορεί να το πει κανείς ζωή;
Σκυλίσια δουλειά, λάσπη για νερό, ψωμί τσιμέντο, κι αυτό το σιδερένιο κουτί για σπίτι.
Ζητιάνοι της αγάπης…
Χτικιό, ρευματισμοί, στομάχι…
Σύφιλη, αλκολίκι…
Καπετάν Τάκηδες, μπαρμπα-Σπύροι, μερακλήδες…
Για όλη τη ζωή, για όλη τη ζωή, ώσπου να Άρθει ο Χάρος.
Να Άρθει ο Χάρος να μας περιμαζέψει κουρέλια, ρέστα ανθρώπινα Άπό κάποιο Σίμενς Χόσπιταλ[12] του Κάρδιφ, του Αμβούργου…
¶νοιξα την πόρτα μιας ταβέρνας και μπήκα. Να πιω, να πιω να μη συλλογιέμαι. Να ξεχάσω το χιονιά πΆ ούρλιαζε σαν να φοβέριζε προσωπικά μένα που θα Άφευγα αύριο. Να ξεχάσω τη σόμπα και το μπαρμπα-Σπύρο που τη σκάλιζε και τον καπετάν Τάκη που τον κοίταζε μια κείνον, μια μένα και γελούσε. Να ξεχάσω τα παιδάκια που παίζανε και τα κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα στις βιτρίνες.
Να ξεχάσω τη σιχαμένη μου την ύπαρξη την ίδια. Με μια γυναίκα… Μια γυναίκα κι ας είναι και με λεφτά. ΝΆ ακούσω το γέλιο της, να νιώσω τη ζέστα του κορμιού της…
Μα με τη μπύρα μόνο το στομάχι που φούσκωνε, το μυαλό δε θόλωνε, κι άμα δε θόλωνε το μυαλό, τι να την έκανα την πληρωμένη γυναίκα;
Παράγγειλα μπύρα και βότκα. Ο αγαπητός συνάδελφος Ολάφ Χρίστενεσν Άπό το Μπέργκεν μου Άχε μάθει την τέχνη. Τραβάς πρώτα τη βότκα για μεζέ, να πούμε, κι ύστερα πίνεις τη μπύρα να δροσιστείς. Δε χρειάζονται πολλά, εξ εφτά ποτήρια και πιάνεις πουλιά στον αγέρα.
Δυο γνωστοί συνάδελφοι ΆπΆ άλλο ρωμέικο βαπόρι μπήκανε και με χαιρετήσανε, μα δεν τους φώναξα να κάτσουν.
Το κορίτσι ήρθε με το δίσκο. ¶φησε πρώτα την μπύρα, ύστερα τη βότκα και…
- Νο βότκα, Γιάννη! μουρμούρισε φοβισμένα.
Τι Άναι τούτο πάλι; «Νο βότκα, Γιάννη!» ΆΠό πού ως πού; Σήκωσα το ποτήρι να την καταβρέξω με την μπύρα, μα την είδα πΆ έτρεμε σύγκορμη και τΆ άφησα πάλι στο τραπέζι.
Έφυγε.
Έκατσα κάμποσο κει δα, έτσι σαν χαμένος. Η ορχήστρα έπαιζε τώρα ένα τραγούδι που λέει γιΆ αγάπη και για ψηλά βουνά. Δε μας παρατάνε, λέω Άγω…
Πλήρωσα και σηκώθηκα κι έφυγα χωρίς νΆ αγγίξω τίποτα. Βγήκα στους δρόμους πάλι. Νο βότκα, Γιάννη…
Κλέφτικα κοιτάζομαι στις βιτρίνες των μαγαζιών. Μάτια μου, μούτρο για κεραυνοβόλο έρωτα… Η Βαλτική κατέβαζε ολοένα, κατέβαζε. Δεν πάει να κατεβάσει φίδια… ΆΓω είχα την άνοιξη στην καρδιά μου, είχα κάνει μια σπουδαία ανακάλυψη: Οι άνθρωποι είναι καλοί. «Νο βότκα, Γιάννη!» Κι αν την έπαιρνε χαμπάρι ο δράκος που καθόταν στο τεζάκι, θα την άρπαχνε Άπό τα μαλλιά και μια κλωτσιά στον πισινό και στο δρόμο. Να μάθει να τιμάει το ψωμί που τρώει, κι όχι να κάθεται να κάνει αντιαλκοολική προπαγάνδα. Σαν είναι πονόψυχη, ας πάει να καταταχτεί στο SalvationArmy. Θα την πέταγε στο δρόμο κι ήταν πολλά κορίτσια που γυρεύανε δουλειά στη Γδύνια και δουλειά δε βρίσκανε. Κι ίσως κι αυτή καθότανε τότε στο κούφωμα κάποιας πόρτας και ψιτ! ψιτ! ψιτ! στη μεθυσμένη ναυτουριά που περνάει. ΓιΆ αυτό έτρεμε η φτωχούλα κι όχι για το βρέξιμο, κι όμως σαν ήρθε με την μποτίλια, που αντίς για Διόνυσους και Δήμητρες είναι στολισμένη με μια νεκροκεφαλή μόνο, δε βάσταξε, αψήφησε το μεγάλο κίνδυνο: «Νο βότκα, Γιάννη!»
Οι άνθρωποι είναι καλοί! Κι ο μπαρμπα-Σπύρος κι ο καπετάν Τάκης κι αυτοί καλοί, όλοι καλοί. Και το στραβόξυλο, το στριμμένο κέρατο είμαι Άγώ, Άγώ που χαράμισα τα νιάτα μου, τα πέταξα στους σκύλους, και τώρα πΆ άρχισαν οι πόνοι, λέω πως μου φταίει ο κόσμος.
«Νο βότκα, Γιάννη!»…
Μα Άπόψε δω στον τόπο μου, στη γη των πατέρων μου δε βρέθηκε ένα στόμα να μου πει: μη ούζο, Γιάννη. Ευλογημένη ας είσαι, ξανθή κοπέλα του Βοριά, πΆ ούτε και τΆ όνομά σου δε ρώτησα να μάθω ο αχάριστος. Ευλογημένη ας είσαι σΆ όλη σου τη ζωή, χίλιες φορές ευλογημένη.
Και κατεβάζω… κατεβάζω ούζο, κατεβάζω μπύρα κι κι κι ο ουρανός με τΆ άσπρα κι κι κι κι η γη με τα λουλούδια…
ΕίνΆ ένα μπρατσεράκι ξεσαβούρωτο, ένα μικρό φτωχό καϊκάκι, ρημαγμένο. 
Ανοίχτηκε κάποιαν αυγή Άπό τα θολά νερά του λιμανιού της μετριότητας για το μεγάλο το ταξίδι.
Για πού; Σάμπως το Άξερε; Ήξερε μόνο πως θα Άταν μεγάλο κι ωραίο το ταξίδι…
Αδύνατα τα τζένια του, λίγες οι κουμπάνιες, μα δεν πειράζει, πολύ του το κουράγιο. Το περιλάβαν οι φουρτούνες και οι άνεμοι. Φυτίλια τα πανιά, κομμάτια το τιμόνι. Κι ακόμα παραδέρνει. Μα ως πότε; Αύριο, μεθαύριο πεινασμένα τα ποντίκια θΆ αρχίσουν να ροκανίζουν τα μαδέρια του…"

----------


## Leo

Καθυστερημένα (κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ), βρήκα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω με  τα κείμενα σας φίλοι Roi Baudoin & Trakman. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ είστε υπέροχοι!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου όλα αυτά τα κείμενα είναι ονειρικά και ταξιδιάρικα.
Από την Γδύνια στη Ρόδο, από την Κρήτη στην Αίγινα, από τον Πειραιά σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Παναγιώτη για την ενοποίηση του θέματος.
Είναι τόσο όμορφα αυτά τα κείμενα που αξίζει κανείς να τα τυπώνει και στο τέλος να τα δέσει σε τόμο.
Από τα ταξίδια του Ναυτιλία για όλο τον κόσμο.....

Καλά ταξίδια .....

----------


## Ellinis

Δείτε και το ποίημα “Ο Γλάρος” της Ευτυχίας Γερ. Μάστορα. Πόσα καράβια γίνανε ποιήματα, σίγουρα όχι πολλά αλλά το α/π Γλάρος ήταν ένα από αυτά τα λίγα.

*Ο Γλάρος* 
Στον αδελφό μου Μιχάλη
Τον κάονα* τον ήξερα λευκό θαλασσοπούλι
μέσ’ στο γαλάζιο τ’ ουρανού και στο γλαυκό του πόντου
ν’ ακολουθεί τη ρότα μας και να φτεροκοπάει
τότε που το καΐκι μας για τους Παξούς τραβούσε.
Και μια βραδιά τον γνώρισα με τ’ άλλο τ’ όνομά του,
σαν ήταν να μπαρκάρουμε για θερινό ταξίδι
κι είδα το Γλάρο το καρί να καρτερεί στο μώλο
κι είδα το γλάρο ζωγραφιά στου καραβιού την πλώρη.
Πάνω ψηλά στη γέφυρα απίκου* ο καπετάνιος
κι οι ναύτες σκώνουν άγκυρα και λύνουνε τους κάβους.
Αγκομαχούν οι μηχανές κι αρχίζουν οι μανούβρες
κι ανάμεσα από τ’ άρμπουρα καπνίζει η τζιμινιέρα
κι ακούγεται το σφύριγμα κι ο Γλάρος να… σαλπάρει.
Μπουνάτσα έχει η θάλασσα, φυσάει το μαϊστράλι
κι ως τ’ ουρανού τα πέρατα φέγγουν σελήνη κι άστρα
κι αντιφεγγίζουν στα νερά του καραβιού τα φώτα.
Και στρώνει η μάνα καταγής μια μαλακιά κουβέρτα
σε μια άκρη στο κατάστρωμα και πέσαμε στον ύπνο,
αφού το ναύλο το φτηνό τέτοιο κρεβάτι παίρνει…
Δεν ξέρω τι με ξύπνησε… πού έπιασε φουρτούνα;
πού λάλησεν ο κόκορας και φτερακάνε οι κότες;
όπου γαβγίζει το σκυλί και δυο αρνιά βελάζουν;
Ό,τι και να με ξύπνησε, χαρά ήτανε για μένα
να βλέπω στην ανατολή να χρυσολάμπει ο ήλιος,
να βλέπω τα σκαλώματα που πιάνει το καράβι,
στον Αστακό, στο Μύτικα, στη Σάμη, στο Φισκάρδο
κι απ’ την Ιθάκη να τραβά ίσια για τη Λευκάδα
κι ύστερα από την Πρέβεζα πλώρη για το Νησί μας.
Πολύ το σκαμπανέβασμα κι η όστρια* ανεβαίνει
κι είναι τα κύματα θεριά κι αφρίζει το κανάλι,
μα ο Γλάρος καλοτάξιδος στα σίγουρα αρμενίζει
και φτάνοντας το σούρουπο, το Γάη καβαντζάρει*
και το νησί της Παναγιάς… και σταματάει αρόδο*.
Δυο βάρκες κάτω καρτερούν, χορεύοντας στο κύμα
κι από την ανεμόσκαλα για τη στεριά μάς παίρνουν.
Πάει καιρός που τέλειωσαν του Γλάρου τα ταξίδια,
μα οι γλάροι που φτεροκοπούν, μου τα θυμίζουν πάντα.
* κάονας = γλάρος
απίκου = ορθός
όστρια = νότιος άνεμος
καβατζάρει = παρακάμπτει
αρόδο = ανοιχτά


Δημοσιεύτηκε στην ποιητική της συλλογή Παξινοί Δεκαπεντασύλλαβοι, Εκδόσεις Γιάννη Σκ. Πικραμένου, Πάτρα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την ανταρσία στο Μπάουντυ την έχουμε ακούσει λίγο πολύ έχει γυριστεί δύ φρές σε ταινία όπως έχω γράψει αλλού:



> Κλασική ταινία που την προτιμώ στην πρώτη έκδοση με τον Μάρλον Μπράντο
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iWMJEld5VU


 και άπειρα ντοκυμαντέρ.
Μια εξαιρετική περιγραφή της ιστορίας έχει κάνει ο Φώτης Κόντογλου που μπορέιτε να τη δείτε ολόκληρη στη σελίδα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου εδώ http://www.sarantakos.com/kibwtos/ma...u_mpaounti.htm. Αξίζει να τη διαβάσετε ολόκληρη. Παραθέτω εδώ ένα μικρο απόσπασμα από την άφιξη στο νησί που κατέληξαν οι στασιαστές (οι επαναστάτες όπως τους αναφέρει ο Κόντογλου) κι ένα σύγχρονο επικόλλημα που δείχνει το νησί.
"Οι επαναστάτες συλλογιζόντανε σε ποιο ρημονήσι να πάνε και συζητούσανε απάνω σΆ αυτό το ζήτημα. Στην αρχή είπανε να πάνε σε κανένα από τα πολλά ρημόνησα που βρίσκουνται στο αρχιπέλαγο της Μαρκίζας. Μα αλλάξανε γνώμη, γιατί ο Κρίστιαν θυμήθηκε πως είχε ακούσει για ένα ρημονήσι ξεμοναχιασμένο, που βρισκότανε μακριά από τον δρόμο που βαστούσανε τα καράβια και που είχε απάνω ό,τι τους χρειαζότανε για να ζήσουνε. Αυτό το νησί το λέγανε Πίτκαιρν, σε μια απόσταση χίλια μίλια από το Ταϊτί, κατά τον σοροκολεβάντε (ΝΑ). Ο Κρίστιαν έψαξε και βρήκε στη βιβλιοθήκη του καραβιού κάποια βιβλία που γράφανε για το Πίτκαιρν, τι λογής ήτανε και κατά πού βρισκότανε. Αποφάσισε λοιπόν να πάγει να το βρει κι έβαλε πλώρη κατά τον σοροκολεβάντε.     Αρμενίσανε λίγες μέρες, ώσπου είδανε μια στεριά με ψηλά βουνά κι όχι πολύ μεγάλη. Όσο πηγαίνανε κοντύτερα, ξεχωρίζανε κάτι λαγκάδια δασωμένα. Οι ακροθαλασσιές του νησιού φαινόντανε απόγκρεμνες. Ήτανε σίγουροι πως αυτό ήτανε το Πίτκαιρν που το είχε βρει ο Κάρτρετ στα 1767.
    Να τι έγραφε τότε στο βιβλίο του ο καπετάν Κάρτρετ: «Στις 2 Ιουλίου, μέρα Πέμπτη, είδαμε μια στεριά κατά τον βοριά. Την άλλη μέρα πήγαμε γιαλό και μας φάνηκε σαν ένας θεόρατος βράχος που βγήκε μεσΆ από το νερό. Δεν θα ΅χε περιφέρεια περισσότερη από πέντε μίλια και φαινότανε έρημη από άνθρωπο. Ήτανε όμως σκεπασμένη από δέντρα κι είδαμε ένα μικρό ποταμάκι να κατεβαίνει από τη μια πλαγιά του. Θελήσαμε να βγούμε όξω μα οι θάλασσες σκάζανε με μανία στα βράχια και σηκώνανε ένα τέτοιο αντιμάμαλο, που δεν θα μπορούσαμε να το περάσουμε. Ρίξαμε το σκαντάλι ένα μίλι ανοιχτά από τη στεριά και βρήκαμε τριανταέξι μέτρα νερό κι ο πάτος ήτανε άμμος και κοράλια. Είδαμε πολλά θαλασσοπούλια κι η θάλασσα φαινότανε πως είχε ψάρια. Το νησί το βγάλαμε Πίτκαιρν από το όνομα που είχε ένας νέος αξιωματικός που το είδε πρώτος.»
    Το «Μπάουντυ» πήγε γιαλό, κοιτάζοντας καλά μην ήτανε εκεί κοντά κανένα άλλο καράβι και φουντάρισε μέσα σΆ ένα μικρό μαντράκι.[1] Σε λίγο βγήκανε στη στεριά ο Κρίστιαν με έξι εφτά. Αφού είδανε καλά καλά την ακροθαλασσιά, προχωρήσανε παραμέσα.
    Το νησί τους άρεσε, γιατί είχε όλα όσα θέλανε να ΅χει, μΆ άλλα λόγια είχε πολλά δέντρα, νερά τρεχούμενα, πλαγιές, για να καλλιεργήσουνε κι έμορφα μέρη, για να κάνουνε σπίτια, που δεν φαινόντανε από την ανοιχτή θάλασσα κι απάνω απΆ όλα δεν είδανε κανένα σημάδι που να φανερώνει άνθρωπο. Κάτι μυτεροί βράχοι στεκόντανε όρθιοι κι οι χαράδρες κατεβαίνανε κατακέφαλα κατά τη θάλασσα και μέσα σΆ αυτές θα μπορούσανε να κρυφτούνε και να χτυπήσουνε τον οχτρό, αν τύχαινε να ξεμπαρκάρουνε τίποτα ναύτες στην ακρογιαλιά. Είδανε και πολλές σπηλιές, που μπορούσανε να κρυφτούνε μέσα σΆ αυτές στην ανάγκη, ώσπου να περάσει ο κίντυνος.
    Λοιπόν αποφασίσανε νΆ απομείνουνε στο Πίτκαιρν. Το καράβι το πήγανε μέσα σΆ έναν κόρφο στα βορινά του νησιού, κατά τον γρεγολεβάντε (ΒΑ), επειδής εκεί πέρα δεν έπιανε πολύ ο αγέρας, και κείνον τον κόρφο τον βαφτίσανε «Κόρφο Μπάουντυ».
    Κουβαλήσανε στη στεριά ό,τι είχε μέσα το καράβι, ζωοθροφίες, εργαλεία, άρματα, δέντρα, ζωντανά, καραβόπανα, σκοινιά, σιδερικά. Ο Κρίστιαν τους είπε να τραβήξουνε όξω το καράβι, για να το ξεπαρταλώσουνε και με τα σανίδια να κάνουνε τα σπίτια τους."
Bounty.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.ukho.gov.uk/ProductsandSe...eek33_2007.pdf

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε κάποια πλάνα από μια ακόμα ταινία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου.

Ας γυρίσουμε στα *1962* για να δούμε πλάνα από την ταινία *"Ο γαμπρός μου ο δικηγόρος"* σε σκηνοθεσία Ο*ρέστη Λάσκου* και με πρωταγωνιστές τ*ον Νίκο Σταυρίδη, την Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου και τον Γιώργο Πάντζα.*

Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπει κανείς τα πλάνα με τον ...... αξεπέραστο *"Κανάρη".*

Φανταζόμαστε τον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas* να ανεβαίνει όλος χαρά τον γκαγκουε του *"Κανάρη"* για ένα ακόμα ταξίδι μαζί του.

_Τα πιο ωραία ταξίδια μας ήταν, είναι και θα είναι αυτά της άγονης γραμμής.
_
Το πλοίο σφυρίζει, το ταξίδι ξεκινά.

Κανάρης φουγάρο.png

Ο ναύτης στη σκάλα μας χαιρετά όλους 

Κανάρης .jpg

Η Μπεάτα ασημακοπούλου ανεβαίνει τη σκάλα.
Ακολουθεί ο Nicholas Peppas και μετά όλοι εμείς.

Κανάρης σκάλα.jpg

Έπειτα από μια εβδομάδα, όπου γυρίσαμε τα μισά νησιά του Αιγαίου επιστρέφουμε γεμάτοι εικόνες, μυρωδιές και χρώματα.
Καμία περιγραφή δεν μπορεί να αποτυπώσει όλα όσα ζήσαμε...

πλοίο 10.jpg

Πλοίο 12.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας δούμε κάποια πλάνα από μια ακόμα ταινία του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου.  Ας γυρίσουμε στα *1962* για να δούμε πλάνα από την ταινία *"Ο γαμπρός μου ο δικηγόρος"* σε σκηνοθεσία Ο*ρέστη Λάσκου* και με πρωταγωνιστές τ*ον Νίκο Σταυρίδη, την Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου και τον Γιώργο Πάντζα.*
> Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπει κανείς τα πλάνα με τον ...... αξεπέραστο *"Κανάρη".*
> 
> Φανταζόμαστε τον καλό φίλο *Nicholas Peppas* να ανεβαίνει όλος χαρά τον γκαγκουε του *"Κανάρη"* για ένα ακόμα ταξίδι μαζί του.
> 
> 
> 
> Η Μπεάτα  Ασημακοπούλου ανεβαίνει τη σκάλα.
> Ακολουθεί ο Nicholas Peppas και μετά όλοι εμείς.
> ...


Ο καλος φιλος  *Nicholas Peppas* το προσεξε αυτο μολις τωρα, γιατι ελειπε στην Γενευη,  και χαρηκε για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα και για την _Μπεατα Ασημακοπουλου_...  

Η Μπεατα ηταν η αγαπημενη ηθοποιος του αλησμονητου *Ορεστη Λασκου* απο την Ελευσινα... Βλεπετε ηταν και η γυναικα του! Το παιξιμο της ηταν καπως βαρυ, μεταξυ Ζωζως Σαπουτζακη και Μαρως Κοντου αλλα εκανε πολλα εργα μαζι του...

Για οσους δεν το ξερουν, ο *Ορεστης Λασκος* ηταν ο κατ' εξοχην μποεμικος ποιητης της Ελλαδας. Τα ποιηματα του ηταν παντα θαυμασια... Σε αφηναν να σκεφτεις πολυ. Διαβαστε επι παραδειγματι το θαυμασιο "Να παει στο Παρισι".*

Το Παρίσι*

Ξέρω έναν κύριο παράξενο πολύ
που λόγια πάντΆ αλλόκοτα μιλεί
για το Παρίσι
στην συντροφιά μας όταν έρθει να καθίσει.

Λένε γιΆ αυτόν
πως από τα μαθητικά του χρόνια είχεν ορίσει,
μοναδικό
μες στη ζωή του ιδανικό
να πάει στο Παρίσι.

Χρόνια και χρόνια τον μεθούσε
τΆ ονειρεμένο αυτό ταξίδι
που ποθούσε.

Παντού για κείνο συζητούσε·
μες στα όνειρά του αυτό θωρούσε·
τόσο, που ο πόθος του με τον καιρό
του Άγινε μες στην ύπαρξή του ένα στολίδι
λαμπρό.

Να πάει στο Παρίσι...

Για το ταξίδι αυτό τΆ ονειρευτό
  σκότωνε φευγαλέες επιθυμίες
και έκανε αιματηρές οικονομίες
για να το πραγματοποιήσει.

Να πάει στο Παρίσι...


Και να,
που κάποια μέρα στα στερνά
το κατορθώνει.
Κι ένα πρωί μέσα στου τρένου ένα βαγόνι
για το Παρίσι μεθυσμένος ξεκινά.

– Μα,
μόλις αντίκρισε μακριά τον πύργο του ¶ιφελ
νΆ αχνοδιαγράφεται στο φόντο τΆ ουρανού,
φριχτή μια σκέψη εισόρμησε στην κάμαρα
του νου:
  «Κι ύστερα; Κι ύστερα τι θα γινόταν;
Πώς θα μπορούσε πια να ζήσει
με δίχως τη λαχτάρα αυτή για το Παρίσι;»
Γιατί ένιωθε τώρα καλά πως όταν
σε λίγο στο Παρίσι θα βρισκόταν
μέσα σΆ ελάχιστο διάστημΆ ασφαλώς,
θα το βαριόταν.
  Και τότε;

– Και τότε
πήρε μια τεράστια απόφαση
που ως τώρα δεν ευρέθηκε να του τη συγχωρήσει
κανείς.
Αντίς να προχωρήσει στο Παρίσι
κατέβηκε σΆ ένα προάστιο,
στο Σαιν Ντενίς.
Και το πρωί απΆ την ίδια οδό
ξανάρθε εδώ.

– Και τώρα, σαν και τότε προτού φύγει, πάλι,
με μια λαχτάρα σαν και πριν μεγάλη,
μιλάει και λέει παντού, πως έχει ορίσει
μοναδικό
μες στη ζωή του ιδανικό
ν α  π ά ε ι  σ τ ο  Π α ρ ί σ ι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για οσους δεν εχουν διαβασει *Ορεστη Λασκο*, αλλα τον ξερουν μονο σαν σκηνοθετη, ηταν ενας σπουδαιος ναυτικος ποιητης της προπολεμικης εποχης

Φιλοι μου, για μενα ο _Ορεστης Λασκος_ (1908-1992) ηταν ισαξιος του Νικου Καββαδια!

Αρη   

Απο ενα blog...  Νεα απο τον Απριλιο 2009




> Απεβίωσε το πρωί της Δευτέρας του Πάσχα η γνωστή ηθοποιός _Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου_, σε ηλικία 77 ετών. Η Μπ. Ασημακοπούλου είχε πρωταγωνιστήσει σε πλήθος έργων σε θέατρο και κινηματογράφο.
> 
> Είχε φοιτήσει στη Σχολή του Τάκη Μουζενίδη, με καθηγητές την Ελένη Χαλκούση, τον Γιάννη Φλερύ, την Ελένη Τσουκαλά. 
> 
> Στο θέατρο εμφανίστηκε πρώτη φορά στο «Δημόσιο Σκάνδαλο», ενώ έκανε πέρασμα στον κινηματογράφο το 1955 στην ταινία «Καταδικασμένη κι απ' το παιδί της». 
> 
> Έπαιξε σε πολλές ταινίες της «Χρυσής Εποχής» της ελληνικής κωμωδίας, όπως η Καφετζού, ο Λεφτάς, Αλλος για το εκατομμύριο, ο Εμποράκος, Για ποιόν χτυπά η Κουδούνα.
> 
> Η Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου παντρεύτηκε το 1960 τον σκηνοθέτη Ορέστη Λάσκο και απέκτησαν ένα γιο.
> ...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προς τον εξαιρετικό *Nicholas Peppas*

Είμαστε ευτυχείς που καταφέραμε να σε γνωρίσουμε, έστω και διαδικτυακά.
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να συναντηθούμε και από κοντά.

Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό πώς δένονται μερικές φορές οι άνθρωποι, τα πλοία, οι ταινίες, τα ποιήματα, η ίδια η ζωή.
Ο Nicholas Peppas μπορεί και δίνει συνέχεια σε ένα απλό μήνυμα.
Ψάχνει, συνδέει, ανακαλύπτει, προχωρά.
Αφού επιβιβαστήκαμε στον *"Κανάρη"* μας οδήγησε στο *Παρίσι*, στον *Ορέστη Λάσκο*, τον *αδελφό του*, την *Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου.*

Γι' αυτό ας συνεχίσουμε αυτό το ταξίδι αναζήτησης.
Την φινετσάτη* Μπεάτα Ασημακοπούλου* θα την αποχαιρετήσουμε μέσα από τα απίθανα πλάνα από την επιβίβασή της στο *"Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη"* και την ονειρική της αναχώρηση.
Τα πλάνα τραβήχτηκαν υπό τη σκηνοθετική οδηγία του *Ορέστη Λάσκου, μ*ε τον οποίο είχαν ενώσει τις ζωές τους δυο χρόνια πριν.
Αυτό θα το κάνουμε στο θέμα του*"Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη".
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...919#post232919

*

----------


## nikosnasia

Παρακολουθώ τα γραφόμενα σας σχετικά τις παλιές λατρεμένες εποχές της ακτοπλοίας μας και του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου και επειδή τα λατρεύω και τα δύο περιμένω, μπορώ να πώ με αγωνία, να διαβάσω και να δώ σε  όλα τα θέματα κάτι νέο και να μάθω κάτι καινούργιο.
 Σχετικά με την ποίηση του Ορέστη Λάσκου και τον χαμό του αδελφού του παραθέτω κι εγώ ένα σχετικό ποίημα του 

 Παρασκευή 14/9/1943

 ¨Ηρθε αναπάντεχα η μεγάλη συμφορά με λόγια απλά 
 όπως λέγονται οι μεγάλοι πόνοι
 Ο Βάσος Λάσκος κυβερνήτης του "Κατσώνη"
 σκοτώθηκε στης Σκιάθου τα νερά.
 Αυτό ήταν όλο. Του θανάτου η συννεφιά σκεπάζει τώρα 
 της καρδιάς του το διαμάντι.
 Παρακαλώσε, Αλέξανδρε Παπαδιαμάντη,
 πάρτον εκεί κοντά σου συντροφιά.

 Ευχαριστώ τον  Nicholas Peppas και τον Roi Baudoin για όσα υπέροχα βλέπουμε και διαβάζουμε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παρακολουθώ τα γραφόμενα σας σχετικά τις παλιές λατρεμένες εποχές της ακτοπλοίας μας και του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου και επειδή τα λατρεύω και τα δύο περιμένω, μπορώ να πώ με αγωνία, να διαβάσω και να δώ σε  όλα τα θέματα κάτι νέο και να μάθω κάτι καινούργιο.
>  Σχετικά με την ποίηση του Ορέστη Λάσκου και τον χαμό του αδελφού του παραθέτω κι εγώ ένα σχετικό ποίημα του 
> 
>  Παρασκευή 14/9/1943
> 
>  ¨Ηρθε αναπάντεχα η μεγάλη συμφορά με λόγια απλά 
>  όπως λέγονται οι μεγάλοι πόνοι
>  Ο Βάσος Λάσκος κυβερνήτης του "Κατσώνη"
>  σκοτώθηκε στης Σκιάθου τα νερά.
> ...


Φιλοι μου _Roi Baudoin_, _Ellinis_, και _Nikosnasia_ 

Τι ωραιες οι τελευταιες ωρες. 

Και για μενα η ναυτιλια, ο κινηματογραφος και η ποιησις δημιουργουν ενα ωραιο δικτυο σκεψεων και εικονων...  εικονων που ειναι και πιο σπουδαιες _για μενα_,  μια και οι προσφατες (38 ετη) βιωσεις μου ειναι περισσοτερο Αμερικανικες και Ευρωπαικες...

Λοιπον, για τον _Nikosnasia_ και για ολους παραθετω τωρα το αγαπημενο μου ποιημα του *Ορεστη Λασκου* που το ειχα κρατησει για το καινουριο θεμα για _το λιμανι της πολεως Ελευσινος_ που ετοιμαζω με καμμια σαρανταρια παλιες φωτογραφιες. 

Ιδου λοιπον το αγαπημενο μου ποιημα... Σαν Ελευσινιος, δεν παυω να δακρυζω καθε φορα που φθανω στο τελος του.

000 Eleusis Poem.jpgLaskos.jpg

Και τωρα υποσχομαι, ποιησις τελος, *ξαναγυριζουμε στην ναυτιλια*!

----------


## a.molos

Χαίρομαι πολύ, γιατί το forum εξελίσεται απο ένα  ιστολόγιο για καραβολάτρες και εραστές της θάλασσας,  σε φιλολογικό, λογοτεχνικό αλλά και βαθια ανθρώπινο ηλεκτρονικό σημείο συνάντησης για ανθρώπους με ευαισθησίες, αγάπη για το όμορφο, το ιδανικό, το άνεκπλήρωτο. Μπράβο σε όλους σας !

----------


## gtogias

Αντώνη, Nicholas, nikosnasia, ellinis, και όλοι οι άλλοι φίλοι (ζητώ συγγνώμη για όσους δεν ανέφερα), σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την οπτική που δίνετε στα πλοία και τη σύνδεση με τον πολιτισμό μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εν τω μεταξύ, ας δούμε πλάνα από μια άλλη εξαιρετική ταινία της ΑΝΖΕΡΒΟΣ, την ταινία με τίτλο *"Ο μπαμπάς εκπαιδεύεται"* του *Γιώργου Λαζαρίδη.*
> *Ταινία του 1953* με μοναδικά πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και της Θεσσαλονίκης.
> 
> Τα πλάνα είναι εξαιρετικά, αλλά δυστυχώς καλύπτονται από τα γράμματα.
> .........
> Και τώρα, ας πάμε στην ταινία
> *"Ο μπαμπάς εκπαιδεύεται" (1953)*
> 
> *Σκηνοθεσία:* Γιώργος Λαζαρίδης
> ...


 
Φιλτατε Αντωνη

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τις ωραιες σκηνες απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο "Ο μπαμπας εκπαιδευεται", ενα απο τα πρωτα κινηματογραφικα εργα του Γιωργου Λαζαριδη. Εχει ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον η σκηνη με τον αγαπητο μου *Καραισκακη* που ειναι και το Avatar μου!!! Το αλλο ενδιαφερον πλοιο ειναι πραγματι το *Ηλιουπολις* και θα μου επιτρεψεις να το κοψω και να το βαλω στο ξεχωριστο θεμα του πλοιου αυτου μια και δεν εχουμε πολλες φωτογραφιες του _Ηλιουπολις._

Το εργο _"Ο μπαμπας εκπαιδευεται"_ ηταν απο τα πιο σπουδαια εργα του Σπυρου Μελα, μεγαλου συγγραφεως (_και_ θεατρικων εργων) που ισως εφθανε στο υψος του Γρηγοριου Ξενοπουλου. Η παλια EIP (ΕΡΤ) εβγαλε προ πενταετιας μια σειρα περιπου 60 CDs με ραδιοφωνικες θεατρικες παρατασεις απο το _Θεατρο της Κυριακης_, το _Θεατρο της Δευτερας_, και το _Θεατρο της Τεταρτης_... Ειναι ολες η μια καλυτερη απο την αλλη! Και φυσικα τις εχω ολες και εχω την χαρα να ακουω Ελληνικο Θεατρο του 1950 και 1960 στο αυτοκινητο καθως οδηγω ... στο μακρυνο Ωστιν! 

Λοιπον _"Ο μπαμπας εκπαιδευεται"_ γραφτηκε απο τον Σπυρο Μελα το 1935 και παιχθηκε για πρωτη φορα απο τον θιασο Μουσουρη−Αλικης στον Πειραια το 1936... Ο Μελας ειχε σκιτσαρει τον ρολο του Προκοπη Κολαουζου με βαση καποιο Πειραιωτη, τον Παπαγεωργιου... Αυτος ο Παπαγεωργιου πηγε σε μια απο τις πρωτες παραστασεις, αναγνωρισε τον εαυτο του, και ανεβηκε στην σκηνη να παραπονεθει οτι δεν ηταν τοκογλυφος! _"Ο μπαμπας εκπαιδευεται"_ παρουσιασθηκε για πρωτη φορα στο Εθνικο Θεατρο το 1939 με πρωτο διδαξαντα τον Χριστοφορο Νεζερ. Τον Γιαννη και την Ριρη τους επαιξαν τοτε ο Τζ. Καρουσος και η Τζενη Περιδου! Η σκηνοθεσια ηταν του Πελου Κατσελη. Ειχε τεραστια επιτυχια!

Ξαναπαιχθηκε στο Εθνικο Θεατρο το 1954 με τον Χριστοφορο Νεζερ, τον Νικο Καζη και την Αννα Συνοδινου... Ανεπαναληπτη παρασταση... 

Το κινηματογραφικο εργο δεν ειχε τοσο καλους ηθοποιους. Η Γκελυ Μαυροπουλου ειναι η καλυτερη απο τους τρεις, αλλα Αννα Συνοδινου δεν ειναι... Ο Γιωργος Καμπανελλης, πολυ αγαπητος στην δεκαετια του 1960 στα "μελο" της εποχης, ειναι μαλλον ψυχρος εδω. Αντιθετα, ο Νικος Καζης ειναι ο κλασσικος "ευγενης" ζαν πρεμιε... Τελος, ο Πετρος Κυριακος, που ηταν πολυ αγαπητος στην οπερεττα στην δεκαετια του 1930 και στο ραδιοφωνο μετα τον πολεμο, ειναι πολυ μικρος μπροστα στον Χριστοφορο Νεζερ. Ο Πετρος Κυριακος αναδειχθηκε σαν Καρκαλετσος στους _"Απαχηδες των Αθηνων_" του Νικου Χατζηαποστολου και ηταν καταπληκτικος σαν λαικος τυπος... Εδω ο Πετρος Κυριακος παρουσιαζει μια καρικατουρα του βασικου χαρακτηρα του Προκοπη Κολαουζου ... Ο Χριστοφορος Νεζερ του δινει μια δραματικη χροια που παρουσιαζει ενα παλαιομοδιτη καταστηματαρχη που δεν μπορει να δεχθει ψεμματα και περιστασιακες μικροτητες για να εκλεγει ο γυιος του.. 

Στο Εθνικο Θεατρο, η Κυρια Μιραντα επαιζε το ρολο της Σασα Νταριο του κινηματογραφου και ο Γιαννης Γκιωνακης (με το ονομα Ιωαννης Γκιωνακης!) τον ρολο του Νικου Ματθαιου... Ουδεμια συγκριση. 

Αλλοι γνωστοι ηθοποιοι που ξεκινησαν με μικροτερους ρολους σ' αυτη την παρασταση ηταν ο Γρηγορης Βαφιας, ο Νικος Παπακωνσταντινου, ο Ανδρεας Φιλιππιδης, η Πιτσα Καπιτσινεα, ο Βασιλης Κανακης, ο Πετρος Λοχαιτης, ο νεαροτατος Δημητρης Παπαμιχαηλ σε ενα πολυ μικρο ρολο (!), ο Βασιλης Παπανικας και ο Δημητρης Καλλιβωκας!

Ιδου εδω και μια φωτογραφια απο την παρασταση του Εθνικου (απο αριστερα Καζης, Νεζερ, Συνοδινου), δυο σελιδες απο το προγραμμα, και μια κριτικη απο μια _Εστια_ του 1954....

Αναμνησεις...

E0nikon 1955.jpgEstia.jpg

Mp.jpgMp2.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ φίλε Νικόλα. Τι άλλο έχεις να μας πείς και να μάς δείξεις ? Εχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελλάνεις με τις γνώσεις και τις πληροφορίες σου !
Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε αποκαλέσω " ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥΔΑΚΗ του Ναυτιλία".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ φίλε Νικόλα. Τι άλλο έχεις να μας πείς και να μάς δείξεις ? Εχεις βαλθεί να μας τρελλάνεις με τις γνώσεις και τις πληροφορίες σου !
> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε αποκαλέσω " ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥΔΑΚΗ του Ναυτιλία".


Σας ευχαριστω ολους που μου δινετε την ευκαιρια να ανοιξω τα παλια τα σεντουκια μου...  Ειναι μεγαλη μου χαρα. Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα σας γνωρισω προσωπικα καμμια μερα... Ν

----------


## Apostolos

Σας διαβάζω όλους με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση, αν μου επιτρέπετε, να φτιάξω ένα νέο θέμα με τίτλο "Λογοτεχνία, ποίησης, κινηματογράφος & Ναυτιλία" ώστε να απολαμβάνουμε εκει τις συζητήσεις σας...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σας διαβάζω όλους με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση, αν μου επιτρέπετε, να φτιάξω ένα νέο θέμα με τίτλο "Λογοτεχνία, ποίησης, κινηματογράφος & Ναυτιλία" ώστε να απολαμβάνουμε εκει τις συζητήσεις σας...


Δεκτο με μεγαλη χαρα!

----------


## Apostolos

Το χει φαίνεται το Αλγέρι να με ξυπνά με σκέψεις... Τα ποστάλια-θρύλοι (οπως πχ το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ) είχαν την αίγλη, το μυστήριο και το ονειρικό που σε θέταν σε κατάσταση... ποιητική, να εφαρμόσεις υπο την σκέπη του μυστηρίου τους κάθε λογής τέχνη των Μουσών... Ίσως ο Κινηματογράφος να κατάφερνε τότε να συγκεντρώσει αρκετές μαζί τέχνες και το αποτελεσμα να ειναι άκρως ονειρικό. Τώρα; τωρα παρόλο την high definition εικονα και ήχο, τα μεγάλα στούντιο και τους "ψαγμένους" ηθοποιούς δέν καταφέρνει παρα να βγάζει θέαμα και μόνο...
Παρόλη την σκουριά και το "αρχαιο" σχέδιο του Αγγέλικα καταφέρνει μέχρι και σήμερα να κάνει ανθρώπους να ταξιδέυουν νοερά στο όνειρο του θαλασσινού στηχείου! Όσο και "τέχνη" να θέλουν να κάνουν σήμερα τι ταξίδι στο όνειρο θα προσπαθήσουν να με στείλουν όταν μου παρουσιάσουν μια σκηνή επιβήβασης στο Speedrunner IV η στο Blue Star Ιθάκη? Σαν σκηνη απο διαφήμιση απο σούπερ μαρκετ θα ειναι...
(δεν κατηγορώ το πλοία σαν μονάδες πρός θεού...)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σημερα θα προδωσω την ηλικια μου και τις αδυναμιες μου ...

Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου παλια τραγουδια ειναι το _Καπετανιε χαμογελα_ του _Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ_.

Kap1.jpg
Kap2.jpg

Ο _Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ_ γεννηθηκε στην Αγια Πετρουπολη το 1910 και πεθανε στην Αθηνα στις 9 Οκτωβριου 1981. Ηταν ενας απο του πιο πρωτοτυπους και "δυτικους" συνθετες ελαφρας Ελληνικης μουσικης. Μαζι με την γυναικα του Μαιρη Λω, παρουσιασαν πανω απο 100 τραγουδια, τα περισσοτερα απο τα οποια εμειναν πολυ δημοφιλη. 

Ο Γιακοβλεφ ηρθε στην Αθηνα στις αρχες του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου. Ηταν ενας εξαιρετος πιανιστας, ισαξιος του Γιαννη Σπαρτακου και του Λεβ, και αργοτερα του Μιμη Πλεσσα, και εμφανιζοταν σε ολα τα καλα club και χορευτικα κεντρα με την ορχηστρα του. Αρχισε να συνθετει στα 1946. Μεταξυ αλλων ηταν ο συνιδιοκτητης των μπαρ Πετρογραδ και Picadilly της οδου Σταδίου. 

Μεταξυ αλλων ελαβε το τριτο βραβειο στο Δευτερο Φεστιβαλ Ελληνικου Τραγουδιου της ΕΙΡ του 1960 με το τραγουδι "Καλη ανταμωση ματακια γαλανα", και το τεταρτο βραβειο στο Φεστιβαλ Τραγουδιου της Βαρκελωνης του 1961 με το τραγουδι "Νυχτα", και τα δυο τραγουδισμενα απο την μουσα του, την Μαιρη Λω.

Το τραγουδι αυτο (Καπετανιε χαμογελα) ηταν επηρεασμενο απο της Αμερικανικες χορευτικες μελωδιες του 1945−50 σε ρυθμο swing. Γραφτηκε απο τον Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ σε στιχους Κωστα Νικολαιδη.  Πρωτη διδαξασα η γυναικα του Γιακοβλεφ, η Μαιρη Λω. Εδω θα ακουσετε μια εκτελεση της απο τη δεκαετια του 1970 που εχει ξασει την αρχικη της φρεσκαδα.
http://www.esnips.com/doc/6369c238-0...lash_player_dj

Η _Μαιρη Λω_ γεννηθηκε στην Αθηνα το 1928. Το πραγματικο της ονομα ηταν Μαρια Μαντωνακακη. Εγινε μια απο τις πιο δημοφιλεις τραγουδιστριες της περιοδου 1948−1975. Αρχικα εμφανισθηκε σε ηλικια 16 ετων σαν μελος το Τριο Star στο οποιον τραγουδουσαν εκτος απο αυτην οι αδελφες Μαρια και Βερα Ζαβιτσανου (_μαλιστα_, α πασιγνωστη Ελληνιδα ηθοποιος του σοβαρου ρεπερτοριου Βερα Ζαβιτσανου!). Το Τριο Σταρ εβγαλε πολλα τραγουδια μαζι, αν και το πιο γνωστο τους ηταν η διασκευη ενος Αμερικανικου τραγουδιου που ξεκινησε σαν διαφημιση της Κοκα Κολα... (στα Ελληνικα "Σαν πιεις ρουμι κοκα κολα"). Εδω θα ακουσετε την εκτελεση  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPTI9...eature=related

Απο το 1947 η Μαιρη Λω αρχισε να βγαζει δισκους μονη της. Τραγουδισε ιδιως Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ και Μανο Χατζηδακη, συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των "Μην τον ρωτας τον ουρανο", "Εφτα τραγουδια θα σου πω", "Η λατερνα", "Αγαπη που 'γινες δικοπο μαχαιρι", και φυσικα "Το λιμανι" (για το οποιο θα μιλησουμε αργοτερα). Στην συλλογη μου εχω 14 CDs με τραγουδια της και παμπολλους LPs κα 45αρια, ακομη και τρεις δισκους 78 στροφων...  Μερικοι απο τους δισκους της ειναι με το Τριο Αρμονια, το Τριο Σταρ, το Τρο Μπελκαντο και τον Γιαννη Μανο.

Mary Law.jpg

Αλλ ο τραγουδιστης που το εκανε αυτο το τραγουδι πασιγνωστο σε ολη την Ελλαδα ηταν ο *Πανος Σαμης*!  Ακουστε τον! Αξιζει τον κοπο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtRNH0hPtaw

Ο _Πανος Σαμης_ ειχε μια σπανια φωνη που αρχιζε με την φωνη ενος καντσονετιστα και κατεληγε σε φωνη βαρυτονου! Γεννηθηκε το 1922 και ειχε τις μεγαλυτερες του επιτυχιες απο το 1945 μεχρι το 1960. 

Τραγουδησε τραγουδια του Γιαννη Βελλα, Ζοζεφ Κορινθιου, Γιωργου Μαλλιδη, Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ και αλλων. Αναμεσα στις επιτυχιες του ηταν το "Ενας χαρουμενος αλητης", "Θα ξεχαστεις, με τον καιρο θα ξεχαστεις" και αλλα.  *Αλλα το Καπετανιε, καπετανιε χαμογελα εγινε η μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια του...

*Οι νεωτεροι εχουν γνωρισει αυτο το τραγουδι με τον Γιαννη Παριο σε μια εκτελεση που δεν μπορει να αποδωσει την ατμοσφαιρικη παρουσιαση του Πανου Σαμη.

_____________________

∗∗  Τα παρα πανω στοιχεια ειναι απο το βιβλιο μου _Ελαφρα Ελληνικη Μουσικη του 1935−1975_,  Greek Light Music of the 1935-1975 Period, Demetra Publishing, 2008, γραμμενο στα αγγλικα.

----------


## Apostolos

Να χαρίσουμε το τραγουδάκι στον Leo έτσι για να ευθυμίσουμε?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να χαρίσουμε το τραγουδάκι στον Leo έτσι για να ευθυμίσουμε?


Ειναι καπετανιος απ' την Συρα;

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ταινία έχει τίτλο ΓΑΜΗΛΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΕΤΙΕΣ είναι της ΑΘΕΝΣ ΦΙΛΜ σε σκηνοθεσία ΚΩΣΤΑ ΓΕΩΡΓΟΥΤΣΟΥ. Παίζουν οι Ντίνος Ηλιόπουλος, Ξένια Καλογεροπούλου, Κώστας Κακαβάς, Θανάσης Βέγγος, Γιάννης Γκιωνάκης,Γιώργος Δαμασιώτης κ.ά.
Αφορμή για να δούμε στιγμιότυπα από την ταινία αυτή είναι το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ με το οποίο ταξιδεύουν οι πρωταγωνιστές ερχόμενοι από την Ιταλία στον Πειραιά σύμφωνα με το σενάριο.
Φωτογραφία (κάδρο) του Γ.Καραισκάκη στο πλοίο.
000124640.jpg
Η σκάλα για το πάνω κατάστρωμα
000101400.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Η Ξένια Καλογεροπούλου σε στιγμιότυπα από διάφορα μέρη του πλοίου.
Στο κατάστρωμα.
000118240.jpg
Στην καμπίνα
000148920.jpg
Στην Τραπαζαρία.
000224600.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Ν.Ηλιόπουλος & Γ. Γκιωνάκης στο σαλόνι
000157840.jpg
Ο Μπάρμαν
000181560.jpg
Εν Πλω προς Πειραιά.
000387360.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Το ταξίδι φθάνει στο τέλος.
000392160.jpg
Το πλοίο στον Πειραιά.
000405760.jpg
Οι πρωταγωνιστές έτοιμοι για αποβίβαση
00464600.jpg
Αποβίβαση
000492280.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Υποδοχή στον Πειραιά με φόντο το πλοίο.
000437360.jpg

000444480.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ταινία έχει τίτλο ΜΙΚΑΛΕΛΑ Ο ΓΛΥΚΟΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΟΣ γυρίστηκε το 1975 και πρωταγωνιστεί εκτός από την νεαρή (αγνώριστη) Μιμή Ντενίση και το 9χρονο τότε ΣΑΠΦΩ.
Σύμφωνα με το σενάριο οι πρωταγωνιστές ταξιδεύουν με το ΣΑΠΦΩ από Πειραιά για Μυτιλήνη και η ταινία έχει σκηνές γυρισμένες σε εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά μέρη του πλοίου. Επίσης παρουσιάζει το πλοίο εν πλώ και κατά την άφιξη του στη Μυτιλήνη. 
Το ΣΑΠΦΩ εμφανίζεται με τα σκρένια, χωρίς NEL LINES στα πλευρά, χωρίς την τριήρη στο φουγάρο και φυσικά πριν την μετασκευή της πρύμνης του.
Το πλοίο εν πλώ προς Μυτιλήνη.
000356200.jpg

000491480.jpg

000505640.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί χώροι από την ταινία.
000054280.jpg

004159200.jpg

00515160.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

¶φιξη στη Μυτιλήνη φουντάρισμα και δέσιμο.
000527960.jpg

000529280.jpg

000531600.jpg

000552640.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Νυχτερινές στην γέφυρα, την βαρδιόλα,το πάνω κατάστρωμα και τους εσωτερικούς διαδρόμους.
004392920.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Νυχτερινές στην γέφυρα, την βαρδιόλα,το πάνω κατάστρωμα και τους εσωτερικούς διαδρόμους.
> 004392920.jpg


Ουτε η φινος φιλμ να ησουνα...:mrgreen:Σ'ευχαριστουμε για την παρουσιαση.Το μπραβο ειναι λιγο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> Νυχτερινές στην γέφυρα, την βαρδιόλα,το πάνω κατάστρωμα και τους εσωτερικούς διαδρόμους.
> 004392920.jpg


Φανταστικό. μπράβο Νίκο :Razz: Λές και ταξιδεύω ακόμα.Κρίμα να μην υπάρχει αυτό το πλοίο.Δεν μπορούσε να καταργηθεί ποιό νωρίς η 35 ετία :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα την ταινία την θέλουμε μονταρισμένη σε βίντεο στο γκάλερυ!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο η ταινία με το *"Σαπφώ".*

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο *nikosnasia.*

----------


## geogre222

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjuWkL5uZoA

   Υπάρχουν αποσπασματα από το πλοίο μέσα στο video

----------


## boukou

fovero ntokoumento kalh douleiaaa!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξημερώνει Δεκαπενταύγουστος.
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.

Ας δούμε κάποια πλάνα από την ταινία του *1960* με τίτλο *"Τρεις κούκλες κι εγώ".*
Την ταινία την ανακάλυψε ο καλός φίλος *Haddok*,ο οποίος έχει ήδη ανεβάσει στο Διαδίκτυο πλάνα με το *"Ρένα"* στη Ραφήνα.

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχουν ανέβει πλάνα σε κάποιο από τα θέματα του forum.

Η ταινία διαδραματίζεται σε πολλά μέρη.
Πειραιάς, Αίγινα, Ξυλόκαστρο, Ραφήνα είναι λίγα από αυτά.
Μας προσφέρει εξαιρετικά πλάνα με πλοία.

Σκηνοθέτης της ταινίας είναι ο *Νίκος Τσιφόρος.*
Το σενάριο έγραψαν ο *Πολύβιος Βασιλειάδη*ς και ο *Νίκος Τσιφόρος.*
Την μουσική την έγραψε ο *Νίκος Πλέσσας.*
Στην ταινία έπαιζαν οι ηθοποιοί Ντίνος Ηλιόπουλος, Μάρω Κοντού, Γιώργος Λευτεριώτης, Μάρθα Καραγιάννη, Νίκος Ρίζος, Ντίνα Τριάντη, Σμάρω Στεφανίδου, Νίκος Φέρμας,  Γιώργος Τσιτσόπουλος, Μαίρη Λίντα, κ.ά.

Έχουμε στην αρχή εκπληκτικά πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Το *"Μαριλένα"* του Λαγά, καθώς και το *"Πίνδος"*, το *"Πόρος" και to "Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*

Μαριλένα.jpg
 
Το *"Παντελής"* (με κάθε επιφύλαξη)

Πειραιάς 1960.jpg
 
*"Σαρωνίς"* και *"Αίγινα"* 

Σαρωνίς.jpg
 
Το *"Ρένα"* στη Ραφήνα
Φαντάζεστε για πιο λόγο τρέχουν οι επιβάτες;

Ρένα.jpg
 

ταινία.jpg
 
_Ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον μεγάλο Haddok.
_ 
Εξαιρετικά εφιερωμένες στον Haddok, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Nikosnasia, τον Ellinis, τον Νίκο Μαρούλη, τον Leo, τον Παναγιώτη, τον GIANNISMANZOURIS, τον Απόστολο, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον BEN BRUCE, τον C. Κάρολος, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Appia 1978, τον Trakman, τον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, τον aegina, τον polyka, τον Rocinante, τον gtogias, τον seaways_lover, τον Finnpartner1966, τον Avenger, τον vinman, τον Captain Nionios, τον opelmanos, τον Gregory K, τον τοξότη, τον giorgos_249, τον Karystos, τον giorgos222, τον theofilos_ship και σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## τοξοτης

[QUOTE=Roi Baudoin;241172]Ξημερώνει Δεκαπενταύγουστος.
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους.

Ας δούμε κάποια πλάνα από την ταινία του *1960* με τίτλο *"Τρεις κούκλες κι εγώ".*
Την ταινία την ανακάλυψε ο καλός φίλος *Haddok*,ο οποίος έχει ήδη ανεβάσει στο Διαδίκτυο πλάνα με το *"Ρένα"* στη Ραφήνα.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
..................................................  ..................................................  ..... 

Αγαπητέ συνονόματε ξέρεις να ξυπνάς μνήμες.
Μπράβο σου.

----------


## Rocinante

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους.
Haddok και Roi Baudoin αλλη μια υπεροχη δουλεια.
Να ειστε παντα καλα.

----------


## nikosnasia

Roi ευχαριστώ για όλα όσα μου αφιερώνεις και πάντα τα θέματα σου είναι εξαιρετικά.
Από την ίδια ταινία έχω μοντάρει το μεγάλο μαύρο πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά παρόλο ότι στα πλάνα δεν εμφανίζεται ολόκληρο. Δεν γνωρίζω όμως πιό είναι. Αλήθεια ποιό είναι;
ΤΡΕΙΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ(1960).AVI_000601920.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjuWkL5uZoA
> 
>    Υπάρχουν αποσπασματα από το πλοίο μέσα στο video


This is scary!!! Was this movie for export? Are the producer and director proud of this thing???  What about the cinematographer? And the editor? They should go back to school (kindergarten preferably)... So sad....

----------


## nikosnasia

¶λλη μια ταινία, αυτή την φορά του 1948 με τίτλο 100.000 λίρες, που έχει σκηνές από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με αρκετά πλοία.Δυστυχώς η κόπια που έχω δεν είναι καλή. Αν κάποιος έχει καλύτερη ας ανεβάσει μεγαλύτερες και καλύτερες φωτό.
000018000.jpg

000150800.jpg

000261760.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια ταινία, αυτή την φορά του 1948 με τίτλο 100.000 λίρες, που έχει σκηνές από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με αρκετά πλοία.Δυστυχώς η κόπια που έχω δεν είναι καλή. Αν κάποιος έχει καλύτερη ας ανεβάσει μεγαλύτερες και καλύτερες φωτό.
> 000018000.jpg
> 
> 000150800.jpg
> 
> 000261760.jpg


 
Eyxaristo na vlepoume to Kadio. Then katalabainw pio einai to ploio sto teleutaio plano. To onoma moiazei me Parga alla then xerw kanena tetoio ploio. Epishs, pio einai to ploio aristera?

----------


## nikosnasia

Το πλοίο στα αριστερά απ΄ότι μπορώ να δω λέγεται ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ όσο για το άλλο κι εγώ ΠΑΡΓΑ νομίζω οτι γράφει.
_000168000.jpg

_000800600.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *"Μέλισσα"* ένα λεύκωμα στο οποίο είκοσι επτά συγγραφείς  μυθιστορούν την Ελλάδα της θάλασσας.
Την επιστημονική επιμέλεια έχουν οι *Σπύρος Ασδραχάς, Αναστάσιος Τζαμτζής* και *Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη*.

Η καταχώρηση που ακολουθεί δημοσιεύτηκε στη σημερινή *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (Παρασκευή 21 Αυγούστου 2009) στη στήλη *"Ανθρώπινα",* την επιμέλεια της οποίας έχει ο Γιώργος Κιούσης.

Το άρθρο συνοδεύεται από μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία στην οποία τρεις άνθρωποι χαιρετούν ένα καράβι.
Το καράβι, μάλλον, πρέπει να είναι σουηδικό και να χρησιμοποιείται ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.
Πιθανόν, η φωτογραφία να έχει τραβηχτεί στην διάρκεια του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
Αυτά όλα με κάθε επιφύλαξη, μιας και ακόμα δεν έχουμε το βιβλίο στα χέρια μας.

Μια σκέψη είναι ότι ο κύριος με το λευκό κουστούμι θα μπορούσε να είναι ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas*, δίπλα του στέκει ο *Ellinis* και παραδίπλα ο T*.S.S. APOLLON.
* 
Θαλασσινός.jpg

Θαλασσινός Έλληνας.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *"Μέλισσα"* ένα λεύκωμα στο οποίο είκοσι επτά συγγραφείς μυθιστορούν την Ελλάδα της θάλασσας.
> Την επιστημονική επιμέλεια έχουν οι *Σπύρος Ασδραχάς, Αναστάσιος Τζαμτζής* και *Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη*.
> 
> Η καταχώρηση που ακολουθεί δημοσιεύτηκε στη σημερινή *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (Παρασκευή 21 Αυγούστου 2009) στη στήλη *"Ανθρώπινα",* την επιμέλεια της οποίας έχει ο Γιώργος Κιούσης.
> 
> Το άρθρο συνοδεύεται από μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία στην οποία τρεις άνθρωποι χαιρετούν ένα καράβι.
> Το καράβι, μάλλον, πρέπει να είναι σουηδικό και να χρησιμοποιείται ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.
> Πιθανόν, η φωτογραφία να έχει τραβηχτεί στην διάρκεια του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
> Αυτά όλα με κάθε επιφύλαξη, μιας και ακόμα δεν έχουμε το βιβλίο στα χέρια μας.
> ...


Αντώνη ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την άμεση ενημέρωση. 

Ιδού και η σχετική καταχώρηση του εκδοτικού οίκου:

http://www.melissabooks.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=60

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *"Μέλισσα"* ένα λεύκωμα στο οποίο είκοσι επτά συγγραφείς μυθιστορούν την Ελλάδα της θάλασσας.
> Την επιστημονική επιμέλεια έχουν οι *Σπύρος Ασδραχάς, Αναστάσιος Τζαμτζής* και *Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη*.
> 
> Η καταχώρηση που ακολουθεί δημοσιεύτηκε στη σημερινή *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (Παρασκευή 21 Αυγούστου 2009) στη στήλη *"Ανθρώπινα",* την επιμέλεια της οποίας έχει ο Γιώργος Κιούσης.
> 
> Το άρθρο συνοδεύεται από μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία στην οποία τρεις άνθρωποι χαιρετούν ένα καράβι.
> Το καράβι, μάλλον, πρέπει να είναι σουηδικό και να χρησιμοποιείται ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.
> Πιθανόν, η φωτογραφία να έχει τραβηχτεί στην διάρκεια του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
> Αυτά όλα με κάθε επιφύλαξη, μιας και ακόμα δεν έχουμε το βιβλίο στα χέρια μας.
> ...


 Δηλαδη φιλε  Roi Baudoin  εγω ειμαι ο μεσοκοπος αριστερα?

----------


## τοξοτης

> Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *"Μέλισσα"* ..................................................  .................................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .................. 
> Μια σκέψη είναι ότι ο κύριος με το λευκό κουστούμι θα μπορούσε να είναι ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas*, δίπλα του στέκει ο *Ellinis* και παραδίπλα ο T*.S.S. APOLLON.*


Φαντάσου δηλαδή να μην ήταν καλοί σου φίλοι σε πιό πόλεμο θα τους έβαζες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Είπαμε οτι μας αρέσει η ιστορία, αλλά δεν είμαστε ακόμη μουσειακά αντικείμενα :-D

Όσο για το καράβι είναι το Σουηδικό GRIPSHOLM με τις λέξεις DIPLOMAT GRIPSHOLM-SVERIGE γραμμένες στο πλάϊ του. Ένα ξεχωριστό καράβι, που ταξίδεψε 41 χρόνια (τα τελευταία ως Γερμανικό BERLIN) στον Ατλαντικό χωρίς το παραμικρό παρατράγουδο.
Το 1942-45 το καράβι λειτούργησε ως 'mercy ship' δηλαδή μετέφερε παιδιά, διπλωμάτες, επαναπατριζόμενους ναυτικούς, πολίτες ουδέτερων χωρών και ανταλλάξιμους αιχμαλώτους πολέμου, πάντα υπο την αιγίδα του Διεθνούς Ερυθρού Σταυρού.

----------


## seaways_lover

> Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *"Μέλισσα"* ένα λεύκωμα .........................Μια σκέψη είναι ότι ο κύριος με το λευκό κουστούμι θα μπορούσε να είναι ο καλός φίλος *Nicholas Peppas*, δίπλα του στέκει ο *Ellinis* και παραδίπλα ο T*.S.S. APOLLON.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53251
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53252


Φίλε μου Αντώνη σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Σιγουρα το εν λόγω βιβλίο θα προστεθεί στην βιβλιοθήκη μου. Να 'σαι καλά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις *"Μέλισσα"* ένα λεύκωμα στο οποίο είκοσι επτά συγγραφείς  μυθιστορούν την Ελλάδα της θάλασσας.
> Την επιστημονική επιμέλεια έχουν οι *Σπύρος Ασδραχάς, Αναστάσιος Τζαμτζής* και *Τζελίνα Χαρλαύτη*.
> 
> Η καταχώρηση που ακολουθεί δημοσιεύτηκε στη σημερινή *"ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ"* (Παρασκευή 21 Αυγούστου 2009) στη στήλη *"Ανθρώπινα",* την επιμέλεια της οποίας έχει ο Γιώργος Κιούσης.
> 
> Το άρθρο συνοδεύεται από μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία στην οποία τρεις άνθρωποι χαιρετούν ένα καράβι.
> Το καράβι, μάλλον, πρέπει να είναι σουηδικό και να χρησιμοποιείται ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο.
> Πιθανόν, η φωτογραφία να έχει τραβηχτεί στην διάρκεια του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου.
> Αυτά όλα με κάθε επιφύλαξη, μιας και ακόμα δεν έχουμε το βιβλίο στα χέρια μας.
> ...



Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Αντωνη. Θα το αγορασω γρηγορα.  Οσο για το ασπρο κοστουμι, ναι μου χοραγε καποτε... Αλλα τωρα;

----------


## nikosnasia

Στην ταινία του Δημήτρη Δαδήρα υπάρχουν σκηνές από τον Πειραιά, το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ, το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Λίγο ανακατεμένα τα πράγματα και πολλές σκηνές από το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ θυμίζουν αυτές από την ταινία ΡΑΝΤΕΥΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ,καθώς το σενάριο της ταινίας παρουσιάζει πάλι ένα ταξίδι Πειραιάς Κέρκυρα.
STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 000.JPG

STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 001.JPG

STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 002.JPG

STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 003.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 004.JPG

STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 005.JPG

STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 006.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ!  Νικο, τι μας βρηκες!

Επισης  κοιταξε το Σιμκα που μεταφερεται στο καταστρωμα

----------


## τοξοτης

> STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 004.JPG
> 
> STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 005.JPG
> 
> STO NHSI TOY ERWTA 006.JPG


Ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς :

To Πήγασος  που αναφέρεται στην ταινία ( στο σωσίβιο στη σκάλα)  έχει σχέση με τον Πήγασο που αναφέρεται στα <Παλιά liners-Ocean liners> και στο θέμα <Pegasus> του Nicholas ???
Αν όχι ποιός Πήγασος είναι ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ερώτηση προς τους ειδικούς :
> 
> To Πήγασος  που αναφέρεται στην ταινία ( στο σωσίβιο στη σκάλα)  έχει σχέση με τον Πήγασο που αναφέρεται στα <Παλιά liners-Ocean liners> και στο θέμα <Pegasus> του Nicholas ???
> Αν όχι ποιός Πήγασος είναι ???


Αυτο εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=13

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτο εδω
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=13


Και αυτο
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...70&postcount=1
Και αυτο
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...00&postcount=2

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νίκο, η ταινία είναι πραγματικό κελεπούρι.
Την έψαχνα εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

Τα πλάνα της ταινίας είναι πραγματικά μοναδικά.
Ο *"Πήγασος"* και το *"Αγγέλικα"* στις μεγάλες τους ομορφιές.

Μια ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους είναι αν ο πλοίαρχος που διακρίνεται στο πλάνο είναι ο περίφημος πλοίαρχος *Φωκάς,* ο θρύλος του *"Σεμίραμις".*

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Φίλε *Nicholas Peppas,* πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να οργανώσουμε μια προβολή με αποσπάσματα από ταινίες όπως αυτή.
Εως τώρα, οι ταινίες με έχουν όλοι μαζί ανακαλύψει ξεπερνούν τις εκατό ...
Φαντάζομαι ότι τα σχόλια που θα ακουστούν θα είναι εξαιρετικά ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53535
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53536
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53537


 Φιλε nikosnasia το ευρημα ειναι απιθανο και μεταξυ των αλλων   πλοιων σε ομορφη ποζα φαινεται  και το Ηπειρος του Π.Ποταμιανου.

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ταινία αυτή, όπως και πολλές άλλες, έχουν πολύ όμορφες σκηνές από το ταξίδι τις οποίες έχω μοντάρει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω video.Σε τι μορφή αρχείο πρέπει να είναι το video ; Επίσης περισσότερες εικόνες από τις ταινίες θα μπορούσαν να ανεβούν σαν αρχείο παρουσίασης power point,αλλά δυστυχώς παρόλο που έχω φτιάξει τέτοιο αρχείο δεν ανεβαίνει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ταινία αυτή, όπως και πολλές άλλες, έχουν πολύ όμορφες σκηνές από το ταξίδι τις οποίες έχω μοντάρει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω video.Σε τι μορφή αρχείο πρέπει να είναι το video ; Επίσης περισσότερες εικόνες από τις ταινίες θα μπορούσαν να ανεβούν σαν αρχείο παρουσίασης power point,αλλά δυστυχώς παρόλο που έχω φτιάξει τέτοιο αρχείο δεν ανεβαίνει.


Φιλε Νικο

Αν σε βοηθαει, εγω παιζω την παλια ταινια σε DVD η σε CD-DVD και την σταματω στο πλανο που θελω να δειξω. Επειτα χρησιμοποιω το συστημα "Grab" που υπαρξει σε ολους τους Mac. Αρπαζω το πλανο σε tiff, το αλλαζω σε jpg και το προσθετω μετα

Επισης, αν εξω καμμια δεκαρια εικονες τις βαζω την μια διπλα στην αλλη και χρησιμοποιω το "Grab" να τις κανω ολες μια εικονα



Νικος

----------


## Apostolos

Εμένα μου αρέσει ο τηλέγραφος που σε αντίθεση με την σημερινή ξενομανία έχει τα παραγγέλματα στα ελληνικά!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας διαβάσουμε το ποίημα ενός σπουδαίου ποιητή.
Ενδεχομένως, όχι και τόσο γνωστού, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει και τόση σημασία.


Το ποίημα έχει τίτλο*"H Kλεοπάτρα, η Σεμίραμις και η Θεοδώρα”* και γράφτηκε στα *1929* από τον *Αλέξανδρο Μπάρα,* λογοτεχνικό ψευδώνυμο του *Μενέλαου Αναγνωστόπουλου.*


Στο παρακάτω ιστολόγιο διαβάζουμε λίγα βιογραφικά στοιχεία
http://notforthemass.blogspot.com/20...g-post_06.html

"Ο ποιητήςγεννήθηκε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη το 1906 και πέθανε στην Αθήνα το 1990. Στα εφηβικά του χρόνια μετά τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή έζησε για περισσότερο από δυο χρόνια στο Κάιρο της Αιγύπτου κοντά σε συγγενείς του. Γράφτηκε στη Νομική Σχολή του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, χωρίς όμως να αποφοιτήσει ποτέ. Εργάστηκε για τριανταπέντε χρόνια ως υπάλληλος του Διπλωματικού Σώματος στο ελληνικό προξενείο της Κωνσταντινούπολης και από το 1966 εγκαταστάθηκε στην Αθήνα. Κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής του ταξίδεψε ανά τον κόσμο.

Στο χώρο της λογοτεχνίας πρωτοεμφανίστηκε με δημοσιεύσεις ποιημάτων σε εφημερίδες του Καΐρου και της Κωνσταντινούπολης. Το *1929* έγινε γνωστός στους λογοτεχνικούς κύκλους με τη δημοσίευση στο περιοδικό *"Αλεξανδρινά Γράμματα"* του ποιήματος *"Η Κλεοπάτρα, η Σεμίραμις και η Θεοδώρα",* που θεωρήθηκε πρωτοποριακό για εκείνα τα χρόνια. Συνεργάστηκε επίσης με διάφορα λογοτεχνικά περιοδικά της εποχής του."


*"H Kλεοπάτρα, η Σεμίραμις και η Θεοδώρα”* 
Ένα κάθε βδομάδα, 
στην ορισμένη μέρα, 
πάντα στην ίδιαν ώρα, 
τρία βαπόρια ωραία, 
η “Kλεοπάτρα”, η “Σεμίραμις” κΆ η “Θεοδώρα”, 
ανοίγουνται απΆ την προκυμαία 
στις εννέα, 
πάντα για τον Περαία, 
το Mπρίντιζι και το Tριέστι, 
πάντα. 

Xωρίς μανούβρες κΆ ελιγμούς 
και δισταγμούς 
κιΆ ανώφελα σφυρίγματα, 
στρέφουνε στΆ ανοιχτά την πρώρα, 
η “Kλεοπάτρα”, η “Σεμίραμις” κΆ η “Θεοδώρα”, 
σαν κάποιοι καλοαναθρεμμένοι 
που φεύγουν από ένα σαλόνι 
χωρίς ανούσιες χειραψίες 
και περιττές. 

Aνοίγουνται απΆ την προκυμαία 
στις εννέα, 
πάντα για τον Περαία, 
το Mπρίντιζι και το Tριέστι, 
πάντα –και με το κρύο και με τη ζέστη. 

Πάνε 
να μουντζουρώσουν τα γαλάζια 
του Aιγαίου και της Mεσογείου 
με τους καπνούς των. 
Πάνε για να σκορπίσουνε τοπάζια 
τα φώτα τους μέσΆ στα νερά 
τη νύχτα. 
Πάνε 
πάντα μΆ ανθρώπους και μπαγκάζια… 

H “Kλεοπάτρα”, η “Σεμίραμις” κΆ η “Θεοδώρα”, 
χρόνια τώρα, 
κάνουν τον ίδιο δρόμο, 
φτάνουν την ίδια μέρα, 
φεύγουν στην ίδιαν ώρα. 

Mοιάζουν υπάλληλοι γραφείων 
που γίνανε χρονόμετρα, 
που η πόρτα της δουλειάς, 
αν δεν τους δει μια μέρα να περάσουν 
από κάτω της, 
μπορεί να πέσει. 

(Όταν ο δρόμος είναι πάντα ίδιος 
τι τάχα αν είναι σε μια ολόκληρη Mεσόγειο 
ή απΆ το σπίτι σΆ άλλη συνοικία :Wink:  
H “Kλεοπάτρα”, η “Σεμίραμις” κΆ η “Θεοδώρα” 
είναι καιρός και χρόνια πάνε τώρα 
του βαρεμού που ενοιώσαν την τυράννια, 
να περπατούν πάντα στον ίδιο δρόμο, 
να δένουνε πάντα στα ίδια λιμάνια. 

Aν ήμουν εγώ πλοίαρχος, 
ναι –si jΆ&#233;tais roi!– 
αν ήμουν εγώ πλοίαρχος 
στην “Kλεοπάτρα”, τη “Σεμίραμη”, τη “Θεοδώρα”, 
αν ήμουν εγώ πλοίαρχος 
με τέσσερα χρυσά γαλόνια 
κι αν μΆ άφηναν στην ίδια αυτή γραμμή 
τόσα χρόνια, 
μια νύχτα σεληνόφεγγη, 
στη μέση του πελάγου, 
θΆ ανέβαινα στο τέταρτο κατάστρωμα 
κι ενώ θΆ ακούγουνταν η μουσική 
που θαΆ παιζε στης πρώτης θέσης τα σαλόνια, 
με τη μεγάλη μου στολή, 
με τα χρυσά μου τα γαλόνια 
και τα χρυσά μου τα παράσημα, 
θαΆ γραφα μιαν αρμονικότατη καμπύλη 
από το τέταρτο κατάστρωμα 
μέσΆ στα νερά, 
έτσι με τα χρυσά μου, 
σαν αστήρ διάττων 
σαν ήρως ανεξήγητων θανάτων. 

*(από τα Ποιήματα, Ίκαρος 1954)*

----------


## nikosnasia

Η γνωστή ταινία του Γ.Δαλανίδη "Ενας βλάκας και μισός" ξεκινά με πλάνα περίπου 2 λεπτών από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Η ταινία γυρίστηκε το 1959.
ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000097480.jpg

ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000106280.jpg

ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000109200.jpg

ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000111880.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μερικές ακόμα σκηνές από την αποβίβαση του Δ. Παπαγιανόπουλου.
ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000124320.jpg

ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000136800.jpg

ΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ & ΜΙΣΟΣ.avi_000160680.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

* Ο ΧΡΥΣΟΣ ΚΙ Ο ΤΕΝΕΚΕΣ (1962)


* 
ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ  - ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΣΙΑ: Ι. ΝΤΑΪΦΑΣ 

ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ: Μ. ΦΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ - Π. ΖΕΡΒΟΣ - Μ. ΚΟΥΝΕΛΑΚΗ - Λ.  ΔΙΑΝΕΛΛΟΣ Κ.Α.
ΟΙ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ  ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ TYPALDOS LINES & S.LIVANOS, TO ΤΡΑΜ
ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΗΣ-ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΣ-ΤΕΛΩΝΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΦΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑΣ (ΚΑΦΕΝΕΙΟΝ "ΤΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΟΝ".
DVD_01.JPG

DVD_02.JPG

DVD_03.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΟ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ, ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ "ΙΤΑΛΙΑΝΙΚΑ" ΠΟΥ Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑ ΣΤΗ ΑΠΟΒΑΘΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΗΤΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1962.
DVD_04.JPG

DVD_05.JPG

DVD_07.JPG

DVD_08.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΑΡΣΑΝΑ.
DVD_09.JPG

DVD_10.JPG

DVD_11.JPG

DVD_12.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πανέμορφες εικόνας της καθημερινότητας του *Πειραιά* του *1962.*

Την ίδια εποχή, στην Αθήνα, ο Μάνος Χατζιδάκις ανεβάζει την υπέροχη παράσταση με τον τίτλο *"Οδός Ονείρων".*

Ξεκινάμε, λοιπόν, από τη Σάμο με τον *"Φίλιππο"*, φθάνουμε στον Πειραιά, παίρνουμε το *τραμ* και με λίγο ποδαρόδρομο καταλήγουμε στο Θέατρο *Μετροπόλιταν* για την "Οδ_ό Ονείρων"._

Ο Δημήτρης Χορν, η Μάρω Κοντού, ο Γιώργος Μαρίνος σε στιγμές μαγικές.

Το λιμάνι των ονείρων συναντά την *"Οδό Ονείρων".*

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά ακόμη ταινία, Κωμωδία, του παλιού Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου,* Παραγωγής* 1961 με Σκηνοθέτη τον Γιώργος   Θεοδοσιάδη, Σεναριογράφο τον Ναπολέοντα Ελευθερίου και πρωταγωιστές τους Λάμπρο Κωσταντάρα,Γιάννη  Γκιωνάκη,  Μίρκα Καλατζοπούλου,Γιώργο Μπέλλο,Μαρίνα Πεφάνη,Γιώργο    Πάντζα,Αλέκα   Στρατηγού και Θανάση  Βέγγο.
Τίτλος της "*Ερωτικά Παιχνίδια".
*Κατά την διάρκεια της ταινίας οι πρωταγωνιστές ταξιδεύουν στην Αίγινα με το *ΧΑΡΑ*.
Το ΧΑΡΑ εν πλώ προς Αίγινα:
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002261440.jpg

ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002263680.jpg

ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002266400.jpg

ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002268440.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού οι πρωταγωνιστές διασκεδάζουν στο κατάστρωμα με τα τραγούδια του Γ.Μητσάκη 
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002368520.jpg
Με την άφιξη τους στην Αίγινα συναντούν το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ (το οποίο με ένα μικρό μοντάζ φαίνεται ολόκληρο).
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002.jpg
Στο νησί ετοιμάζονται να τους υποδεχθούν
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002520120.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Στο χώρο απέναντι από το πρακτορείο του πλοίου
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_003305480.jpg
αποβιβάζονται για να περάσουν όμορφες στιγμές στο νησί.
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_003325560.jpg
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_003386160.jpg
ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_003317880.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μιά ακόμη ταινία, Κωμωδία, του παλιού Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου,* Παραγωγής* 1961 με Σκηνοθέτη τον Γιώργος   Θεοδοσιάδη, Σεναριογράφο τον Ναπολέοντα Ελευθερίου και πρωταγωιστές τους Λάμπρο Κωσταντάρα,Γιάννη  Γκιωνάκη,  Μίρκα Καλατζοπούλου,Γιώργο Μπέλλο,Μαρίνα Πεφάνη,Γιώργο    Πάντζα,Αλέκα   Στρατηγού και Θανάση  Βέγγο.
> Τίτλος της "*Ερωτικά Παιχνίδια".
> *Κατά την διάρκεια της ταινίας οι πρωταγωνιστές ταξιδεύουν στην Αίγινα με το *ΧΑΡΑ*.
> Το ΧΑΡΑ εν πλώ προς Αίγινα:
> ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002261440.jpg
> 
> ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002263680.jpg
> 
> ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ.avi_002266400.jpg
> ...


   Aγαπητέ <nikosnasia> οι φωτογραφίες σου του ΧΑΡΑ είναι πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο. Εκτός λάθους δε θυμάμαι να έχω δει πουθενά τόσο καθαρές φωτογραφίες του.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ για αυτό που μας προσέφερες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oι αδελφοι Γαζιαδη της  Dag Fiilms, ιδιαιτερα ο Δημητριος Γαζιαδης, υπηρξαν απο τους σκαπανεις του ελληνικου κινηματογραφου. Kινηματογραφιστες, ακολουθουν τα γεγονοτα και την Μικρασιατικη εκστρατεια. 

Tο ελληνικο Yπουργειο των Eξωτερικων ανεθεσε στον Δημητριο Γαζιαδη να γυρισει  ταινια με τιτλο το *Eλληνικο θαυμα*.

Την ταινια την εχω στην συλλογη μου.. Εδω μερικα πλανα (stills) πρωτα απο την αφιξη του Ελληνικου στρατου στην Σμυρνη και μετα απο την καταστροφη της Σμυρνης   Οι δυο πραταγωνιστες ειναι ...  Ρωσοι ηθοποιοι!  Δεν εχω εντοπισει τα πλοια ακομη. Πιθανως να θελει να βοηθησει ο Αρης ... που ξερει καλα τα φουγαρα!

P1.jpg

P2.jpg

P3.jpg

P4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oι αδελφοι Γαζιαδη της  Dag Fiilms ακολουθουν τα γεγονοτα και την Μικρασιατικη εκστρατεια. O Δημητριος Γαζιαδης γυρισε  ταινια με τιτλο το *Eλληνικο θαυμα*.  Εδω μερικα πλανα (stills) απο την καταστροφη της Σμυρνης   Οι δυο πρωταγωνιστες ειναι ...  Ρωσοι ηθοποιοι! 

P5.jpg

P6.jpg

P7.jpg

P8.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Στον Πειραιά του 1969 μας μεταφέρει η ταινία ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ με βασικό πρωταγωνιστή τον Νίκο Σταυρίδη.Είναι κι αυτή μία από τις πολλές ταινίες του Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου που δεν ξεχνούν το μεγάλο λιμάνι και παρουσιάζουν έστω και λίγα  πλάνα από αυτό και τα καράβια του. Έξ φωτογραφίες από την ταινία αυτή με το Πορτοκαλής ΄Ηλιος, την Αγία Κυριακή, τον Κανάρη και άλλα πλοία της εποχής αυτής.
ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ.avi_001018485.jpg

ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ.avi_001019119.jpg

ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ.avi_001023123.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ.avi_001024491.jpg

ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ.avi_001027627.jpg

ΞΥΠΝΑ ΚΑΥΜΕΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗ.avi_001065398.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα πλάνα είναι πραγματικά υπέροχα.

Η αναζήτηση, πλέον, έχει φτάσει σε τέτοιο βάθος που ανασύρονται πλάνα και από ταινίες που, προσωπικά, δεν τις έχω δει ποτέ.

Μεταξύ άλλων, πρέπει να βλέπουμε και το *"Φίλιππος"*, το *"Καραϊσκάκης"/"Μιαούλης*, δύο από τα πλοία του *Ευθυμιάδη* και κάποια ακόμα.

Πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## nikosnasia

Στην γνωστή ταινία πολεμική *Κοντσέρτο για πολυβόλα*, του 1967 σε σκηνοθεσία Ντίνου Δημόπουλου, σενάριο Νίκου Φώσκολου, και πρωταγωνιστές τους Τζένη Καρέζη, Μάνο Κατράκη, Κώστα Καζάκο, Ανδρέα Μπάρκουλη, Ζώρα Τσάπελη και Σπύρο Καλογήρου, εμφανίζεται το πλοίο VENUS να διασχίζει τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου στην περιοχή των Ισθμίων.
Τέσσερεις χαρακτηριστικές σκηνές από την διέλευση του πλοίου νηολογίου FAMAGUSTA (Αμμόχωστος).
mp4_000492720.jpg

mp4_000512760.jpg

mp4_000522120.jpg

mp4_000542400.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Ορισμένες σκηνές από μια ερωτικοαστυνομική ταινία με τίτλο ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑ διαδραματίζονται σε ντάνα παροπλισμένων πλοίων ανάμεσα τους δύο γνωστά του ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗ το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ και το καμμένο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ. Δυστυχώς η ανάλυση της ταινίας που έχω δεν είναι καλή και ως εκ τούτου και οι σκηνές το ίδιο.
002377600.jpg

002809880.jpg

02382440.jpg

002913800.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η προσφορά σου, φίλε *nikosnasia,* είναι ανεκτίμητη.
Ότι και να πει κανείς θα είναι λίγο.

Οι εικόνες από την ταινία είναι μοναδικές.

Ελπίζω ότι σύντομα θα την βρούμερ σε λίγο καλύτερη ανάλυση.

----------


## XaMeNoS

μηπως εχει καποιος τους στιχους απο το οι 7 νανοι στο S/S Cyrenia???
και ξερεις κανεις τι ειναι το S/S ??

----------


## mastrokostas

S/S =Steam ship !
 
Εφτά. Σε παίρνει αριστερά, μην το ζορίζεις.
Μάτσο χωράνε σε μια κούφιαν απαλάμη.
Θυμίζεις κάμαρες κλειστές, στεριά μυρίζεις.
Ο πιο μικρός αχολογάει μ' ένα καλάμι.

Γυαλίζει ο Σημ της μηχανής τα δυο ποδάρια.
Ο Ρεκ λαδώνει στην ανάγκη το τιμόνι.
Μ' ένα φτερό ξορκίζει ο Γκόμπυ τη μαλάρια
κι ο στραβοκάνης ο Χαράμ πίτες ζυμώνει.

Απ' το ποδόσταμο πηδάνε ως τη γαλέτα.
-Μπορώ ποτέ να σου χαλάσω το χατήρι;
Κόρη ξανθή και γαλανή που όλο εμελέτα
ποιος ρήγα γιός θε να την πιεί σ' ένα ποτήρι.

Ραμάν αλλήθωρε, τρελέ, που λύνεις μάγια,
κατάφερε το σταυρωτό του νότου αστέρι
σωρός να πέσει να σκορπίσει στα σπιράγια,
και πες του κάτω από ένα δέντρο να με φέρει.

Ο Τοτ, του λείπει το ένα χέρι μα όλο γνέθει,
τούτο το απίθανο σινάφι να βρακώσει.
Εσθήρ, ποια βιβλική σκορπάς περνώντας μέθη;
Ρούθ, δε μιλάς; Γιατί τρεκλίζουμε οι διακόσιοι;

Κουφός ο Σάλαχ το κατάστρωμα σαρώνει.
- Μ' ένα ξυστρι καθάρισέ με απ' τη μοράβια.
Μα είναι κάτι πιο βαθύ που με λερώνει.
- Γιέ μου πού πας; Μάνα, θα πάω στα καράβια.

Κι έτσι μαζί με τους εφτά κατηφοράμε.
Με τη βροχή, με τον καιρό που μας ορίζει.
Τα μάτια σου ζούνε μια θάλασσα, θυμάμαι...
Ο πιο στερνός μ΄έναν αυλό με νανουρίζει.

Κουφός ο Σάλαχ το κατάστρωμα σαρώνει.
- Μ' ένα ξυστρι καθάρισέ με απ' τη μοράβια.
Μα είναι κάτι πιο βαθύ που με λερώνει.
- Γιέ μου πού πας; Μάνα, θα πάω στα καράβια.

----------


## Eng

Απο σενα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ περιμενα να απαντησεις στο ερωτημα του XaMeNoS.
Ομως μιας και ειμαι στο θεμα με τους στοιχους, θα σας πω εγω εναν που τον εχω παντα στο μυαλο μου οταν ταξιδευω...
"Όλον τον κοσμο εγύρισες, μα τίποτα δεν ειδες..." Καββαδίας

----------


## Harry14

> S/S =Steam ship !
>  
> Εφτά. Σε παίρνει αριστερά, μην το ζορίζεις.
> Μάτσο χωράνε σε μια κούφιαν απαλάμη.
> Θυμίζεις κάμαρες κλειστές, στεριά μυρίζεις.
> Ο πιο μικρός αχολογάει μ' ένα καλάμι.
> 
> Γυαλίζει ο Σημ της μηχανής τα δυο ποδάρια.
> Ο Ρεκ λαδώνει στην ανάγκη το τιμόνι.
> ...


Απο τα πιο μαγευτικα ποιηματα του Καββαδια (ειδικα η ερμηνεια του Μικρουτσικου ανεπαναναληπτη) αλλα δεν μπορω με τιποτα να το κατανοησω :Sad:

----------


## Αλκυόνη

Είναι πάρα πολλές οι στιγμές που ανατρέχουμε στα αρχαία κείμενα να βρούμε, να πληροφορηθούμε για διάφορα πράγματα που αφορούν την καθημερινή μας πραγματικότητα.

 Ενδιαφέρον προκαλούν  οι στίχοι του *Ησίοδου* (τέλη 8ου- αρχές 7ου αιώνα π.Χ) απο το διδακτικό του έργο *Έργα και Ημέραι*, σχετικά με τον καιρό, τους μήνες, τα σημάδια για να μπαρκάρει κανείς, καθώς επίσης τι μέτρα προστασίας πρέπει να πάρει κανείς προκειμένου να μην καταστραφεί το καράβι του απο την κακοκαιρία, όσο είναι αγκυροβολημένο.

*Μετάφραση απο τους στίχους 619-631:*

_Κι αν για ταξίδια στη άγρια θάλασσα πόθος πιάνει,
όταν οι Πλειάδες τη βαριά δύναμη του Ωρίωνα (τέλη Οκτώβρη- αρχές Νοέμβρη) ξεφεύγοντας πέφτουν στον ομιχλώδη πόντο, τότε όλων των ειδών των ανέμων οι άγριες πνοές φυσάνε και τότε να μην έχεις καράβια στον κρασάτο πόντο, και θυμήσου να δουλεύεις τη γη όπως σου ορμηνεύω. Και το καράβι τράβα στη στεριά και καλά στερέωσέ το με πέτρες ολόγυρα, για ν΄αντέξουν  την ορμή των ανέμων που φυσάνε υγροί βγάζοντας τον πείρο, για να μην τον σαπίσει η βροχή του Δία. Κι όλη την αρματωσιά του φροντισμένα φύλαξέ την στο σπίτι σου όμορφα τυλίγοντας τα φτερά του ποντοπόρου καραβιού. και το καλοδουλεμένο τιμόνι σου κρέμασε πάνω απ' τον καπνό (τζάκι)._

*Μετάφραση απο τους στίχους 663-682:*

_Πενήντα μέρες μετά απ' το γύρισμα του ήλιου (Ιούλιο- Αύγουστο), όταν
τελειώσει η εποχή του κοποιαστικού καλοκαιριού, είναι στην ώρα του ο πλους για τους θνητούς, ούτε το καράβι θα τσακίσεις, ούτε τους άντρες θα πεθάνει η θάλασσα, εκτός αν πρόθυμα ο γεοσείστης Ποσειδώνας ή ο Δίας ο βασιλιάς των αθανάτων θέλει να το καταστρέψει.
Τότε χωριστές φυσάνε οι αύρες κι ο πόντος είναι ακίνδυνος, ξένοιαστος τότε εμπιστεμένος τους ανέμους το γρήγορο καράβι τράβηξε στον πόντο και βάλε μέσα όλο το φορτίο και βιάσου όσο μπορείς στο σπίτι πίσω να γυρίσεις. και μην περιμένεις το νέο κρασί και τη βροχή του φθινοπώρου  και το χειμώνα που έρχεται  και του Νοτιά τις θύελλες που σηκώνει τη θάλασσα ταιριάζοντας στη βροχή του Δία την πολλή φθινοπωρινή και κάνει βαρύ τον πόντο.
 Κι άλλος είναι πλους ανοιξιάτικος για τους ανθρώπους, κι όταν πρώτη φορά, όσο η κουρούνα που έκατσε σημάδι κάνει, τόσο φανούν στον άνθρωπο τα φύλλα στην άκρη άκρη των κλαδιών, τότε περνιέται η θάλασσασ, αυτός είναι ο ανοιξιάτικος πλους..........  _

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ την καλή φίλη *Αλκυόνη* για το αρχαίο ταξίδι που μας πρόσφερε μέσα από το έργο του *Ησίοδου.*

Σε κάποια άλλα σημεία του βιβλίου του *Ησίοδου*, αλλά και σε άλλα βιβλία αρχαίων συγγραφέων, περιγράφονται κάποια ταξίδια σε θάλασσες ολότελα διαφορετικές από αυτές θα περιμέναμε να ταξιδεύουν οι αρχαίοι Μυκηναίοι.
Οι Μυκηναίοι υπήρξαν μεγάλοι θαλασσοπόροι και δεν αποκλείεται να ήταν ακόμα και ωκεανοπόροι.
Όλα αυτά φαίνεται να προκύπτουν μέσα από τα αρχαία βιβλία.

Σύντομα η συνέχεια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικα πλανα απο το εργο *100 Χιλιαδες Λιρες* του 1948 με τον *Μιμη Φωτοπουλο* και τον *Ντινο Ηλιοπουλο*. Το σεναριο ηταν του *Nικου Τσιφορου*

Το κινηματογραφικο αυτο εργο ειχε μεγαλη σημασια για τον Ελληνικο κινηματογραφο μια και ηταν η πρωτη προσπαθεια του σκηνοθετου να καθιερωσει το διδυμο  *Φωτοπουλου−Ηλιοπουλου*. Εμειναν μαζι σαν πασιγνωστοι κωμικοι για δεκα τουλαχιστον χρονια... 

Απο παλια, ο *Φωτοπουλος* εκανε παντα τον λαικο τυπο ενω ο *Ηλιοπουλος* ηταν ο κομψος και λεπτεπιλεπτος.  

Μετα απο την τρομακτικη επιτυχια της *Καλπικης Λιρας* ("Αοματος....")  και του *Λατερνα, φτωχεια και γιλοτιμο*  ("Να καααθεεεεσαι..."), ο Φωτοπουλος βγηκε μονος του σε εργα. Απο την πλευρα του ο Ηλιοπουλος συνεργαστηκε με την Μαιρη Αρωνη, μεχρι που (στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960) αρχισε να εμφανιζεται σαν παρτνερ της Ρενας Βλαχοπουλου στα εργα του Γιαννη Δαλιανιδη... Αργοτερα συνεχισε με την Μαρω Κοντου.

Προσεξτε τα *ν* της αιτιατικης στον τιτλο...  Η ταινια ηταν παραγωγη της αγνωστης μας ΜΕΡ ΦΙΛΜ!

100.jpg

Εδω δυο υποτιθεμενοι Αμερικανοι ναυτες μπροστα στο κατα τα αλλα αγνωστο μου φορτηγο *Λουλα

*IMG_0499.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλα πλανα απο το εργο *100 Χιλιαδες Λιρες* του 1948 με τον *Μιμη Φωτοπουλο* και τον *Ντινο Ηλιοπουλο*. 

Εδω οι ιδιοι Αμερικανοι ναυτες μπροστα στο *Καδιω.

*IMG_0500.JPG

Και οι δυο πρωταγωνιστες μιλανε μπροστα απο το *Tετη* (αριστερα) και το _Αιγαιον_ (δεξια).
Η σκηνη ειναι απιθανη. Ο Φωτοπουλος επαινει τον Ηλιοπουλο για την εμφανιση του
Φ: Κουστουμακι;
Η: Με δοσεις
Φ: Ασπρο πουκαμισο;
Η: Με δοσεις.
Φ: Παπουτσια;
Η: Με δοσεις!


IMG_0502.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλα πλανα απο το εργο *100 Χιλιαδες Λιρες* του 1948 με τον *Μιμη Φωτοπουλο* και τον *Ντινο Ηλιοπουλο*. 

Και εδω ο Μιμης Φωτοπουλος μπροστα στο σχεδον αγνωστο μας *Παργα* για το οποιον γραψαμε αλλου. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=86421

IMG_0503.JPG


Και μια ωραια σκηνη με τους δυο μεγαλους μας κωμικους. Εχουν βγει για διασκεδαση στο .. *Μελαγχολικο Νουφαρο!*

IMG_0504.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλα πλανα απο το εργο *100 Χιλιαδες Λιρες* του 1948 με τον *Μιμη Φωτοπουλο* και τον *Ντινο Ηλιοπουλο*. 

Και μια και αυτη η σελιδα το επιτρεπει, εδω και μια σκηνη με την *Καιτη Πανου* και τον *Μιμη Φωτοπουλου*. Δυστυχως η *Καιτη Πανου* εχει ξεχασθει απο τον περισσοτερο κοσμο παρ' οτι θεωρειται η πρωτη ενζενι του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου. Γεννηθηκε το 1927 και πεθανε προσφατα, τον Μαιο 2008 σε ηλικια 81 ετων. Ηταν μια παρα πολυ καλη ηθοποιος που επαιξε διπλα στον Λαμπρο Κωνστανταρα σαν η συμπρωταγωνιστρια του στην περιοδο 1947−1960. 

Δυο απο τις μεγαλες της ταινιες ηταν *Η βιλλα με τα νουφαρα* (1945, με τιον Δημητρη Μυρατ)  και η *Αννα Ροδιτη* (1948, με τον Κωνστανταρα, τον Γιαννη Πρινεα και τον Λαλα Ιακωβιδη, μουσικη του Νικυ Γιακοβλεφ, τραγουδι η Μαιρη Λω). _Αν βρει κανεις αυτη την ταινια, θα βρει και σκηνες με επιβατηγα στην Δωδεκανησο το 1948!!_.   Ισως την θυμοσαστε την Καιτη Πανου καπως αργοτερα σαν την μητερα της Αλικης Βουγιουκλακη στην γνωστη ταινια Χτυποκαρδια στο Θρανιο.
IMG_0505.JPGPanou.jpg

Και εδω μια σπανιοτατη σκηνη με την Καιτη Πανου να παιζει τεννις στον *Ομιλο Αντισφαιρισεως* που ηταν τοτε (και τωρα)  στην Βασιλισσης Ολγας, διπλα στο μονο τοτε ανοικτο Κολυμβητηριο των πενηντα μετρων στην Ελλαδα.

Η σκηνη αυτη μου θυμιζει τοσα πολλα απο *την μεταπολεμικη Αθηνα των αρχων του 1950*. Σε μια περιοχη οχι πανω απο ενος χιλιομετρου ηταν μαζευμενα:
1.  Το *Παναθηναικο Σταδιο* (το ιδιο ολομαρμαρο σταδιο των Ολυμπιακων του 1896 εκει οπου η ΑΕΚ κατεκτησε το πρωτο Ευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα μπασκετ το 1968)
2. Το περιφημο γυμναστηριο *Φωκιανος* οπου κατεβαιναμε ολοι και γυμναζομαστε και οπου υπηρχαν κατι απλα καλαθια για τους τρελλους του μπασκετ. Εκει ερχοντουσαν τα νεα γυμνασιοπαιδα του *13ου Γυμνασιου Αρρενων Αθηνων*, τα ιδια παιδια που επαιζαν συγχρονως στον θρυλικο *Αμυντα*, καθως και αλλα παιδια απο θρυλικες ομαδες μπασκετ, τον *Μιλωνα* και τον *Πανελληνιο*. Μιλαμε για μια περιοδο που εχει σχεδον σβυσει στην μνημη ολων, οταν τα ονοματα *Αριστειδης
Ρουμπανης* (1932− ),  *Θεμης  Χολεβας* (1926− ) και *η χρυση πενταδα του Πανελληνιου* κατακτουσε το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα του 1953, 1955 και 1957
3. Το ανοικτο *Ολυμπιακο κολυμβητηριο* οπου χρυσες μορφες της κολυμβησεως ελαμψαν σαν αστρα και αλλαξαν τον που της κολυμβητικης ιστοριας μας, η απιθανη *Πουπα Ρουμπεν*, οι αδελφοι *Ζησιμοι* του ΑΟΠΦ, οι αδελφοι *Κασιδοκωστα* και ο *Σιδορωφ* του Παναθηναικου, ο *Πολυμεροπουλος*, ο *Κυνηγαλακης* και ο *Διακατος* του Ολυμπιακου, ο *Ανδρεας Γαρυφαλλος* και ο *Μαρκουιζος* του Εθνικου και τοσοι αλλοι
4. Ο *Εθνικος*, δηλαδη το γυμναστηριο του Εθνικου ΓΣ που μαζι με τον Πανελληνιο ΓΣ και τον Παναθηναικο ηταν οι τρεις συλλογοι με τις μεγαλες δαφνες στον αθλητισμο 
5. Και τελος ο *Ομιλος Αντισφαιρισεως*, που ιδρυθηκε το 1895, εκει που μεγαλωσε το Ελληνικο τεννις και ανεδειχθησαν μεγαλοι Ελληνες πρωταθλητες και πρωταθλητριες

IMG_0506.JPG

----------


## a.molos

Σαν σήμερα γεννήθηκε στο μακρινό Χαρμπιν, ο καλύτερος -κατά τον Σεφέρη- χρήστης του ελληνικού (ποιητικού) λόγου. Αυτός που μας έκανε να αγαπήσουμε την θάλασσα, τα πλοία, τη φυγή, να ποθούμε το ανέφικτο.
Ο Κόλλιας θα ζεί για πάντα βαθιά στη ψυχή μας, ο λόγος του θα μας ταξιδευει μακριά "πέρα απ τη γέφυρα του Αδαμ στη νότια Κίνα .." .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν θέλει κάποιος μπορεί να κυττάξει και εδώ σ' ένα θέμα που αφορά τον Νίκο Καββαδία και τα καράβια με τα οποία ταξίδεψε.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...504#post299504

Ανάμεσα στα άλλα, υπάρχει και μια φωτογραφία του _s/s Cyrenia_, του πλοίου που αναφέρεται στο περίφημο ποίημα _"Επτά νάνοι στο s/s Cyrenia"._

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ο ΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΜΟΝΤΕΣΑΝΤΟΣ (1898 - 1965)



* 
Ψαχνοντας στο διαδικτυο για κάποιο πλοίο έπεσα επάνω στο παρακάτω δημοσίευμα.
Ομολογώ ότι δε τον γνώριζα τον εν λόγω ποιητή 
Επίσης δε γνωρίζω αν κάπου στο Nautilia.gr έχει δημοσιευθεί κάτι γι αυτόν , που κατά πολύ έχει βίο παρόμοιο του Νίκου Καββαδία.
Αν κάπου έχει δημοσιευθεί κάτι παρακαλώ το παρακάτω να μεταφερθεί εκεί.

http://te-in.facebook.com/topic.php?...46&topic=12506

*Tilemahos* Ο Αλέξανδρος Μοντεσάντος γεννήθηκε το 1898 στο Αργοστόλι και πέθανε, έγκλειστος στο Δημόσιο ψυχιατρείο στο Δαφνί, το 1965. Ήταν το τριτότοκο παιδί του Παναγή Αλεξάνδρου Μοντεσάντου και της Ουρανίας Γεωργίου Καππάτου. Του Αλέξανδρου προηγήθηκαν δύο αδελφές, η Φρόνηση (1895) και η Ιωάννα (1897).
Από μια διαφήμιση στο "Ζιζάνιο" Αθήναι (7 Απριλίου 1916), όπου συνιστάται στους "διερχόμενους εντεύθεν συμπολίτες" το κουρείο του Παναγή Μοντεσάντου, οδός Πανεπιστημίου 55, συνάγεται ότι ο πατέρας του, που ήταν κουρέας, μετοίκησε στην Αθήνα. Εκείνη τη χρονιά; Πριν; Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει. Πάντως εκείνη είναι η χρονιά που πρωτομπαρκάρησε σαν δόκιμος πλοίαρχος ο Αλέξανδρος Μοντεσάντος από τον Πειραιά, με το πλοίο *"ΜΕΝΤΩΡ",* 1944 κ.ο.χ. (κόρων ολικής χωρητικότητας). Πόσα χρόνια έμεινε στη θάλασσα; Σύμφωνα με τη χρονολογία εισόδου του στο Δαφνί (1958), έμεινε 42 χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας του ΥΕΝ, μετά το 1948 δεν καταχωρήθηκε άλλη υπηρεσία. Πότε σταμάτησε να μπαρκάρει, το ?48 ή το ?58; Η πιθανότερη χρονολογία είναι η δεύτερη, και θα επανέλθουμε σ' αυτό. Με βεβαιότητα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι μπάρκαρε ίσαμε το 1953. Αυτό συνάγεται από την ημερομηνία που συνοδεύει το ποίημα "Ουράκας", αφιερωμένο στη μητέρα του: 

"ΒΙΣΚΑΪΚΟΣ"
Με αστραπόβροντα και στρίγγλιο φυσομάνι του Γαρμπή, πασεντζέρικο της Μπώρμας τρισπελώριο άσπρο βαπόρι, σαν καβάτζαρε τον Ρόκα 'πα στις Σκύλες ρίχνει πλώρη, και με φόρτε σκαμπανέβα στην Μπισκάγια πια έχει μπει.

Μα από τα έγκατά του ο κόρφος όπως έχει αφηνιαστεί, με τα βάραθρα που ανοίγει στ' άγρια, ξορκισμένα μέρη, βολοδέρνει όλο το τσούρμο ξεψυχούν οι πασεντζέροι και το πλεούμενο μουντάρει από καρίνα ως κουπαστή.

Τριακόσια εξήντα μίλια περαντζάδα κοντινή, μα όσες μέρες στο ουραγκάνι κόντρα νάχε ορθοπλωρίσει και μακάρι σ’ έρμη σπιάτζα με ζημιές νάχε ποδίσει, πα στις ξέρες τώρα, ο γίγας, θα 'πρεπε νάχε φανεί.

Κι ως κυλούν τα μερονύχτια και το ατρόμητο σκαρί, ρυμουλκά δεν το αγναντέψαν μήτε σε λιμάνι μπήκε, κι όπως ίχνος στον αιθέρα με το σύρμα δεν αφήκε, πάλε ο κόσμος τέτοιο σκάφος του χαμού δεν το θαρρεί. 

Κι όμως τώρα κάποιο πόρτο πούταν πάντα γελαστό, πασεντζέρους και πραμάτειες άλλο πλιό δεν περιμένει, μα πνιγμένο μες τον πόνο κι όπως μόλις κι' ανασαίνει, τις παντιέρες του μεσίστιες κατεβάζει στον ιστό...

Αλέξανδρος Μοντεσάντος

Από τη συλλογή: "ΟΥΡΑΚΑΣ" 10/11/1953, γραμμένο κατά την αφιέρωση, στην Ιαπωνία. Αλλά και η καταχωρημένη υπηρεσία είναι κι αυτή γεμάτη ανακολουθίες. Για παράδειγμα, στο δελτίο στατιστικής του ΥΕΝ (Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας), ο Μοντεσάντος δεν εργάζεται σε κανένα πλοίο από το 1928 ίσαμε το 1932. Αυτήν τη χρονιά, *μπαρκάρει με* *το πλοίο "ΡΙΤΑ ΧΑΝΔΡΗ"* μόνο για 19 ημέρες, με λιμάνι ναυτολόγησης τη Σύρο, ως ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Στο προηγούμενο, όμως *μπάρκο του με το* *πλοίο "ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ",* με λιμάνι ναυτολόγησης τον Πειραιά, από 1/11/?28 ίσαμε τις 19/11/?28 (δούλεψε μόνο 18 μέρες), δεν μπάρκαρε σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος αλλά σαν ναύτης.
Ύστερα από το 1932 που ναυτολογήθηκε μόνο για 18 μέρες, ναυτολογείται το 1945 στη Νέα Υόρκη, *με το φορτηγό "ΜΑΙΑΝΔΡΟΣ"* ξανά σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Και η τελευταία καταχώρηση στο δελτίο θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας του ΥΕΝ, είναι *με το πλοίο "Γ. ΓΡΑΤΣΟΣ",* από 25-10-?48 ίσαμε 29-10-?48, δούλεψε δηλαδή μόνο 4 μέρες. Ύστερα τίποτα. Μόνο με ένα πλοίο εμφανίζεται να μπάρκαρε σαν Υποπλοίαρχος: *Με το "ΕΡΥΣΣΟΣ",* από το λιμάνι της Νεαπόλεως, όπου έμεινε ναυτολογημένος μόνο για 18 ημέρες, από 21-8-?21 ίσαμε 8-9-?21. Μετά όμως ξαναεμφανίζεται σαν ναύτης σε έξι συνεχείς ναυτολογήσεις.
Πως ερμηνεύονται αυτά τα κενά και αυτές οι μεταπτώσεις στο ναυτολόγιο του Αλέξανδρου Μοντεσάντου; Μόνο με υποθέσεις μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε αφού δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία: μπάρκαρε ότι έβρισκε. Ταξίδευε με πλοία υπό ξένη σημαία και αν πλοιάρχεψε ποτέ, αυτό έγινε με ένα τέτοιο πλοίο και δεν εξαγόρασε ποτέ την υπηρεσία. Σε μία ναυτική σταδιοδρομία 42 ετών, εμφανίζονται στο δελτίο καταχώρησης θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας μόνο 3 χρόνια, 10 μήνες και 27 μέρες.
Παντρεύτηκε ποτέ; Τι έγιναν οι αδελφές του; Οι γονείς του επέστρεψαν στην Κεφαλονιά; Όλα αυτά παραμένουν ερωτήματα - μυστήρια που, ίσως, να μη διαλευκανθούν ποτέ. Και να, ίσως, γιατί ο δικηγόρος Διονύσιος Βούρβαχης, που βρισκόταν σε επαφή με τον Αλέξανδρο Μοντεσάντο, λέει ότι τον αποκαλούσαν "ο καπετάνιος φάντασμα".

Η Ποίηση του:
Ότι έμεινε για μας από τον Αλέξανδρο Μοντεσάντο, είναι μερικές επιστολές του στο Διονύσιο Βούρβαχη και στον ιστορικό Aγγελο - Διονύση Δεμπόνο, μερικές μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που τον γνώρισαν προσωπικά, όπως οι ποιητές Παναγής Λευκαδίτης και Μάριος Μαρκίδης, και 20 ποιήματα, 14 από τα οποία εκτυπώθηκαν το 1990 από τον εκδοτικό οίκο "ΕΡΑΣΜΟ" του ποιητή Γεράσιμου Λυκιαρδόπουλου, με τον τίτλο BARCO: "MACAO".
H έκδοση συνοδεύεται από ένα σύντομο προλογικό σημείωμα του εκδότη κι έναν εκτενέστερο επίλογο του ποιητή Μάριου Μαρκίδη. Σ' αυτόν, ο Μαρκίδης αναφέρεται στη γνωριμία του με το Μοντεσάντο στο Δαφνί, ύστερα από παραίνεση του Παναγή Λευκαδίτη. Δεν το λέει στον επίλογό του, αλλά εκεί ήταν, μάλλον, ασκούμενος.
Η γνωριμία αυτή έγινε το 1963. Γράφει ο Μαρκίδης: "Ρυπαρός, αξύριστος, με την καμπούρα που αποκτούν με τα χρόνια οι ψηλοί, με την πυτζάμα του ψυχιατρείου, με υποδέχτηκε ευγενικά και ακατάδεκτα, σαν πλοίαρχος ξενωμερίτη και σαν νεαρό ποιητή".
Σ' αυτό το απόκοσμο μέρος έζησε τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια της ζωής του ο ποιητής Αλέξανδρος Μοντεσάντος. Από εκεί, όπου ο χρόνος σταματά για του ενοίκους του, πέρασε στον άλλο σταματημένο χρόνο του θανάτου στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου 1965. Όσο ζούσε, πριν σταματήσει γι' αυτόν ο χρόνος στο Δαφνί, φαίνεται πως είχε κατά νου να γράψει δύο ξεχωριστές ποιητικές συλλογές: μια με τον τίτλο του ομώνυμου ποιήματος "Ουράκας" και μία άλλη με τον τίτλο "28η Οκτωβρίου", τίτλος πάλι άλλου ποιήματος. Έτσι τουλάχιστον λέει ο ίδιος σε σημειώσεις που συνοδεύουν τα χειρόγραφα ποιήματά του.
Η θεματολογική δομή των ποιημάτων του Μοντεσάντου, μοιάζει με εκείνη του Νίκου Καββαδία της πρώτης ποιητικής συλλογής του "Μαραμπού". Και μοιάζει για δύο κυρίως λόγους: 1ον) είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γράψει κανείς ποίηση ναυτική, έμμετρη και ομοιοκατάληκτη, χωρίς κάπου να θυμίσεις τον πρώτο, τον καινοτόμο, που ήταν ο Καββαδίας. 2ον) ενώ υπάρχει μία μεγάλη διαφορά από την πρώτη ποιητική συλλογή του Καββαδία με τη δεύτερη, το "Πούσι", όπου η ποίησή του ανοίγει για να εκφράσει με τις προεκτάσεις της περισσότερα πράγματα, κόσμους και συναισθήματα, εκείνη του Μοντεσάντου μένει περισσότερο στην μονοδιάστατη θεματογραφία των "Μαραμπού".
Η διαφορά είναι ότι ενώ με τα "Μαραμπού" ο Καββαδίας κατάκτησε το Πανελλήνιο το 1933, μετά την έκδοσή τους, ο Μοντεσάντος παραμένει ακόμα άγνωστος. Γιατί μπορεί τα ποιήματα του Μοντεσάντου να μοιάζουν με τα ποιήματα των "Μαραμπού" λόγω της θεματολογικής τους δομής, της ναυτικής ορολογίας και μιας φυσικής επίδρασης που δέχτηκε από τον Καββαδία, αλλά έχουν τη δική τους συναισθηματική φόρτιση, τα δικά τους μέτρα και ρυθμούς και κινούνται μέσα στα δικά τους ποιητικά πλαίσια.
Παρά την ανισότητα μεταξύ τους, ένα μέρος από αυτά τα ποιήματα έπρεπε να έχουν γίνει γνωστά και να πάρουν την θέση τους μέσα στην Ελληνική θαλασσινή ποίηση. Για παράδειγμα, ενώ το κλίμα θυμίζει Καββαδία, το πλοίο, η θάλασσα, η στιγμή αλλά και η ναυτική ορολογία διαφέρουν. Ο Μοντεσάντος χρησιμοποιεί περισσότερο την ορολογία της γέφυρας.
Ο Καββαδίας χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία ολόκληρου του πλοίου, και μέσα από αυτήν αγκαλιάζει και την στεριά, την ιστορία, την ζωγραφική κλπ. Στην ποίησή του κυριαρχεί η γυναίκα σε όλες της τις εμφάνσεις: γυναίκα - μέγαιρα, γυναίκα - μοίρα, γυναίκα - ίνδαλμα, γυναίκα - αγοραία κ.λ.π. Στην ποίηση του Μοντεσάντου εμφανίζεται μόνο σ' ένα ποίημα, επώνυμη. Είναι η ζωγράφος Ντιάνα Αντωνακάτου. Φυσικά εννοώ τη γυναίκα - σύμβολο που ενεργεί στο ποίημα σαν μια ιδιαίτερη συναισθηματική φόρτιση, γιατί υπάρχουν ακόμα τρεις αναφορές σε γυναίκες, αλλά εντελώς έμμεσες, διακοσμητικές, ουδέτερες. Μία ακόμα γυναικεία παρουσία στην ποίηση του Μοντεσάντου, που θα μπορούσε να έχει ψυχοπαθολογικό ενδιαφέρον, είναι η αφιέρωση του ποιήματος "Ουράκας" στη μητέρα του. Είναι το πιο απόκοσμο, το πιο καταθλιπτικό από όλα τα ποιήματά του. Γιατί αφιερώνεται σ' εκείνη; ΝΤΙΑΝΑ. Στου ωκεανού την σκληρή - ψυχοφάγα φουρτούνα, εκεί που δεν βρίσκεται - να σωθώ ένα νησί, κι εκεί που των πόθων μου - λέω, "Χάνεται η σκούνα", ψυχοσώστης λιμάνι - ξεπροβάλλεις... Εσύ!
Το ποίημα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα γράφτηκε στο ψυχιατρείο, γιατί φέρει το ΥΓ: "Αγαπητέ μου Νιόνιο (πρόκειται για τον δικηγόρο Διονύσιο Βούρβαχη, με τον οποίο αλληλογραφούσε από το Δαφνί), το άνω δια την δεσποινίδα Ντιάνα Αντωνακάτου". Το ερωτικό στοιχείο στο ποίημα είναι έντονο, αλλά όχι κυριαρχικό. Το στοιχείο που κυριαρχεί είναι η ερημιά, η απόγνωση. Επίσης, το ίδιο ποίημα υπάρχει χειρόγραφο σ' ένα άλλο γράμμα στο Βούρβαχη με τον τίτλο "Αγγέλα?... ?Αγγέλα - Ντιάνα" λοιπόν, άγγελος - σώστης στη φουρτούνα του νου του πλοιάρχου Μοντεσάντου.
Πρόκειται για στιγμές λογικών αναλαμπών. Σ' αυτές γράφτηκε το ποίημα. Ο φουρτουνιασμένος ωκεανός είναι συμβολικός. Είναι η άπατη απελπισία που αισθάνεται ο ποιητής σε κάποια στιγμή αυτογνωσίας μέσα στην αθλιότητα του ψυχιατρικού ασύλου που βρίσκεται έγκλειστος. Είναι ο ωκεανός που εκεί έχει κιόλας ναυαγήσει. Η Ντιάνα Αντωνακάτου είναι η ψευδαίσθηση του νησιού, σωτηρίας που δημιουργεί σαν αντίβαρο. Αλλά σωτηρία δεν υπάρχει. Το ναυάγιο είναι οριστικό. Οι δύο τελευταίοι, ελπιδοφόροι στίχοι, δεν τον βγάζουν από τη φουρτούνα της θλίψης, αντίθετα ηχούν σαν μια κούφια ευχή, γιατί το βάρος της κατάθλιψης τους βουλιάζει κι αυτούς. Ο σκοτεινιασμένος νους του μπορεί να ποθεί σωτηρία, αλλά η λογική αναλαμπή του ποιήματος λέει πως είναι ανέφικτη.
Οι ποιητικές εικόνες είναι εντυπωσιακές: Η φουρτούνα δεν σκοτώνει τον άνθρωπο αλλά την ψυχή και στον ταραγμένο ωκεανό του νου του, όπου χτυπιέται η "σκούνα των πόθων" του, υπάρχει μόνο ερημιά. Ο Ειρηνικός είναι ένα φουρτουνιασμένο χάος απ' όπου προσπαθεί, αλλά δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα να βγει.
Σαν μέρος της σημείωσης στο χειρόγραφο ποίημα υπάρχει και η εξής λεζάντα: "Από την συλλογήν: ΟΥΡΑΚΑΣ, πλοίαρχος Αλέξανδρος Μοντεσάντος, Κεφαλλήν". Σχετικά με το "Κεφαλλήν", θέλω να παρατηρήσω πως τόσο ο Μοντεσάντος όσο και ο Καββαδίας, αισθάνονται ιδιαίτερα υπερήφανοι για την καταγωγή τους από το ναυτικό Ιόνιο νησί. Και τόσο ο ένας όσο και ο άλλος χρησιμοποιούν στην ποίησή τους πολλές ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις της Κεφαλονίτικης ντοπιολαλιάς.
Ορισμένα από τα ποιήματά του έχουν μελοποιηθεί από τον επίσης Κεφαλονίτη μουσικό Σωτήρη Δεμπόνο και κυκλοφορούν σε CD με γενικό τίτλο «Ουράκας» (Θεατρικός Οργανισμός Στιγμή, 2000). 

Πηγές: η πλειοψηφία των κειμένων προέρχεται από την εφημερίδα του Παγκεφαλληνιακού Σωματείου Ναυτικών "Ο Νίκος Καββαδίας" που εκδίδεται με τίτλο "Θάλασσα".

----------


## τοξοτης

Η ταινία είναι < ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλιές > με το Γιώργο Κωνσταντίνου .


PDVD_001.JPG

PDVD_004.JPG

PDVD_007.JPG

PDVD_025.JPG

PDVD_026.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Συνέχεια απο την ταινία < ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλιές


PDVD_028.JPG

PDVD_036.JPG

PDVD_041.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Τέλος δε της ταινίας ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλιές


PDVD_045.JPG

PDVD_046.JPG

PDVD_079.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τέλος δε της ταινίας ο άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλιές
> 
> 
> PDVD_045.JPG
> 
> PDVD_046.JPG
> 
> PDVD_079.JPG



Πες μας τα πλοι απου βλεπεις!  Ενα νομιζω οτι ειναι το Μαριαννα Λατση

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πες μας τα πλοι απου βλεπεις! Ενα νομιζω οτι ειναι το Μαριαννα Λατση


 
Φίλε αυτό το αναγνώρισα και εγώ.
Τα άλλα τα άφησα για τους Ειδικούς.

----------


## SteliosK

Aπό την ταινία *Πεθαινω Καθε Ξημερωμα* βλέπουμε τον Πειραιά του 1969



Πηγή Piraeus Archives

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ταινια για καραβολατρες!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε SteliosK που μας την θυμησες!!!   _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aπό το Εpsilon TV  προβάλλονται πολλές παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες που γιά εμάς τους καραβολάτρες είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός.
Χθες έπαξε το "Μιά του κλέφτη"(1960) με την Πάρο εντελώς αγνώριστη όπου κάποιοι μεγαλοαστοί πάνε γιά διακοπές.
Δυστυχώς κ εδώ βλέπουμε το απαράδεκτο που κάνει η "Καραγιάννης-Καρατζόπουλος" με την συρραφή πλάνων που προέρχονται από άλλες ταινίες. Σε ό,τι μας ενδιαφέρει,το πλοίο που πάει στην Πάρο ξεκινάει με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ,φαίνονται οι μπίγες κάποιου από τα τετράδυμα,μετά το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ δευτερόπρυμα κ καταλήγει να φθάνει το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη! 
Αιδώς Αργείοι :Uncomfortableness:  :Distrust:  :Apologetic: ...

----------


## γερόλυκος

Απόψε, 6 του Χιονιά 2015, αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να αναφερθώ στον "παππού-Νικόλα", που γιορτάζει. Πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου ήταν, που προσκύνησα την εικόνα του στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας και συγκινούμαι ακόμη, σαν το θυμάμαι. Απόψε γιορτάζει ένας δικός μας άνθρωπος, ο προστάτης των ναυτικών, ένας επαγγελματίας θαλασσινός -όπως τον θέλει η λαϊκή παράδοση και λατρεία-, ένας καραβοκύρης, όπως τον παριστάνουν πολλοί αγιογράφοι... Απόψε γιορτάζει ο Άη-Νικόλας, που τα ρούχα του -λένε- πως είναι πάντοτε βρεγμένα από την άλμη, τα γένεια του στάζουν θάλασσα και και το μέτωπό του είναι ιδρωμένο από την προσπάθεια να προφθάσει παντού, να βοηθήσει τα καράβια που θαλασσοπνίγονται και κείνους που τον επικαλούνται... 
Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## SteliosK

*«ἕνα μικρὸ ναυάγιο- τὰ κατάρτια, σπασμένα, κυματίζανε 
λοξὰ στὸ βάθος, σὰν πλοκάμια ἢ μνήμη ὀνείρων, 
δείχνοντας τὸ σκαρί του, στόμα θαμπὸ κάποιου 
μεγάλου κήτους νεκροῦ σβησμένο στὸ νερό.

*To ποίημα που εμπνεύστηκε ο Σεφέρης σε μια από τις βαρκάδες   στον Πόρο το 1946
 όταν παρατήρησε στο βυθό  ένα σκάφος με όνομα* Κίχλη* στην πλώρη.
Kihli.jpg
Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο: *http://www.mixanitouxronou.gr*

----------


## γερόλυκος

Ο καλός φίλος SteliosK αναφέρεται, με προχθεσινό δημοσίευμά του, στον πολυταξιδεμένο ποιητή Γιώργο Σεφέρη.
Επιτρέψτε μου να σας θυμίσω με την σειρά μου και ένα ποίημα του Γιώργου Σεφεριάδη (Γιώργου Σεφέρη), που μολονότι δεν φαίνεται να έχει άμεση σχέση με την ναυτική παράδοση, την οποία υπηρετεί το forum στο οποίο συμμετέχουμε, συγκινεί με τον συμβολισμό του κάθε ναυτικό και κάθε άνθρωπο...
Πρόκειται για το εξαιρετικό ποίημα "Πες της το μ' ένα γιουκαλίλι", γραμμένο με ομοιοκαταληξία, στα νεανικά του χρόνια, σε ηλικία μόλις 24 ετών στο Λονδίνο, Χριστούγεννα του 1924. 
Στίχοι απλοί, που υμνούν τον έρωτα και το ταξίδι του κάθε ανθρώπου στην αιώνια νοσταλγία!

----------

